# Zu viele Rechtschreibfehler in News?



## locojens (24. Januar 2010)

Also mich würde mal interessieren wo man sich hinwenden muss wenn man von Fehlern strotzende Artikel melden möchte. Im Speziellen geht es um die Artikel die hier ab und an von Herr Link verbrochen werden. Ich habe es per Kommentar und auch per E-Mail versucht, jedoch keine Reaktion!

2 Beispiele:

Milliardengewinn bei Google - Google, Quartalszahlen, Milliardengewinn,   Der hat eigentlich eine 6 verdient. *Ok nun wurde wenigstens dieser Artikel mal "fehlerbereinigt" !*

25 Jahre Wallace & Gromit: Gratis-Episode zum Download - Wallace & Gromit, Episoden, Download, kostenlos, gratis, Bei dem wiesen einige User drauf hin das es 20 Jahre sind und nicht wie behauptet 25 Jahre!



*Und ja es geht mir um die inhaltlichen Fehler! Nicht um die Linksschreibung!*


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (24. Januar 2010)

So, habe mal den Threadtitel angepasst. Du kannst Dir vermutlich denken, warum.

Am morgigen Montag besprechen wir das Feedback im Team. Ich kann Dir aber bereits jetzt Besserung versprechen. Bitte bei Kritik immer versuchen, sachlich zu bleiben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Januar 2010)

Bezieht sich das jetzt auf Rechtschreibfehler allgemein oder gehts eher um inhaltliche Fehler? 
Rechtschreibfehler sind natürlich bedauerlich, gerade in einer Redaktion, wo ein Artikel doch von mehreren geprüft wird, bevor er online geht, aber meiner Erachtens ist es verschmerzbar.
Inhaltliche Fehler sind da doch schwerwiegender, denn als interessierter Leser glaubt man das, was in dem Artikel steht, natürlich. Wenn sich das dann mit ähnlichen Artikel auf anderen Websiten nicht deckt, dann wundern man sich schon.


----------



## Spiczek (24. Januar 2010)

Hallo Thilo. Erfahren die User von PCGH wenigstens im Ansatz was dabei rausgekommen ist? Ich meine nicht solche Dinge wie: "Wir haben Herr/ Frau XY die Ohren lang gezogen.", sondern wie das Team über die vorgefallenen Dinge denkt und wie die Besserungen aussehen sollen. Ich kann sehr wohl deinen/ euren Standpunkt, betreffend der verbalen und geistigen Diarrhö einiger User verstehen. Persönliche Angriffe zeugen nie von Kompetenz und Integrität.
Dennoch wäre eine Rückmeldung von euch an uns sehr nett.
Vor Fehlern ist niemand gefeit, dennoch sollte jeder ( auch die User!!) sich die Zeit nehmen, den geschriebenen Text noch einmal zu lesen, bevor er endgültig gepostet wird. Dann passieren solche "Augenkrebs" fördernden Beiträge nicht.

Vielen Dank fürs zuhören.


----------



## Harlekin (24. Januar 2010)

Diskussion aus dem Thread:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...werk/86623-milliardengewinn-bei-google-2.html



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> EDIT: Ich meinte beispielsweise so einen Thread Ganz ehrlich: Hälst Du das für eine erwachsene Ausdrucksform?


Nein.



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Auch hier habe ich mich offenbar nicht klar genug ausgedrückt. Ich meinte: Wenn jemand selbst nicht fehlerfrei schreibt, wie kann er dann Rechtschreibfehler monieren?


Einfach so und völlig zu recht. Denn die Kernaussage ist in diesem Fall völlig objektiv, mess- und beweisbar (eben die Rechtschreibfehler), egal ob der "Kritiker" die selben Fehler begeht. 
Das mag dann zwar (dumm-) dreist erscheinen (subjektiver Eindruck), ändert aber nichts an der "Richtigkeit" der Kritik bzw. hebt den objektiven Teil der Kritik nicht auf.


----------



## Rollora (24. Januar 2010)

locojens schrieb:


> Also mich würde mal interessieren wo man sich hinwenden muss wenn man von Fehlern strotzende Artikel melden möchte. Im Speziellen geht es um die Artikel die hier ab und an von Herr Link verbrochen werden. Ich habe es per Kommentar und auch per E-Mail versucht, jedoch keine Reaktion!
> 
> 2 Beispiele:
> 
> ...


Im übrigen würde ich empfehlen, wenn man sich wegen Rechtschreibfehler aufregt, den eigenen Post dann nochmal durchzulesen. Mit dem Finger kann man schnell auf jemanden Zeigen, es selbst besser zu machen wäre dann schon von Vorteil für die eigene Argumentation. "Mit gutem Beispiel vorangehen".
Je nach "Strenge" finde ich in deinem Post 2-6 Fehler. Wobei 2 bereits im ersten Satz sind...


----------



## Rotax (24. Januar 2010)

Auch dir scheint der Unterschied nicht bewusst zu sein...

PCGH will eine seriöse Seite sein, die Redakteure werden für ihre Arbeit bezahlt, da kann man schon fehlerfreie Artikel erwarten, bei den Usern ist das doch egal!

Da mein Beitrag in der entsprechenden News sicherlich sowieso wieder gelöscht wird kopiere ich ihn halt mal hier rein, wir mir empfohlen wurde. Ich würde mich über konkrete Antworten auf meine Fragen am Ende freuen. 



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> So, der Artikel kommt jetzt noch mal redigiert neu.
> 
> Ich finde es trotzdem beschämend, dass sich hier Leute über Rechtschreibung aufregen, wenn sie augenscheinlich nicht mal den Unterschied zwischen einem Relativsaz und Kausalsatz kennen.
> 
> Da sollte man vielleicht besser vorsichtig sein und nicht im Glashaus mit Steinen werfen. Ich nenne keine Namen, weil ich damit ins gleiche Horn blasen würde, wie die Herren Rechtschreibkritiker. Aber jeder halbwegs Rechtschreibinformierte sieht anhand der Kommentare, wer gemeint ist.




Hallo,

ich könnte mir vorstellen dass du mich gemeint hast?

Es ist doch sche.... egal welche Rechtschreibskills ich oder andere Kritiker des Original-Artikels haben, Fakt war doch nunmal dass er wirklich viele Fehler enthielt, sonst hättet ihr ihn nun doch auch nicht neu heraus gebracht?

Ich gebe zu, wenn der Herr Link, ich sag jetzt einfach mal "so blöd von der Seite angemacht wird" ist das natürlich nicht die feinste Art, aber er muss doch auch mal dazu lernen, da es bei ihm doch schon öfter und gehäuft vorkommt und er immer darauf hingewiesen wurde und wird und es tut sich garnichts. Mit der Meinung stehe ich ja nicht alleine da...

Übrigens finde ich auf die schnelle immer noch Fehler:

"Die Investitionen in neue Techniken werde weiter vorangetrieben."

Ich sitze sicher nicht mit der Lupe da und habe das Hobby Fehler zu suchen, aber sowas merkt man doch sofort beim lesen?
Es geht doch nicht um ein-zwei Flüchtigkeitsfehler sondern um die Menge wie sie teils auftreten. Der inhaltliche Aspekt ist wieder ein anderer Schuh, was da teilweise online gestellt wurde war schon ein Brocken, ich erinnere an die AMD-Manager-CPU Geschichte... oder das mit den 20 und 25 Jahren und es wurde ums verrecken nicht korrigiert.

Die wichtigsten Fragen bleiben weiterhin unbeantwortet.

Warum ist der Herr Link nicht in der Lage seine Fehler, trotz heftiger Kritik und Hinweisen in den Kommentaren, einfach zu korrigieren oder mal Stellung zu nehmen?

Und warum schafft er es offensichtlich nicht eine News vor dem abschicken durchzulesen? Das sollte doch das Mindeste sein... andere Redakteure hier schaffen das doch auch... und auf CB oder heise usw. gibts solche Probleme irgendwie auch nie... ihr müsst das einfach mal von "außen" betrachten.

Dass meine und die Kritik anderer einfach gelöscht wurden finde ich ganz schwach, da hätte es der betreffende Moderator wenigstens in die entsprechende Rubrik verschieben können wo er meint dass es hin gehört... hat sonst den Beigeschmack von Vertuschungsmethoden... 


@ quantenslipstream: Wenn du den Originalartikel welchen ich meine gelesen hättest würde du deine Meinung dass es verschmerzbar ist ganz sicher revidieren...

Die Thread-Überschrift sollte eher lauten "Zu viele Inhalts- und Rechtschreibfehler in den News von Herrn Link", denn darum geht es mir und den anderen... sarkastisches Fragezeichen...?....


----------



## Two-Face (24. Januar 2010)

Also ich finde es manchmal ziemlich dreist, was gewisse User von sich geben - da lässt man sich über die vermeintlich schlechte Rechtschreibung des Newserstellers ab, aber selber dann net besser sein - dessen Posts strotzen dann nur so von Rechtschreibfehlern. Wer sich schon über die Schreibe von anderen aufregt, der sollte sich wenigstens auch selbst an den Duden halten, auch wenn es sich dabei um Posts handelt


----------



## tils (24. Januar 2010)

Mich stört es bei der hohen Anzahl der News und der guten Usability der pcgh-Seite nicht so. Sobald es schwer lesbar wird, nervt es allerdings. 



Rotax schrieb:


> .......Warum ist der Herr Link nicht in der Lage seine Fehler, trotz heftiger  Kritik und Hinweisen in den Kommentaren, einfach zu korrigieren oder mal  Stellung zu nehmen?... ....Und warum schafft er es offensichtlich nicht eine News vor dem abschicken durchzulesen? Das sollte doch das Mindeste sein... andere Redakteure hier schaffen das doch auch... u


Der erste Punkt könnte zum Beispiel an der schon mal grundsätzlich ungeschickten Schreibe liegen. Wenn die redaktionellen Beiträge schon etwas zu Wünschen übrig lassen, ist das bei Forendiskussionen vielleicht nicht anders.
Beim zweiten Punkt vermute ich die fehlende Trennung zwischen persönlichen Dingen und Geschäftsleben. Wenn ein Mitarbeiter (unberechtigt oder nicht) so häufig von Kunden kritisiert wird, sollte sein Arbeitgeber ihn schon dazu bringen, der Kritik gerecht zu werden. Oder zumindest auf die Kritik selber zu antworten.



Noch ein kleines Ratespiel: Was ist hier falsch?


Rollora schrieb:


> Im übrigen


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Januar 2010)

Rotax schrieb:


> @ quantenslipstream: Wenn du den Originalartikel welchen ich meine gelesen hättest würde du deine Meinung dass es verschmerzbar ist ganz sicher revidieren...


 
In der Tat habe ich den Originalartikel nicht gelesen, es war nur eine allgemeine Feststellung meinerseits.
Konkrete Fehler gibts natürlich, aber sofern ich den Inhalt verstehe, kann ich über fehlende Satzzeichen, schlechten Satzbau oder allgemeine Rechtschreibfehler hinwegsehen.
Entscheident ist für mich halt der Inhalt, der sollte schon korrekt sein. 

Du kannst aber gerne mal den Link posten, dann mache ich mir ein Bild und könnte eher verstehen, was dich sauer aufstoßen lässt.


----------



## Veriquitas (24. Januar 2010)

locojens schrieb:


> Also mich würde mal interessieren wo man sich hinwenden muss wenn man von Fehlern strotzende Artikel melden möchte. Im Speziellen geht es um die Artikel die hier ab und an von Herr Link verbrochen werden. Ich habe es per Kommentar und auch per E-Mail versucht, jedoch keine Reaktion!
> 
> 2 Beispiele:
> 
> ...



Wenn du etwas anzweifeln willst, dann lerne erstmal selber Deutsch zu schreiben.


----------



## A3000T (24. Januar 2010)

> Wenn du etwas anzweifeln willst, dann lerne erstmal selber Deutsch zu schreiben.


Es müsste dann aber auch "selbst heißen, oder?



> Im übrigen würde ich empfehlen, wenn man sich wegen Rechtschreibfehler aufregt, den eigenen Post dann nochmal durchzulesen. Mit dem Finger kann man schnell auf jemanden Zeigen, es selbst besser zu machen wäre dann schon von Vorteil für die eigene Argumentation. "Mit gutem Beispiel vorangehen".
> Je nach "Strenge" finde ich in deinem Post 2-6 Fehler. Wobei 2 bereits im ersten Satz sind...



Wie schon geschrieben wurde handelt es sich bei der PCGH um eine Zeitschrift mit Redaktion und vor allem mit Redakteuren die dafür bezahlt werden. Bei mir in der Firma würde ich rausfliegen, wenn ich die Rechtschreibung verwenden würde, welche hier einigen Artikeln zugrunde liegt. Bei einem Onlineartikel kann ich das aber gerade noch verschmerzen, da ist es "lediglich" ein Imageschaden für den Computec Verlag, aber jedesmal wenn ich in einer Print das Wörtchen "selber" lese möchte ich an die Decke gehen. 

Ja ich bin ein Klugscheißer und mag die deutsche Sprache sehr. Und ja, die in diesem Beitrag enthaltenen Fehler gehen mir am Südwind vorbei.


----------



## Malkav85 (24. Januar 2010)

Ich persönlich finde es wesentlich schlimmer, wenn jemand keine Kommas oder andere Satzzeichen setzen kann, als Groß- und Kleinschreibung. 

Jedoch ist es wirklich seit Monaten schon so, das in diversen News doppelte Wörter vorkommen, die Satzstellung fehlerhaft ist und auch diverse grobe Rechtschreibfehler vorhanden sind.

Und nein, ich habe keine Lust jetzt nochmal sämtliche News nachzuschauen, um diese als Beispiel zu nehmen


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Januar 2010)

"selber" wird als Lautwort bei Gesprächen akzeptiert. Geschrieben wird aber ausschließlich "selbst".
Ein Text mit "selber" ist also nicht korrekt, eine verbale getätigte Aussage mit "selber" akzeptabel.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (24. Januar 2010)

Rotax schrieb:


> Warum ist der Herr Link nicht in der Lage seine Fehler, trotz heftiger Kritik und Hinweisen in den Kommentaren, einfach zu korrigieren oder mal Stellung zu nehmen?
> 
> Und warum schafft er es offensichtlich nicht eine News vor dem abschicken durchzulesen? Das sollte doch das Mindeste sein... andere Redakteure hier schaffen das doch auch... und auf CB oder heise usw. gibts solche Probleme irgendwie auch nie... ihr müsst das einfach mal von "außen" betrachten.



Wie gesagt, das bereden wir am Montag, und werde durchaus dazu Stellung hier beziehen. Dass beispielsweise News cross-gelesen werden, ist eine mögliche Maßnahme.

Und Nein, weder CB, noch Heise oder sonst wer hat 100% fehlerfreie Artikel. Von diesem Ammenmärchen sollte man sich langsam mal verabschieden. 
Dass es bei PCGH definitiv besser sein kann und besser werden muss, bleibt davon völlig unberührt.

Ich kann mich nur wiederholen: Gegen sachlich vorgetragene Kritik habe ich mich noch nie gewehrt. Und ich finde weiterhin ganz allgemein, dass jemand, der offensichtlich Rechtschreibregeln nicht gut kennt, als Rechtschreibfehler-Kritiker nicht besonders glaubwürdig wirkt. Ich trenne hier bewusst Rechtschreibung von Inhalt.


----------



## Rotax (24. Januar 2010)

Dass sie 100% fehlerfrei sind habe ich auch nicht behauptet, überall schleichen sich mal Flüchtigkeitsfehler an, dennoch haben die Artikel auf den gennanten Seiten allgemein einfach weniger Probleme mit schlechter Rechtschreibung als hier, sonst gäbe es den Thread hier auch sicher nicht. 

Findest du meine Kritik nicht sachlich? 

Falls du speziell mich meinst mit den Rechtschreibregeln, als Abiturient weiß ich sehr wohl wie selbige richtig angewendet werden, in meinen Beiträgen halte ich mich sicher nicht immer daran, aber ich erhebe auch nicht den Anspruch fehlerfreie Beiträge abzuliefern, als News-Schreiber sollte man das aber. 

Ob ich in der Hinsicht glaubwürdig bin oder nicht spielt doch keine Rolle, denn jeder wird selbst sehen was an Sätzen wie " Google arbeitret an neuen Browser, seit seit Monaten" falsch ist.

Ihr könntet das Problem doch ganz einfach lösen indem ihr dem Herrn Link sagt er soll seine News vor dem abschicken mal bitte gründlich durchlesen und korrigieren, was eigl. sowieso selbstverständlich sein sollte. Wenn er beim zweiten Durchgang immernoch so viele Fehler übersieht ist er als Redakteur ungeeignet, so hart es auch klingt. Auch sollte er auf Fehlerhinweise in den Kommentaren eingehen und diese im Originalartikel beheben und nicht stur alles stehen lassen. Inhaltlich sollte er Behauptungen und Gerüchte anderer auch als solche zu erkennen geben, und nicht als Fakten verkaufen, auch in der Überschrift, Stichwort Konjunktiv. Allgemein finde ich seinen Schreibstil nicht sehr schön, teils komischer Satz- und auch inhaltlicher Aufbau.

Ich versuche lediglich "zu helfen". 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du kannst aber gerne mal den Link posten, dann mache ich mir ein Bild  und könnte eher verstehen, was dich sauer aufstoßen lässt.




Der Artikel ist in der Originalfassung nicht mehr aufrufbar. Aber wie schon erwähnt, der war wirklich so schlecht geschrieben, du würdest mir zustimmen. Ich bin kein Korinthenkacker der wegen kleineren Flüchtigkeits- oder Kommafehlern gleich loslegt zu protestieren.


----------



## Rollora (25. Januar 2010)

tils schrieb:


> Noch ein kleines Ratespiel: Was ist hier falsch?


"im Übrigen"Gehört groß geschrieben. Bekomme ich jetzt ein Eis? 
Spielen wir weiter, diesmal ohne Zitat: Wo sind die Fehler in dem von dir geschriebenen Beitrag? Ja richtig: auch du hast welche gemacht


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Januar 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Bezieht sich das jetzt auf Rechtschreibfehler allgemein oder gehts eher um inhaltliche Fehler?
> Rechtschreibfehler sind natürlich bedauerlich, gerade in einer Redaktion, wo ein Artikel doch von mehreren geprüft wird, bevor er online geht, aber meiner Erachtens ist es verschmerzbar.



Tur mir ja leid, ein Weltbild zu zerbrechen:
Aber Online-News werden weder im Normalfall weder von mehreren Redaktionsmitgliedern begutachtet noch gibt es auch nur technische Systeme, die sie zwangsweise durchchecken.


----------



## A3000T (25. Januar 2010)

> Aber Online-News werden weder im Normalfall weder von mehreren Redaktionsmitgliedern begutachtet noch gibt es auch nur technische Systeme, die sie zwangsweise durchchecken.



Womit werden sie denn geschrieben? Wordpad? Jede noch so billige Textverarbeitung verfügt über so etwas.


----------



## Spiczek (25. Januar 2010)

A3000T schrieb:


> Womit werden sie denn geschrieben? Wordpad? Jede noch so billige Textverarbeitung verfügt über so etwas.



Dem möchte ich mich anschliessen. Stehen die News-Schreiber so unter Zeitdruck, dass sie eine Korrekturlesung nicht mehr schaffen? Man könnte die News doch im Word schreiben, welches eine recht zufriedenstellende Rechtschreibprüfung inne hat, und fügt sie dann hier ein.
Ich "selber"  (selbst) erwische mich manchmal dabei, das ich einen Duden oder das Internet nutze, um für mich selten gebrauchte Worte zu suchen.
Dies sollte also nicht das Problem sein.

Und um den Post mit dem Imageschaden für Computec noch einmal aufzugreifen. Sicherlich wird ein Schaden entstehen. Was ich aber wesentlich verwerflicher finde, sind die Newsticker bei n-tv und N24. Da laufen manchmal Fehler über mehrere Stunden über den Bildschirm, was nicht nur ein paar tausend Nutzer sehen, sondern schon einige Millionen. Das ist für mich ein grösseres Armutszeugnis als eine News hier.

Und ja ich kenne den Originalartikel der das hier ausgelöst hat.

Edit: Aber vielleicht hat diese Aktion auch etwas Gutes. Vielleicht bemühen sich ab jetzt einige hier mehr um eine ordentliche Rechtschreibung und Grammatik. Fehler macht jeder, aber manche Posts sind doch recht schwer zu lesen, wenn einige der Meinung sind, sie müssten ihre "vollkrassfette" Homiesprache auspacken.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Januar 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Tur mir ja leid, ein Weltbild zu zerbrechen:
> Aber Online-News werden weder im Normalfall weder von mehreren Redaktionsmitgliedern begutachtet noch gibt es auch nur technische Systeme, die sie zwangsweise durchchecken.


 
Aber sie werden doch geschrieben, oder?
Wer schreibt die denn?
Selbst wenn sie niemand prüft (was ja eigentlich ein Witz ist), sollte man doch in der Lage sein, zumindest als Autor des Artikels, mal eben eine Rechtschreibprüfung des Programms drüber laufen zu lassen.


----------



## locojens (25. Januar 2010)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ich kann mich nur wiederholen: Gegen sachlich vorgetragene Kritik habe ich mich noch nie gewehrt. Und ich finde weiterhin ganz allgemein, *dass jemand, der offensichtlich Rechtschreibregeln nicht gut kennt, als Rechtschreibfehler-Kritiker nicht besonders glaubwürdig wirkt.* Ich trenne hier bewusst Rechtschreibung von Inhalt.



Sie greifen also niemanden persönlich an!  Aha! Wieso werde ich dann immer wieder 
in den Zusammenhang mit dieser Sache gebracht? 
Außerdem ging es mir um die Inhaltlichen Fehler in den Beiträgen und ... 
ach was soll es, 
ich bin doof  und *„dem duetschen Sprache“* nicht mächtig!

PS: Der Titel des Threads ist *„fallig völsch“* es geht um Fehler im Content. 

PPS: Wenn ich damit auf einen wunden Punkt bei PCGH gestoßen bin, löscht mein Profil und Alles wird gut!


----------



## Malkav85 (25. Januar 2010)

Wenn du dich dadurch angesprochen fühlst, dann wird wohl etwas dahinter stecken. 

Ausserdem musst du nicht so trotzig reagieren. Es kann über alles diskutiert werden. Wenn jedoch von vornherein gemauert wird und auf die eigene Meinung beharrt, dann bringt es absolut nichts.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Januar 2010)

A3000T schrieb:


> Womit werden sie denn geschrieben? Wordpad? Jede noch so billige Textverarbeitung verfügt über so etwas.



CBOX 1.1 - dem glorreichen C'tec CMS-System, das so modern ist, dass sich nicht einmal die Größe des Textfensters anpassen lässt. (d.h. es gibt Plug-Ins für Firefox, die einem das abnehmen können - dummerweise ist die ganze Angelegenheit aber für IE konzipiert)
Das lässt sich auch leider nicht ändern, denn das Einfügen von Links, Bildern etc. in die Online-Struktur kann eine Textverarbeitung nicht bewältigen. Die einzige Möglichkeit für eine Rechtschreibkorrektur ist es, den geschriebenen Text ins Word zu kopieren und dann jeden gefundenen Fehler im CMS suchen und die Word-Korrektur von Hand übertragen.



Spiczek schrieb:


> Dem möchte ich mich anschliessen. Stehen die News-Schreiber so unter Zeitdruck, dass sie eine Korrekturlesung nicht mehr schaffen? Man könnte die News doch im Word schreiben, welches eine recht zufriedenstellende Rechtschreibprüfung inne hat, und fügt sie dann hier ein.
> Ich "selber"  (selbst) erwische mich manchmal dabei, das ich einen Duden oder das Internet nutze, um für mich selten gebrauchte Worte zu suchen.
> Dies sollte also nicht das Problem sein.



Technisch ist das durchaus möglich. Zum Zeitdruck der fest angestellten Redakteure kann ich nichts sagen - zum Verhältniss Zeitaufwand/Lohn bei den Freien möchte ich an der Stelle mal nichts öffentlich sagen 
(aber soviel: Wer zusätzliche Zeit damit verbringt, Artikel zu überarbeiten, macht das auf eigene Rechnung)



> Und um den Post mit dem Imageschaden für Computec noch einmal aufzugreifen. Sicherlich wird ein Schaden entstehen. Was ich aber wesentlich verwerflicher finde, sind die Newsticker bei n-tv und N24. Da laufen manchmal Fehler über mehrere Stunden über den Bildschirm, was nicht nur ein paar tausend Nutzer sehen, sondern schon einige Millionen. Das ist für mich ein grösseres Armutszeugnis als eine News hier.



Kann mir gut vorstellen, dass N24 (die wegen chronisch roter Zahlen kurz vor der Schließung stehen) da auch nur ne wenig bezahlte Hilfskraft sitzen haben, die zwischendurch mal ein paar dpa-Meldungen in den Ticker schmeißen soll.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (25. Januar 2010)

So, wir wenden jetzt online unter der Woche das bei uns intern ausgeübte Mehraugenprinzip für Print auch mal für online an. Dadurch können News mal etwas auf sich warten lassen - aber ich hoffe doch, dass die Qualität dadurch steigt.

EDIT: Bei großen Artikeln gibt es das natürlich bereits schon, gemeint sind hier vor allem News.



Rotax schrieb:


> Findest du meine Kritik nicht sachlich? Ich versuche lediglich "zu helfen".



Doch, ich habe auch nie das Gegenteil behauptet. Es ging um ein allgemeines Statement, da war kein Bezug zu Dir. Auch nicht hinsichtlich Rechtschreibung. Und ja, damit hilfst Du auch weiter.


----------



## tils (25. Januar 2010)

@Rollora


tils schrieb:


> .... Kritik selber zu antworten


"selbst" wäre richtig. Haste noch einen Fehler Gefunden?

Was ist hier falsch?


PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> ...Und ja, damit hilfst Du auch weiter.


Lösung:


Rollora schrieb:


> .... Ja richtig: auch du hast welche gemacht


Wobei ich eigentlich auch Thilo`s Variante beibehalte. Ich finde eine groß geschriebene Ansprache höflich, da ignoriere ich die neue Rechtschreibung zur Ausnahme.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Januar 2010)

Groß geschriebene Anreden kann man im Geschäftsbrief machen, aber im Forum muss das nicht sein.


----------



## tils (25. Januar 2010)

Da war jetzt der Inhalt falsch  In einem Geschäftsbrief dutze (schreibt man das so?) ich selten. Und "Sie" wird nach wie vor groß geschrieben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Januar 2010)

tils schrieb:


> Da war jetzt der Inhalt falsch  In einem Geschäftsbrief dutze (schreibt man das so?) ich selten. Und "Sie" wird nach wie vor groß geschrieben.


 
Kommt bei mir schon mal vor. 
Außerdem kann man ja auch Postkarten schreiben und die Eltern sehen es gerne, wenn man dann die Anrede groß schreibt.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (25. Januar 2010)

tils schrieb:


> Da war jetzt der Inhalt falsch  In einem Geschäftsbrief dutze (schreibt man das so?) ich selten. Und "Sie" wird nach wie vor groß geschrieben.



"dutzen" ist tatsächlich falsch.


----------



## tils (25. Januar 2010)

ja, hab`s gerade gefunden. "duzen", so ein Käse


----------



## Harlekin (25. Januar 2010)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Wenn du dich dadurch angesprochen fühlst, dann wird wohl etwas dahinter stecken.


Gibt es für diesen Spruch eigentlich irgendeine empirische Studie bzw. einen psychologischen Beweis, oder ist es am Ende doch wieder nur eine sinnlose Stichelei?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Januar 2010)

Irr ich mich, oder darf man Anreden beliebiger Art nach erneuerter neuer Schlechtschreibung nicht auch wieder groß schreiben?


----------



## Bester_Nick (26. Januar 2010)

Also ich kenne kaum Leute die keine Rechtschreibfehler machen. Meiner Erfahrung nach machen alle ab und zu Rechtschreibfehler. Hab letztens das Buch "Kritik des transzendentalen Denkens" von Hans Albert (hochgebildeter Philosoph) gelesen und der schreibt z.B. "öfters" und setzt auch schonmal n Komma an die falsche Stelle oder es gibt Buchstabensalat (wsa arbe nihct so shcilmm its, da mna wiess was gemient ist). Inhaltliche Fehler und ungeschickte bzw fragwürdige Formulierungen sind in den News allerdings nicht so einfach zu verzeihen. Na ja, egal.


----------



## Malkav85 (26. Januar 2010)

Harlekin schrieb:


> Gibt es für diesen Spruch eigentlich irgendeine empirische Studie bzw. einen psychologischen Beweis, oder ist es am Ende doch wieder nur eine sinnlose Stichelei?



Das sollte heißen: Wenn du dich angegriffen fühlst, hast du bei der Diskussion auch etwas falsch gemacht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Januar 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Irr ich mich, oder darf man Anreden beliebiger Art nach erneuerter neuer *Schlechtschreibung* nicht auch wieder groß schreiben?


 
Also, so schlecht finde ich sie nicht. Es gibt schon ein paar Dinge, die man wirklich positiv hervorheben kann, zumindest mehr positives als negatives.

Logisch, dass man man daneben tippt oder einfach nicht genau guckt, wo man was hingesetzt hat. Dennoch sollte es zumindest (hier im Forum jedenfalls) der Inhalt verstanden werden können, was auch nicht immer der Fall ist.
Bei News, die von der Online Redaktion kommen, kann man schon etwas mehr erwarten, als wenn ein User eine News verfasst.


----------



## Rotax (26. Januar 2010)

Mal noch ein Einwuf von mir... es passt in die aktuelle Diskussion, deshalb poste ich es mal... 

Kingston präsentiert SSD Now V+-Serie - Kingston, SSDNow V, SSD Now V+, SSD

sechs mal der gleiche Fehler, MB statt GB bei SSDs... sollte man das nicht auch schon beim schreiben, spätestens Korrekturlesen bemerken...?


----------



## Sarge_70 (26. Januar 2010)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> "dutzen" ist tatsächlich falsch.


 

Richtig ist, wie Helmut Kohl schon zu sagen pflegte :


" You can say YOU to me "


----------



## david430 (26. Januar 2010)

naja ich finds auch so, dass sich die rechtschreibfehler dezimieren sollten in den news. bei computerbase etc. findet man schließlich auch kaum welche. es sind meistens einfach nur fehler, verursacht durch mangelnde konzentration. einfach bei einem schwierigen wort mal googeln und die rechtschreibregeln von "das" und "dass" nochmals angucken. oft sind auch einfach falsche daten gegeben, das kann ich auch nur auf mangelnde konzentration zurückschließen und das muss in news nicht sein... (und wehe es kommt jemand und sagt ich habe eine schlechte rechtschreibung, ich beachte die kommaregeln und die richtige schreibweise, bis auf groß- und kleinschreibung, das ist also gewollt!)


----------



## tils (26. Januar 2010)

Wie so oft gibt es beim Thema Rechtschreibung den Kampf wo die Grenzen des Erträglichen sind. Ich finde gewollte Fehler absolut ok, da der Schreiber meist so schlau ist, dass sein Eindruck des "gewollt Verständlichen" ausreicht. Mich nervt eher so offensichtliche Unwissenheit. Also bei z.B. bei sinkt/singt, standard/standart, viel/fiel wertet mein Kopf den Schreiber automatisch in seiner Kompetenz ab. 
Großschreibung weg lassen ist ebenfalls ok. Macht nur ca. 10% Komfortverlust beim Lesen aus. Da lohnt sich das Preis-/ Leistungsverhältnis


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Januar 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Also, so schlecht finde ich sie nicht. Es gibt schon ein paar Dinge, die man wirklich positiv hervorheben kann, zumindest mehr positives als negatives.



Will ich nicht abstreiten - mich stört nur die Umstellung als solche.
Ich hab nämlich rund 7 Jahre die alte gelernt, dann hat man mir in 2-3 Jahren versucht, die originale neue reinzuwürgen um mich die nächsten 2-3 Jahren primär an Texten in alter arbeiten zu lassen. Zu guter letzt hat man danach die neue nochmal abgeändert.

Ergebniss: Wenn ich einen fehlerfreien Text (egal nach welcher Regel) schreiben möchte, bin ich auf meine Rechtschreibkorrektur angewiesen. Schlechtschreibung eben 



> Bei News, die von der Online Redaktion kommen, kann man schon etwas mehr erwarten, als wenn ein User eine News verfasst.



Hmm - vielleicht lesen die Online-Reds zuviel im Forum mit


----------



## david430 (26. Januar 2010)

@tils
genau meiner meinung. zum glück nicht der einzige


----------



## godtake (27. Januar 2010)

Hui, 
als tapferer Verfechter der deutschen Orthographie und Grammatik muss ich doch tatsächlich hier auch meinen Senf abgeben.

Ich bin auf jeden Fall auch der Meinung, dass ein gewisser Unterschied zwischen Neuigkeiten, die von einem professionellen Redaktionsteam abgefasst werden, und dem, was User von sich geben besteht. Das stellt aber keine Berechtigung dar, dass man als User krampfhaft versuchen muss, Groß-und Kleinschreibung zu ignorieren und Satzzeichen in die Wüste zu schicken. Auch als 0815- User kann man versuchen dem nachfolgenden Leser gefällig zu sein und korrekte Sätze so weit möglich abzufassen.

Die Tatsache dass viele nur noch "ICQ-Deutsch" verfassen, finde ich mehr als bedauerlich, zeigt sie doch, wie viel Deutsch beim ein oder anderen hängen geblieben ist - auch so etwas, in dem wir uns auf vorzügliche Weise Amerika- Standards nähern.

Als Profi bzw. Redakteur sollte es meiner Meinung nach Voraussetzung sein, mit gutem Vorbild voran zu gehen, auch wenn dann die Backspace-Taste plötzlich deutlich stärkere Abnutzungsspuren als die Enter-Taste zeigt...

Grüße, Godtake


----------



## mixxed_up (27. Januar 2010)

Nunja, manche Rechtschreibfehler habe ich in den News auch schon bemerkt. Auch haben sie mich schon aufgeregt. Aber ich habe mir immer gedacht, das kann ja jedem mal passieren. Doch in letzter Zeit kommt das wirklich immer öfter vor. Deshalb bitte auch ich nicht nur Herrn Link sondern auch alle anderen Redakteure mehr auf die Rechtschreibung zu achten und sich wenn möglich den Artikel mehrmals durch zu lesen.

Gruß mixxed_up


----------



## tils (21. Februar 2010)

jetzt sind ja in paar Tage ins Land gegangen und mir sind keine großen Fehler in den Artikeln aufgefallen. Zugleich bilde ich mir ein, dass es etwas weniger News geworden sind. Aber ich hätte eh lieber weniger, dafür ausführlichere Artikel.


----------



## kc1992 (21. Februar 2010)

Anstatt dankbar zu sein,  dass wir hier dauerhaft mit News versorgt werden und uns nicht alle Infos einzeln aus dem Web zu beziehen, gibt es hier immernoch User die ihre Ansprüche wirklich so hoch stecken!!
Das ist doch nicht zu glauben, Mensch!
Ihr lebt mittlerweile in so einer total heilen Welt, dass euch sogar die paar Flüchtigkeits- oder Rechtschreibfehler auffallen, sagt mal tickt ihr noch ganz richtig?? Ich denke nicht!
Kommt mal wieder zurück auf den Boden der Tatsachen und seid froh, dass ihr euch über so eine Onlinepräsenz der PCGH Print erfreuen könnt und wenn es eurem Rechtschreibjunkiegemüt hier nicht bekommt, verzieht euch doch zu einer anderen Community.
Wir wollen uns hier doch alle gemeinsam weiterbilden und helfen oder sehe ich den Sinn des Boards hier total falsch?
Mich kotzen solche Leute echt an, denen man es verdammt nochmal nie rechtmachen kann!!!
Ich hab auch schon 1,2 mal Rechtschreibfehler entdeckt und über die Commentfunktion einfach darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass sich dort ein Fehler eingeschlichen hat, Kritik kann man ja auch gerne äußern.
Aber wie das hier ausartet und sich sich manche User hier wegen ein paar Fehlern anpissen, schießt echt den letzten Vogel ab - Werdet erwachsen!
Gruß kc1992


----------



## tils (21. Februar 2010)

naja, das finde ich jetzt ein bisschen samariter-spielen. für manche user gibt es halt eine schmerzgrenze und wenn die pcgh viele user haben möchte, kann man den umstand ja äußern. klar, der ton macht die musik, aber es hilft ja trotzdem zum verbesserungswesen der pcgh


----------



## redapple (4. März 2010)

redapple schrieb:


> Also ich finde es gut das offenbar auch Leute mit gewissen Schwächen und/oder ohne Schulabschluss eine Chance bekommen!!!
> 
> ...gibt schlimmeres als diese vielen "Satzungereimtheiten"



als entsprechende Antwort



INU.ID schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Bitte beim Topic bleiben. Für Anregungen/Kritik bezüglich PCGH/X bitte das entsprechende Unterforum (PCGH: Feedback) nutzen. Mittlerweile sollte sich das aber auch mal rumgesprochen haben.
> 
> Danke.




Sollte sich aber auch rumgesprochen haben das es so etwas wie Rechtschreibung gibt. 
Es wäre an sich ja nichts Schlimmes wenn sowas „mal“ passiert…jedoch musste ich diesmal auch mal was dazu sagen. Ich bin täglich auf der Seite, ok es sind sehr viele Artikel die täglich geschrieben werden, aber bitte mal…jeder hat inzwischen eine Rechtschreibung- und Grammatikprüfung!
Klar kann nicht jeder Fehler ausgemerzt werden…aber es finden sich seit geraumer Zeit mehr Rechtschreibfehler in 2 kleinen Absätzen als diese Wörter haben.


----------



## INU.ID (4. März 2010)

redapple schrieb:


> Sollte sich aber auch rumgesprochen haben das es so etwas wie Rechtschreibung gibt.


Sicher, das bestreite ich auch gar nicht. Und doch sollte Kritik da geäußert werden wo sie hingehört. In dem von dir erwähnten News-Thread ( http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...uft-speicher-ein-geht-pcgh-retro-4-maerz.html ) waren allerdings 100% der Kommentare Offtopic, sie befassten sich nur mit Kritik bezüglich der Rechtschreibung. Die zwei übrigen Postings habe ich nur stehen lassen damit mein Hinweis nicht alleine dort steht - die User sehen schließlich nicht wieviele Postings schon entfernt wurde.

Ich habe ja nicht mal was dagegen wenn sich jemand mal im News-Thread über Fehler beschwert, aber es driftet nach dem ersten Beitrag diesbezüglich leider immer komplett ab - und das geht einfach nicht.

Und nur zur Info, ich habe keinem dessen Posting ich entfernt habe auch nur eine Verwarnung, geschweige denn einen Punkt zukommen lassen. Aber auch ich mache das nicht mehr lange mit.

In Threads wie diesen hier gehören Anregungen und Kritik, aber NICHT in einen News-Thread. Daher empfehle ich euch wirklich, wenn ihr zukünftig in einem News-Thread solche Kritik seht, es ist nicht nötig weiter darauf einzugehen. Nehmt das bitte zur Kenntnis, oder wundert euch nicht wenn es zukünftig auch für solchen Spam Verwarnungen und Punkte gibt.

Ihr dürft euch wegen mir auch gerne per PM an einen Mod wenden wenn euch etwas nicht paßt, wir leiten das gerne weiter.

Weitermachen


----------



## Azrael_SEt (4. März 2010)

Wie wäre es denn mit einem extra Thread indem Rechtschreibfehler gesammelt werden?
Heißt ein extra "Fred", wo Leute die einen Fehler finden nicht "dumm angemacht" werden (oder unfreundlich drauf hinweisen), sondern in dem ein Mod die Fehler korrigiert und danach den Beitrag des Users einfach löscht oder es auf der ersten Seite vermerkt?
Evtl. sogar eine extra Möglichkeit direkt im Artikel Fehler zu beanstanden, z.B. neben "Artikel kommentieren" einfach "Fehler im Artikel gefunden?"

Mich stört es nicht, wenn mal hier und da nen Fehler ist. Stören tut mich, wenn der Fehler nach 2 Wochen immer noch da ist und keiner was dagegen unternimmt. Und ich meine Rechtschreib sowie inhaltliche Fehler.

Man sollte halt auf einen Konsens mit der Community kommen und die Sache "friedlich" beilegen.

P.S.: In besagtem Artikel gibt es immer noch mindestens einen Fehler.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (4. März 2010)

So einen Button für "Fehler gefunden" finde ich gut. Dann können wir prüfen, ob tatsächlich ein Fehler vorliegt.

Ich nehme es mal mit auf die Liste.


----------



## Ralf345 (4. März 2010)

Ist nur die Frage ob sich was ändert. Ist doch jetzt schon so, dass man den Schreiberling auf einen inhaltlichen Fehler aufmerksam macht, dieser aber entweder nicht ausbessert oder sich bockig abwendet.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (4. März 2010)

"Bockig" wird ein Redakteur nur, wenn er hier wiederholt uncharmant auf die Flüchtigkeitsfehler hingewiesen wird. Sachlich oder via Button ist das gar kein Thema. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Genghis99 (5. März 2010)

Kennst du : "Der Redakteur hats Schweur" ?

Aber wir leben leider nunmal mit "Generation Pisa". Ich strenge auch mal mein Sprachzentrum an, wenn eine News es Inhaltlich wert ist. Und die allermeisten Poster hier - überfordern mich nicht.

Nur wenns auf das Niveau eins Chinesischen Betriebsanleitungsübersetzers geht, wirds nervig.


----------



## Ralf345 (5. März 2010)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> "Bockig" wird ein Redakteur nur, wenn er hier wiederholt uncharmant auf die Flüchtigkeitsfehler hingewiesen wird. Sachlich oder via Button ist das gar kein Thema.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff




Egal ob bockig oder nicht, der inhaltliche Fehler sollte dann trotzdem ausgebessert werden.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (5. März 2010)

Wenn wir einen Button einbauen und der Text dazu dann zentral in der Redaktion ankommt, sind solche Änderungen überhaupt kein Problem mehr.


----------



## Singler (5. März 2010)

Dann würdet ihr aber von mir ja ständig Meldungen bekommen, so, wie ihr regelmäßg eine "... aller Zeiten"-News rauskloppt


----------



## Wincenty (5. März 2010)

Also wie sich manche über die Rechtschreibefehler aufregen, verstehe ich nicht? Ich bin noch Schüler und habe bereits den größten Schrott aus dem Deutschunterricht wieder vergessen (wer braucht denn schon Kausaulsatz, Konditionalsatz, Subjekt-Prädikatssatz,...) weil ich bei so vielen Rechtschreibereformen gar nicht mehr weiß wie was nun geschrieben wird

Über inhaltliche Fehler lässt sich zwar immer Diskutieren, aber man soll ja nicht vergessen warum wir zur Schule gehen/gegangen sind: um kritisch zu sein und alles zu hinterfragen, d.h. man soll nicht alles glauben was man liest (nichts gegen die Redakteure - aber z.B. Die BILD - eine Propagandazeitung)

Der Fehler Button wäre interessant, wenn möglich mit einer Funktion mit der man den Fehler markieren könnte (viel Spaß beim programmieren)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. März 2010)

Azrael_SEt schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn mit einem extra Thread indem Rechtschreibfehler gesammelt werden?



So einen wie diesen hier? 



> Heißt ein extra "Fred", wo Leute die einen Fehler finden nicht "dumm angemacht" werden (oder unfreundlich drauf hinweisen), sondern in dem ein Mod die Fehler korrigiert und danach den Beitrag des Users einfach löscht oder es auf der ersten Seite vermerkt?



Wenn sie nicht gerade zufällig auch freie Mitarbeiter/Online-Redakteure sind (und das ist afaik so gut wie keiner), haben Mods keinen Zugriff auf das News-CMS. Die Hauptseite gehört schließlich nicht zum Forum.
Außerdem muss ich ganz ehrlich sagen: Ich pfusche ungern in Texten anderer Leute rum.




PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> "Bockig" wird ein Redakteur nur, wenn er hier wiederholt uncharmant auf die Flüchtigkeitsfehler hingewiesen wird. Sachlich oder via Button ist das gar kein Thema.



Hmmm - es gibt auch immer wieder News, bei denen wird der Autor gar nicht kritisiert, hat aber offensichtlich trotzdem keine Lust/Zeit, den zugehörigen Thread zu verfolgen und erwähnte Fehler zu ändern. (was man menschlich bei einem Teil der Threds auch nachvollziehen kann. Da hab ich z.T. schon keine Lust drauf, wenn ich nur die Überschrift der News gelesen habe  )


----------



## Hackman (8. März 2010)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> So einen Button für "Fehler gefunden" finde ich gut. Dann können wir prüfen, ob tatsächlich ein Fehler vorliegt.
> 
> Ich nehme es mal mit auf die Liste.


Also ich muß an dieser Stelle jetzt auch Mal etwas Lob loswerden, dass man sich dem "Problem" hier freundlich annimmt. Es sind eigentlich nur ein paar wenige Artikel, die störend viele Fehler enthielten, auch ich habe dann schonmal gemeckert, als Reaktion wurde entweder korrigiert oder auch mal ein pampiger Kommentar zurückgeschickt 
Oft fand ich aber die Kritik der User auch zu kleinlich, ein paar Wortdreher sollte man schon überlesen können. 
Hoffe dass die Idee mit dem Button nicht nach hinten losgeht, und dann zig Meldungen kommen für jeden Kleinkram.


----------



## Azrael_SEt (8. März 2010)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> So einen Button für "Fehler gefunden" finde ich gut. Dann können wir prüfen, ob tatsächlich ein Fehler vorliegt.
> 
> Ich nehme es mal mit auf die Liste.


 

**** DICKES GRINSEN ****

Da hab ich ja auch mal was Sinnvolles von mir gegeben 



Genghis99 schrieb:


> Nur wenns auf das Niveau eins Chinesischen Betriebsanleitungsübersetzers geht, wirds nervig.


 
Da gibt es aber auch mehr als genug Spiele und Programme wo ich mir so vorkomme... (auch beim neuen DLC zu Borderlands gibt es extrem viele Rechtschreib- oder Grammatikfehler)

Die Sache ist halt, auch ich sag mir "ist nicht weiter schlimm, wen störts, wird schon werden", aber Tatsache ist auch wenn ich es nicht will, so fallen mir die Fehler doch immer ins Auge und sie stören so den Lesefluss und das hinterlässt ein negatives Gefühl und diese Gefühle werden halt eher gespeichert als ein "Cool, toller Artikel."

Aber ich vertraue auf das tolle Team von PCGH !!! Egal was kommt  
Bis jetzt haben sie immer eine gute Lösung für Probleme gefunden und schließlich kümmert man sich hier noch um einen.

@PCGH: Lasst euch nicht lumpen! Ihr macht das super.

P.S.: Das mit der PISA-Gesellschaft fällt mir immer auf, wenn ich nen Fernseher und die entsprechenden Sendungen sehe. Das Niveau sinkt leider immer weiter.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (8. März 2010)

Quakecon 2010 offiziell angekündigt, Eintritt frei, kommt Quake 4? - Quakecon 2010, Quakecon, id Software, Bethesda Softworks, Messe

Quake *4* FTW!!!


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (8. März 2010)

Danke für den Hinweis - ist gefixt und sollte in Kürze auch in der Live-Version des Artikels zu sehen sein.


----------



## tils (8. März 2010)

Hackman schrieb:


> Also ich muß an dieser Stelle jetzt auch Mal etwas Lob loswerden, dass man sich dem "Problem" hier freundlich annimmt. ...


da hat er Recht


----------



## Hackman (9. März 2010)

Ich hätte auch noch was zur Korrektur und zwar hier:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...ial-edition-naechste-woche-2.html#post1613408


----------



## Azrael_SEt (9. März 2010)

Habe dem Team gerade 3 Feedback Nachrichten per Kontakt geschickt, jeweils mit Rechtschreib- oder Grammatikfehlern von aktuellen Artikel.

Hoffe das geht so in Ordnung?
Oder lieber hier posten?

Hoffe ich konnte auch etwas helfen.

LG
Azrael

P.S.: Hier ist Nummer 4 des heutigen Tages  :

"_Zu den bekannten Schwachpunkten gehört die nicht vorhandene Multithreading-Tauglichkeit, der instabile Netzwerk-Code und generell die das furchtbare Ressourcen- und Speicher-Management, welches jegliche Art von Streaming verhindert oder schlicht die Tatsache, dass die Datenmengen die "Next-Gen"-Konsolen überfordern."_
_die das furchtbare = ein die zuviel_

_Wenn alle mit anpacken, dann gibts hier bald keine Fehler mehr _

_UND ja ich weiß das ich Langeweile hab, aber ich muss leider meine Zeit auf Arbeit absitzen....._


----------



## PCGH_Marc (9. März 2010)

Damned, da ist bei knapp 2k Wörtern eines zu viel  Wird gefixt, THX.


----------



## Azrael_SEt (10. März 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Damned, da ist bei knapp 2k Wörtern eines zu viel  Wird gefixt, THX.


 
 War wirklich nich böse gemein 

Artikel: 31 Jahre Autos in Computer-Spielen - Großes Update: März 2010

"Mit dabei sind großen Rennspielserien, aber auch Spiele, in denen Fahrzeuge eine nicht ganz unwichtige Rollen spielen."
Da fehlt glaub ich ein "die".

"Beide Titel stammen britischen Entwickler Codemasters, [...]"
Da fehlt wohl ein "vom".

Artikel: Geforce "Fermi" GTX 470 und GTX 480: Bilder und Benchmarks von GF100
"[...] die Frequenz aber ist nicht final."
aber und ist sind hier vertauscht

Artikel: etro 2033: Exklusiv-Interview zum DirectX-11-Shooter mit den Themen GPU-PhysX, Fermi, Multicore und den Vorzügen der PC-Version
"PC Games Hardware spricht in einem exklusiven Interview mit dem Oles Shishkovstov, Chief Technical Officer von 4A Games,[...]
das dem gehört wohl vor Chief Technical Officer

"_Nach langem Auswerte jeglicher Argumente für und gegen die UE3 haben wir festgestellt, [...]"_
Auswerte!

Seite 2:
"_Das ist der einzige richtige Weg, [...]"_
Da ist wohl ein "e" zuviel.

"Und vergessen wir nicht das das spezielle Depth of Field, welches wichtig ist um einen "cineastischen Look und Feeling" zu erhalten."
Da ist wohl ein "das" zuviel.


----------



## hyperionical (10. März 2010)

OMG habt ihr Probleme!
Könnt ihr das lesen und verstehen oder nicht?
Es wird ja getan als wären die Artikel wie von Analphabeten geschrieben, was ja wohl definitiv nicht der Fall ist.
 Es geht hier um Meldungen die 1-2 Tage von belang sind und nicht um den Duden, also liebe Rechtschreibfanatiker meldet Fehler  wenn es euch wichtig ist und gut. Wirklichen Grund zur Klage gäbe es wenn die Verständlichkeit der Texte leiden würde.

PS: Ich bin für einen eigenen Thread ohne Push bei Postings damit solche Pingeleien nicht im Forum stören.

PS2: Alle Rechtschreibfehler in meinem Posting könnt ihr behalten.


----------



## Azrael_SEt (10. März 2010)

hyperionical schrieb:


> OMG habt ihr Probleme!
> Könnt ihr das lesen und verstehen oder nicht?
> Es wird ja getan als wären die Artikel wie von Analphabeten geschrieben, was ja wohl definitiv nicht der Fall ist.
> Es geht hier um Meldungen die 1-2 Tage von belang sind und nicht um den Duden, also liebe Rechtschreibfanatiker meldet Fehler wenn es euch wichtig ist und gut. Wirklichen Grund zur Klage gäbe es wenn die Verständlichkeit der Texte leiden würde.
> ...


 

Und du scheinst nicht mitbekommen zu haben, dass du gerade OT verzapfst, aber vom Feinsten!

Mir sind die Fehler halt aufgefallen und da auf Arbeit eh nix los ist, hab ich sie eben hier gemeldet und mehr nicht! Hab schon geschrieben, dass die mich auch weniger stören...

Deinen ganzen Post kannst du behalten.

backtotopic


----------



## Shooter-X (10. März 2010)

hi,

also ich finde andreas hat sich in den letzten paar wochen schon etwas gebessert.


----------



## Azrael_SEt (11. März 2010)

Ich finde es hat sich im allgemeinen gebessert (es ist noch Luft nach oben  ), wenn man mal was findet, dann höchstens mal ein Wort zu viel oder zu wenig, aber nix Schwerwiegendes mehr.

Von daher auch von mir:



P.S.: Hab trotzdem noch einen gefunden :
Artikel: Cebit 2010: Die schönsten Casemods und Show-PCs aus Hannover
"Die folgenden Gehäuse, PCs und Casemods sind die unserer subjektiven Ansicht nach sehenswertesten auf der Cebit 2009."
damals war alles besser 

Finde es auch gut, dass sie uns die Möglichkeit geben die Seite als Community mit zu verbessern! Und ich glaube die Jungs (habt ihr eigentlich auch Mädels in der Redaktion? Weiß ich grad garnicht) können mit konstruktiver Kritik ganz gut umgehen.


----------



## rebel4life (11. März 2010)

Meine Güte, ne PN und gut. 10x den Kommentar "da stimmt das Wort XXX nicht" nervt nur und stört zudem den Lesefluss. 

Wie wäre es mit nem Bier Button?


----------



## Azrael_SEt (11. März 2010)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Meine Güte, ne PN und gut. 10x den Kommentar "da stimmt das Wort XXX nicht" nervt nur und stört zudem den Lesefluss.
> 
> Wie wäre es mit nem Bier Button?


 
Wenn es in den Comments steht, dann geb ich dir recht.
Aber hier im Fred schadet es ja keinem.

Dann will ich aber auch nen Bratwurst- oder Brezel-Button!


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (11. März 2010)

Ich find's gut, wenn man uns (einigermaßen freundlich!) auf Fehler hinweist. Wir sind auch nur (überarbeitete) Menschen, die natürlich gern fehlerarme bzw. -freie Texte abliefern wollen.


----------



## ClareQuilty (6. April 2010)

Leider ist der Melde-Button immer noch nicht implementiert. So gibt es wieder ein Machwerk des Herrn Link zu beanstanden:
Ubisoft Kopierschutz nun offensichtlich geknackt - Ubisoft, Kopierschutz, DRM, Crack, Assassin's Creed 2

Also den Unterschied zwischen "offensichtlich" und "offenbar" sollte man schon in der Grundschule verstanden haben. Da ich mir sicher bin, dass die restlichen haarsträubenden Fehler des Artikels sonst nicht ausgebessert würden, werde ich sie mal hier einzeln aufzählen, extra für Sie, Herr Link.



> Assassin's Creed 2 nun fast komplett spielbar
> Ubisoft Kopierschutz nun *offensichtlich* geknackt
> Ubisofts Kopierschutz wurde Meldungen im Internet zufolge geknackt. Anstelle aufwändiger Operationen am Spiel selbst*,* emuliert man einfach die DRM-Server von Ubisoft. Ganz perfekt ist der Crack jedoch nicht. (Andreas Link, 06.04.2010)
> 
> ...



Sehr bedenklich finde ich auch wie sehnsuchtsvoll Herr Link weitere Cracks herbeisehnt.

Und hier noch ein peinlicher Fehler wieder in der Headline:
Apple Ipad mit gutem Verkaufsstart in den USA - einer der ersten Exemplare geht nach Bayern - Apple, Ipad, Verkaufsstart,

Es heißt immer noch DAS Exemplar.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (6. April 2010)

Die Fehler habe ich korrigiert, die Seitenhiebe müssen aber nicht unbedingt sein.


----------



## PCGH_Andreas (6. April 2010)

Wenn ich offensichtlich schreibe, meine ich das auch so. Offline-Spielen Groß und dass in dem Fall nur mit einem S. Zur Ipad-Nummer kann ich nix sagen. Das war ich nicht. Jetzt geht aber - glaub ich - eh gleich die Welt unter. Von daher ist es egal. Was mir missfällt ist der Ton, den Sie an den Tag legen.


----------



## ClareQuilty (6. April 2010)

Ich entschuldige mich für den Ton, ich war einfach frustriert, weil ich schon in unzähligen Kommentaren auf Fehler hinwies, die nie berichtigt wurden.


> Wenn ich offensichtlich schreibe, meine ich das auch so.


Das leuchtet mir nicht ein, denn später im Artikel heißt es: 





> Nun scheint es aber geglückt zu sein.


 Das klingt eher nicht nach "offensichtlich".
Im Übrigen halte ich auch das Komma in der Unter-Überschrift für überflüssig.


----------



## rebel4life (6. April 2010)

scheint?!

Sie ist schwanger = !Sie scheint schwanger zu sein (könnte auch nur ein aufgeblähter Bauch sein)

Vieleicht verstehst du es so.


----------



## ClareQuilty (6. April 2010)

Was willst du denn?

Deswegen schreibe ich ja, dass "offensichtlich" in dem Kontext falsch ist und da stattdessen "offenbar" hingehört.


----------



## ClareQuilty (6. April 2010)

Und hier hätten wir auch schon die nächste Baustelle, also los geht's:

HP Slate: Preis auf Apple-Ipad-Niveau - HP, Slate, Apple, Ipad, Preis



> Konkurrent aus dem Windows-Lager
> HP Slate: Preis auf Apple-Ipad-Niveau
> Nachdem der Run auf das Ipad von Apple eröffnet ist, gilt der Blick der Konkurrenz. Allen voran HP mit dem Slate, *dass* preislich in gleicher Region spielen soll und dafür *(hier fehlt ein Artikel)* Windows-Oberfläche anstelle *(hier fehlt "von")* Apple-OS bietet. (Andreas Link, 06.04.2010)
> 
> ...


----------



## david430 (6. April 2010)

das meiste sind ja flüchtigkeitsfehler, aber den unterschied zwischen "das" und "dass" solten se schon mal lernen, lese ich immer öfters falsch , das (und nicht mit 2 s ) ist nicht schön.
also, alle, die damit probleme haben:

http://www.das-dass.de/


----------



## Wincenty (7. April 2010)

Zur Hölle mit der Deutschen Rechtschreibung. Ich habe die Nase sowas von gestrichen voll. Ich bin jetzt nun 6 (eigentlich 7) auf der Mittelschule (wenn ich es richitg verstehe wäre es das Gymnasium in Deutschland) und habe 3 Rechtschreibereformen miterlebt. Ich frag mich wie kann man sich über sowas aufregen? "Nobody is Perfect" Solange es Fehler sind, die nicht so gravierend sind, dass man nichts mehr versteht, könnte man mit Leben.
Falls irgendwo Grammatikfehler sind: ****** drauf, habe schon genug zu lernen in Französicher und Englischer Grammatik zusätzlich.
Sollte ich den Falschen Ton erwischt haben: Es tut mir Sorry
Habe noch keinen Kakao getrunken


----------



## ClareQuilty (7. April 2010)

Herr Link, hier AOL sucht Käufer für sein Social Network Bebo - AOL, Bebo, Social Network, Käufer hat sich wieder ein dass/das-Fehler eingeschlichen, ausserdem ist der letzte Satz kein richtiges Deutsch.


----------



## ClareQuilty (7. April 2010)

Und weiter geht's:

AOL: Kaufgebote für ICQ zu niedrig - AOL, ICQ, Kaufgebote, Angebote



> Ausverkauf bei AOL
> AOL: Kaufgebote für ICQ zu niedrig
> Der Verkauf von ICQ läuft: AOL hat offenbar drei Angebote vorliegen, die dem Internetkonzern jedoch zu niedrig sein sollen. 300 Millionen US-Dollar hätte AOL gerne für ICQ - bezahlt hat man 1998 400 Millionen US-Dollar. (Andreas Link, 07.04.2010)
> 
> ...


----------



## Azrael_SEt (7. April 2010)

PCGH_Andreas schrieb:


> Wenn ich offensichtlich schreibe, meine ich das auch so. Offline-Spielen Groß und dass in dem Fall nur mit einem S. Zur Ipad-Nummer kann ich nix sagen. Das war ich nicht. Jetzt geht aber - glaub ich - eh gleich die Welt unter. Von daher ist es egal. Was mir missfällt ist der Ton, den Sie an den Tag legen.


 

Auch nicht viel besser die Seitenhiebe...

Sicherlich ist der Ton unangebracht gewesen, aber wenn sich darüber einer NICHT beschweren sollte, dann "du". 
(Ich hasse Sie, vor allem in meiner Freizeit 

So langsam (nach 2 Monaten) muss ich sagen werd ich langsam auch ungehalten. (Was dazu führt das ich die Seite und ihre Artikel fast gänzlich meide und DAS sollte wohl nicht das Ziel der Redaktion sein...)

Wie macht ihr das mit dem Korrekturlesen? (Es bringt 0 bis garnix, wenn man selber seinen Artikel Korrektur liest.) Wer liest welche Artikel Korrektur?
Was hat sich als Konsequenz ergeben?

Was hat sich in den 2 Monaten getan = richtig 0,garnix 
und das ist schon bemerkenswert.

Tut mir leid wenn ich ungehalten klinge, aber genau das bin ich nun einmal.

Es bringt euch nichts, wenn ihr einfach "falsche" Artikel veröffentlicht, dann lieber nochmal drüber lesen LASSEN und später veröffentlichen.

Und das Argument, dass es schnell gehen muss, könnt ihr vergessen. Wenn ihr Fehler die hier gemeldet werden innerhalb von teilweise 24 Stunden nicht korregiert, dann kann euch auch die Community nicht helfen.

Aber ich gebe der Seite gerne noch eine Chance und schaue in ein paar Monaten mal wieder vorbei und lese die Artikel, aber zur Zeit kostet mich das einfach zuviel Nerven.
(Sollte eine Redakteur antworten, dann bekomm ich ne E-Mail und schau natürlich nochmal nach.)

Also, jetzt liegts an der Redaktion. Was werdet ihr unternehmen? Was habt ihr bisher unternommen (außer guter Vorsätze)?


----------



## ClareQuilty (7. April 2010)

Zu hohe Hitzeentwicklung bei Apples Ipad - Apple, Ipad, Hitze



> [...]Allen anscheinen nach[...]



Ihr wollt uns veräppeln oder?


----------



## ClareQuilty (7. April 2010)

@Azrael_SEt: Du sprichst mir aus der Seele.

Auch ich bin kein regelmäßiger Leser der Seite mehr. Auch das Abo ist gekündigt (teilweise aus anderen Gründen).

Das Niveau bzw. die Qualität der Webseite ist rapide gesunken.

Als Herr Link sich hier im Thread äußerte und auch einer seiner Artikel berichtigt wurde, hatte ich ehrlich gesagt die Hoffnung, er würde sich endlich dazu herablassen seine Artikel, wenn schon nicht im Vorhinein, so doch wenigstens hinterher, mit Hilfe der User zu korriegieren. Wenn ich jetzt allerdings sehe, dass seit gestern wieder mehere fehlerhafte Artikel erschienen sind, die bisher nicht berichtigt wurden, so schwindet meine Hoffnung auf Besserung.


----------



## ClareQuilty (7. April 2010)

Zu hohe Hitzeentwicklung bei Apples Ipad - Apple, Ipad, Hitze



> [...]Allem anscheinen nach[...]




Um dem lustigen Ratespielchen ein Ende zu bereiten, es heißt: Allem Anschein nach...
Sorry, aber das ist peinlich.


----------



## ClareQuilty (7. April 2010)

Und weiter geht's:

Pole Position 2010: Trailer auf Youtube und neuer Release-Termin - Pole Position 2010, Formel-1-Managers,



> Team-Manager
> Pole Position 2010: Trailer auf Youtube und neuer Release-Termin
> Mit Pole Position 2010 bekommt das Ascon-Spiel von 1996 *eine* Nachfolger. Pole Position 2010 soll bereits im April erscheinen und *die die* großen Fußstapfen des Formel-1-Managers von einst treten *("in" fehlt)*. (Andreas Link, 07.04.2010)
> 
> ...


----------



## ClareQuilty (8. April 2010)

Warum werden die Fehler in den hier angesprochenen Artikeln auch nach Tagen noch nicht berichtigt?


----------



## ClareQuilty (12. April 2010)

Fehler immer noch nicht berichtigt. Hier noch ein paar neue:

Lost Planet 2: Neue Screenshots des Sci-Fi-Actionspiels - Lost Planet 2, Screenshots, Capcom



> [...]Eine Version für den PC soll im Herbst *diesen* Jahres erscheinen.[...]


Roleplay Convention 2010: Roccat und PC Games Hardware verlosen Karten - Roleplay Convention 2010, Karten, Gewinnspiel,



> [...]Gewinnen Sie 5x 5 Eintrittskarten für ein Erlebnis, *dass* Sie nicht so schnell vergessen werden.[...]
> [...]*Senden Sie und dann bitte umgehend Ihre Adresse, damit Ihnen Karten zugeschickt werden können.*[...]


----------



## Azrael_SEt (12. April 2010)

Ich versteh es auch nicht mehr.

Das Vertrauen in die PCGH-Redaktion ist mehr als zertrümmert.

Und da man die gebotene Hilfe der Community offenbar nicht annehmen will, werd ich auch keine Fehler mehr melden. Macht nur Arbeit und führt zu nix.

Direkt anschreiben kann man die PCGH Leute auch nicht, da sie keine Nachrichten von Usern haben wollen (die wissen schon warum). Und per Kontakt reagiert auch keiner. Spitze.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (12. April 2010)

Natürlich kann man uns anschreiben ... Stephan, mich usw.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (12. April 2010)

ClareQuilty schrieb:


> Warum werden die Fehler in den hier angesprochenen Artikeln auch nach Tagen noch nicht berichtigt?



Um die Online-Kollegen mal in Schutz zu nehmen: Weil die täglich anstehende Arbeit dann nicht bewältigt werden kann. Die gemeldeten Fehler entstehen nicht aus Langeweile, sondern durch Stress. Kommt euch das echt nicht in den Sinn?

Mag jemand von euch ein Praktikum machen? Ihr könnt dann gern für ein kleines Entgelt bessere (aber gleich viele ) News verfassen oder die Online-Lektoren spielen. Das ist übrigens ernst gemeint. Infos:

PC Games Hardware: Praktikant/-in gesucht
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/ankuendigungen/5080-praktikum-bei-pcgh.html

MfG,
Raff


----------



## rebel4life (12. April 2010)

Ich dachte den Praktikanten schickt man immer zum Kaffee holen? Wir lassen die Schnupperlehrlinge immer Bauteile sortieren bzw. dann am Abend kehren. 

Bei euch ist die "Drecksarbeit" halt anderst gewichtet.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (12. April 2010)

Bei uns muss (leider  ) kein Praktikant Kaffee anbauen/ernten/kochen. Typische Aufgaben sind News verfassen – ideal für die Besucher dieses Threads – und praktische Aufgaben, wie Benchen, Fotos machen, Post verschicken, et cetera.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## rebel4life (12. April 2010)

Dann macht doch einfach mal ein Communitygewinnspiel, wer die beste News verfasst, dann hat sich das mit dem Praktikanten erledigt.


----------



## mixxed_up (12. April 2010)

Und gerade weil diese Fehler aufgrund von Stress entstehen, sehe ich auch keinen Grund auf jeden kleinen Fehler zu pochen, das finde ich echt assig. Die News auf anderen Seiten sind auch nicht immer vollkommen fehlerfrei, ebenso die Mails von Hardwareversand oder Alternate. Lasst endlich die PCGH Redakteure in Ruhe!


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. April 2010)

Natürlich hast du recht und Raff auch und auch ich nehme Andreas Link in Schutz.
Er hat, wie die anderen Redakteure auch, eine Menge zu tun und da kann man auch mal daneben tippen. Das ist völlig verständlich.
Aber so weit ich weiß, werden Artikel in einer Readktion doch noch mal durchgesehen/geprüft, oder sehe ich das falsch?
Dabei könnte dann der eine oder andere Fehler entdeckt werden.
Trotz allem lese ich lieber einen Artikel, der einen kleinen Fehler hat, als keine Artikel zu lesen, weil der nicht fertig geworden ist.
Bei Online Artikel hat man eben den Vorteil, im Vergleich zur Print Ausgabe, dass man den/die Fehler korrigieren kann (könnte man den Ausdruck "Fixen" bitte entsorgen, wir sind in Deutschland und nicht im angelsächsischen Raum).


----------



## Genghis99 (13. April 2010)

Ein *Lektor* bei PCGH ? Ich dachte, Lektoren gehörten zu den bedrohten Arten und sind am Aussterben. Wir werden wohl mit der Rechtschreibkorrektur von Office Programmen leben müssen.

PS: Im Deutschen bedeutet der Ausdruck "fixen" Betäubungsmittel per Injektion zu konsumieren.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. April 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber so weit ich weiß, werden Artikel in einer Readktion doch noch mal durchgesehen/geprüft, oder sehe ich das falsch?



PCGH-Online-News werden definitiv nicht alle vor Veröffentlichung von einer zweiten Person gegengelesen. (Ich wage sogar zu behaupten, dass das bei so gut wie keiner geschieht. Manchmal hab ich den Eindruck, dass viele nicht mal nach Veröffentlichung vom Rest gelesen werden...)

Und ja, Lektoren gehören zu einer aussterbenden Spezies.
PCGH hat afaik keinen einzigen und ich glaube mich zu erinnern, dass PCG schon vor Jahren keinen mehr hatte. Wäre nicht überrascht, wenn sich das auf den Rest von C'tec übertragen lässt.


----------



## rebel4life (13. April 2010)

Genghis99 schrieb:


> PS: Im Deutschen bedeutet der Ausdruck "fixen" Betäubungsmittel per Injektion zu konsumieren.




So, woher willst du denn wissen, dass er das nicht gemeint hat? 

Wenn man den Stress so betrachtet...


----------



## PCGH_Marc (13. April 2010)

*@ ruyven_macaran*

Online oder Print Lektor?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. April 2010)

Sowohl als auch. Online gibts definitiv keinen und print wird zwar ggf. von anderen gegengelesen und der Layouter merkt vielleicht auch mal was (diverse "rechte Seite" "linke Seite"... Fehler zeigen aber, dass er noch anderes zu tun hat, als Texte zu lesen), aber von einem reinen Lektor wüsste ich nichts.


----------



## Genghis99 (14. April 2010)

@ruyven : "wage" statt "waage" ... 

Online Lektor ? Jepp - gute Idee ...


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (14. April 2010)

Interessant, was hier so über unsere internen Betriebsabläufe zu lesen ist – und vor allem, was davon stimmt und was nicht…


----------



## PCGH_Marc (14. April 2010)

*@ ruyven_macaran*

Wie Carsten schon andeutet ... keine Lektoren (Plural!) für Print und Online? Ich bitte dich.


----------



## Oliver (15. April 2010)

ClareQuilty: Der Edit-Button darf gerne genutzt werden. Es steht übrigens in den Forenregeln  Niemand ist perfekt, auch du nicht:


ClareQuilty schrieb:


> @Azrael_SEt: Du sprichst mir aus der Seele.
> 
> *Auch* ich *bin* kein regelmäßiger Leser der Seite mehr. *Auch* das Abo* ist *gekündigt (teilweise aus anderen Gründen). *Wortwiederholungen*
> 
> ...


 

Ruyven: lol, Eigentor mit Nachtreten.

Konstruktive Kritik ist eine Sache, destruktive eine andere. Wie Raff bereits sagte: Absolviert ein Praktikum und macht es besser. Meckern kann jeder


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. April 2010)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Interessant, was hier so über unsere internen Betriebsabläufe zu lesen ist – und vor allem, was davon stimmt und was nicht…


 
Kannst du denn mehr sagen? Wie ist der Ablauf genau? 
Also von der Auswahl des Themas bis zum fertigen Artikel in den Online News.


----------



## tils (15. April 2010)

Oliver schrieb:


> ClareQuilty: Der Edit-Button darf gerne genutzt werden. Es steht übrigens in den Forenregeln  Niemand ist perfekt, auch du nicht:
> 
> 
> Ruyven: lol, Eigentor mit Nachtreten.
> ...


also für diese Art der Gegenwehr gab es ja nun schon wirklich zu viele (unbeantwortete) Argumente. Und die Wiederholung macht es auch nicht richtiger. 
Ich arbeite bei einem Stromversorger. Wenn ein Kunde zum Beispiel die Preise, den Service oder den Strommix kritisiert, könnte ich nach Eurer Logik sagen "Ha! Sie fahren ein umweltbelastendes Auto und bieten mir gerade auch keinen Service. Und außerdem: machen Sie hier mal ein Praktikum und dann gestalten Sie doch mal faire Preise!!!

Des Weiteren finde ich die Kritik des Beitrages von ClareQuilty viel kleinlicher als seine Kritik. Also wenn bei Euch nur Wortwiederholungen auftauchen würden, wären wohl keine Beschwerden da.


----------



## Oliver (15. April 2010)

Ich bin gar nicht mehr redaktionell für PCGH tätig, sondern verwalte nur noch das Forum. Meine Aussage spiegelt meine persönliche Meinung wieder.

Was ich damit zum Ausdruck bringen wollte: Niemand ist perfekt und wer den Blick hinter die Kulissen kennt, weiß zu schätzen, was das Team alles auf die Beine stellt. Sich daher so kleinlich über größtenteils Flüchtigkeitsfehler aufruregen und den dafür zuständigen Kollegen so hart anzugehen, ist daher in meinen Augen fehl am Platze.


----------



## amdfreak (15. April 2010)

Also ich finde das echt schade, dass sich die Leute hier im Forum wegen ein paar Rechtschreibfehler streiten (und ja, bei Rechtschreibfehler ist kein n, da nach "wegen" ja der Genitiv kommt).
Anstatt hier eine konstruktive Kritik zu üben, werden die Redakteure mit Vorwürfen überhäuft.
Die News werden vielleicht zu schnell verfasst, aber der Inhalt ist doch verständlich, wenn ich mich nicht irre ?


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (16. April 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Kannst du denn mehr sagen? Wie ist der Ablauf genau?
> Also von der Auswahl des Themas bis zum fertigen Artikel in den Online News.


Können ja, ob ich darf, weiß ich nicht. Da musst du am besten mal Thilo fragen.


----------



## Jan565 (16. April 2010)

Fehler sind Menschlich, warum regt man sich über Rechtschreibfehler auf. So oft wie sich das ändert kein wunder das man da Fehler macht. Und außerdem geht es nicht um die Rechtschreibung in den Texten sondern über den Inhalt. Und wenn der klar und deutlich verständlich ist, finde ich, ist doch alles in Ordnung.


----------



## ClareQuilty (16. April 2010)

@Oliver: Tja, da hast du wohl tatsächlich ein paar Fehler in meinem Beitrag gefunden. Nur gut, dass ich kein Journalist/Redakteur von Beruf bin und dass meine Kommentare nicht als News auf einer großen deutschen Hardwareseite erscheinen. 
Übrigens, die "Wortwiederholungen" bezeichnet man auch als Parallelismus (rhetorisches Stilmittel). 

Also irgendwie finde ich es erschreckend, wie hier selbst Redakteure Artikel wie HP Slate: Preis auf Apple-Ipad-Niveau - HP, Slate, Apple, Ipad, Preis unter "Flüchtigkeitsfehler" einordnen. Man kann doch nicht bestreiten, dass die Beherrschung der deutschen Sprache das allerwichtigste Handwerkszeug eines Redakteurs sein muss, gerade in Zeiten, in denen sich Verlage keine Lektoren mehr leisten wollen. Und wenn ihr als PCGH einen gewissen Qualitätsanspruch wahren wollt, dann könnt ihr solch fehlerhafte Artikel nicht stehen lassen.


----------



## mixxed_up (16. April 2010)

Sag mal, blickst du es immer noch nicht?
Diese Fehler entstehen durch STRESS. Es ist mir vollkommen egal ob da irgendwelche Rechtschreibfehler drin sind, die Redakteure sind schließlich keine Deutsch Lehrer von Beruf. Geht es dir bei diesen Artikeln nur darum dass sie fehlerfrei sind, und der Rest ist dir egal?

Versuch du dich mal als PCGH Redakteur, du würdest genau so viele Fehler machen.
Wie gesagt, Andreas Link nehme ich völlig in Schutz, genau wie den Rest und wie die meisten der restlichen Community auch.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. April 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Sag mal, blickst du es immer noch nicht?
> Diese Fehler entstehen durch STRESS. Es ist mir vollkommen egal ob da irgendwelche Rechtschreibfehler drin sind, die Redakteure sind schließlich keine Deutsch Lehrer von Beruf. Geht es dir bei diesen Artikeln nur darum dass sie fehlerfrei sind, und der Rest ist dir egal?


 
Trotzdem muss das Ziel einer Redaktion sein einen fehlerfreien Artikel abzuliefern und das ist leider nicht immer passiert, wie man ja nachlesen kann.
Daher kann ich die Kritik durchaus nachvollziehen.
Wenn ich den Spiegel kaufen, erwarte ich darin auch einen fehlerfreien Artikel.
Dass das nicht immer möglich ist aus Gründen, welche auch immer das sein mögen, ist natürlich nachvollziehbar, ist aber sicher nicht dem mit dem Anspruch zu vereinbaren, den PCGH an sich selbst hat.

Mich selbst stören die kleinen Fehler jetzt nicht so, Hauptsache der Artikel ist inhaltlich korrekt.



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Versuch du dich mal als PCGH Redakteur, du würdest genau so viele Fehler machen.
> Wie gesagt, Andreas Link nehme ich völlig in Schutz, genau wie den Rest und wie die meisten der restlichen Community auch.


 
Andreas Link ärgert sich selbst sicher am meisten, wenn er einen Fehler in seinen Artikel entdeckt und ihn nicht mehr korrigieren kann.
Aber trotzdem ist es wichtig ihn auf Fehler aufmerksam zu machen, die er möglicherweise nicht bemerkt/entdeckt hat.
Entscheident ist halt, dass man das in einem normalen Rahmen macht.
Niemand sollte an den Pranger gestellt werden, denn keiner ist perfekt.

Ich kann ClareQuilty also verstehen, muss ihn aber wegen seines "barschen" Tons kritisieren.


----------



## ClareQuilty (19. April 2010)

Hier mal ein paar neue Sachen:

Da ist wohl einiges beim Copy/Paste schiefgelaufen:

Avira Antivir Personal 10 - Free Antivirus als Download - Antivir, Download, Avira, Viren-Scanner, Anti-Virus



> Aktuelle Version des Viren-Scanners zum Download
> Avira Antivir Personal 10 - Free Antivirus als Download
> Die aktuelle Version von Avira Antivir steht zum Download bereit. Sowohl die kostenpflichtige als auch die für Privatanwender kostenlose Version versprechen in der aktuellen Version Schutz vor Computer-Viren, Ad-Ware, Spy- und Malware. (Andreas Link, 19.04.2010)
> 
> ...



Microsoft Office 2010: Entwicklung abgeschlossen, RTM bestätigt - Office 2010, RTM, Microsoft



> MS Office
> Microsoft Office 2010: Entwicklung abgeschlossen, RTM bestätigt
> Microsoft Office 2010 ist fertiggestellt. Die Redmonder bestätigen die RTM-Version. Im Juni soll das Produkt zu Preisen zwischen 100 und 700 Euro in den Handel kommen. (Andreas Link, 19.04.2010)
> 
> ...


----------



## Rotax (22. April 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Sag mal, blickst du es immer noch nicht?
> Diese Fehler entstehen durch STRESS. Es ist mir vollkommen egal ob da irgendwelche Rechtschreibfehler drin sind, die Redakteure sind schließlich keine Deutsch Lehrer von Beruf. Geht es dir bei diesen Artikeln nur darum dass sie fehlerfrei sind, und der Rest ist dir egal?




Nicht böse gemeint, aber du liegst da mit deiner Einschätzung falsch.

Es ist ganz einfach, wenn ich es nicht schaffe einen Artikel ohne viele Rechtschreibfehler bzw. in gutem Stil zu schreiben werde ich nicht Redakteur sondern halt was anderes. 

Und das "schlimme" ist halt dass es seit Jahren so ist und sich nichts bessert, da man sich offensichtlich nichtmal die Zeit nimmt und die Artikel korrektur liest.

Geh mal auf heise.de oder computerbase.de und schau mal wieviele Rechtschreibfehler du da findest, die kriegens doch auch hin.

Natürlich werden jetzt einige vom Team wieder posten "Ja, wir achten in Zukunft vermehrt drauf", war ja schonmal so, aber nach einem Monat ist das ganze dann wieder vergessen.

Ich finde es auch nicht schlimm wenn man das sachlich kritisiert.


----------



## mixxed_up (22. April 2010)

Computerbase und Heise arbeiten meines Wissens nicht an einem eigenen Magazin.


----------



## rebel4life (22. April 2010)

Interessant wäre es erst, wenn im Heft Fehler sind, du die Artikel im abtippst und dich dann beschwerst, wieso die Fehler nicht verbessert werden.


----------



## Captain Future (25. April 2010)

Rotax schrieb:


> Geh mal auf heise.de oder computerbase.de und schau mal wieviele Rechtschreibfehler du da findest, die kriegens doch auch hin.


Da brauch ich nicht "auf .de zu gehen", sondern es genügt, das Heft zu lesen. Auch in der c't sind Rechtschreibfehler enthalten - sogar im Duden sind manchmal Fehler, von der Wikipedia ganz zu schweigen.

Sowas passiert mMn einfach und lässt sich kaum einhundertprozentig ausschalten.


----------



## Rotax (26. April 2010)

Das bestreitet auch garniemand, aber die Häufigkeit wie sie hier in manchen Online-Artikeln vorkommt, ist ca. um den Faktor 10 höher als bei den genannten Webseiten.


----------



## nfsgame (26. April 2010)

Meine Güte, Leute man kanns auch übertreiben. Ich möchte EUCH mal sehen wenn ihr unter dem Druck steht eine Zeitschrift Terminkonform abliefern zu müssen. Die Onlinenews sind halt ein "Nebenprodukt". 
Und wenn es euch bei CB oder heise besser gefällt: Dann geht dahin und bleibt da!


----------



## Rotax (26. April 2010)

@ nfsgame: Ich verstehe trotzdem nicht was daran so schwer ist einen Artikel einfach Korrektur zu lesen, das dauert keine 30 Sekunden wenn man schnell liest.

Dann würde man einfache dass Fehler wie "Der Finder verkaufte das Gerät an den Betreiber von Gizmodo, nachdem er versucht hatte, dass Iphone 4G dem Unternehmen Apple zukommen zu lassen. " schnell entdecken. Der Artikel steht gerade auf der Main... ein 5 Zeiler.

"Zeitdruck" ist aber keine Entschuldigung, dafür macht man das ja beruflich, mit anderen Worten man sollte gute Arbeit abliefern da man dafür bezahlt wird. Ein Arzt kann auch nicht sagen "Sorry stand bissl unter Druck, Patient leider tot".



Oder das steht auch gerade auf der Main (nicht gezielt gesucht, willkürlich angeklickt):

"Raubkopien sind bei 25 Prozent aller befragten Deutschen immer noch  akzeptiert, so eine Umfrage des Bitkom. Immerhin findet die Mehrheit,  dass dies kein Kavaliersdelikt ist und fordert die strafrechtliche  Verfolgung.  					 					(Andreas Link, 26.04.2010) 					 				




 						Studie: 25 Prozent aller Befragten finden Raubkopien okay   [Quelle: siehe Bildergalerie]​ 

Der Bundesverbands Informationswirtschaft, Telekommunikation  und neue Medien (Bitkom) hat mittels einer Umfrage unter 1.000  Teilnehmern ermittelt, dass 25 Prozent aller Deutschen Raubkopien von  Musik, Filmen oder Spielen in Ordnung finden. Damit beweist sich, dass  trotz hoher Aufwendungen bei der Bekämpfung die Akzeptanz immer noch  sehr hoch ist. Immerhin lehnen sagen 66 Prozent der Befragten, dass das  Raubkopieren kein Kavaliersdelikt ist und 63 Prozent befürworten eine  strafrechtliche Verfolgung. "Die Mehrheit der Deutschen hat ein  ausgeprägtes Bewusstsein für geistiges Eigentum", so  Bitkom-Präsidiumsmitglied Volker Smid. "Dass sich jeder Vierte für  Raubkopien ausspricht, zeigt aber, dass es keinen wirklichen  gesellschaftlichen Konsens zum Schutz von Urheberrechten gibt." 

Positiv  bewertet man den immer noch boomenden legalen Download-Markt, der der  Piraterie teilweise das Wasser abgraben konnte. Preislich attraktive  Gestaltung und sichere Bezahlmöglichkeiten seien der Schlüssen zum  Erfolg. Insgesamt wurden 2009 250 Millionen Euro in Download-Inhalte  investiert. "


Neben den standardmäßigen Satz und Rechtschreibfehlern fällt halt der sehr mäßige Stil auf. 

" Immerhin findet die Mehrheit,  dass dies kein Kavaliersdelikt ist"

Wenn ich mich nicht irre verwendet man für sowas doch Konjunktiv?

Und "die Mehrheit findet" wurde mir in der Schule auch immer angestrichen, eher "die Mehrheit der Befagten ist der Meinung..."


----------



## Blutstoff (26. April 2010)

Auffällig ist auch, dass die gravierenden Fehler immer wieder dem gleichen Autor zuzuschreiben sind.
Ich erwarte von einem Journalisten einen gewissen Anspruch. Aber in Zeiten von "halbnackten Messebabes" hier und "leicht bekleideten Damen in Games" da (bezogen auf die Newssparte auf der Hauptseite), sind meine Erwartungen wohl zu hochgesteckt.

Man *muss* sich mit der Situation abfinden, denn heutzutage ist dem Großteil der Leserschaft (und Journalisten) scheinbar nicht bewusst, wie wichtig eine gute Ausdrucksweise ist und dass es noch jemanden gibt, der darauf wert legt.


----------



## > Devil-X < (26. April 2010)

Da muss Ich mal einschreiten. Klar ist es schwer, dem Termindruck Herr zu werden und  hauptberuflich das Heft zu gestalten, bei Letzterem stieg das Niveau in den letzten 2 Ausgaben stark. Ein Positivtrend. 

Aber bei den Onlinartikeln gibt es erstens wahnsinnig viele Rechtschreibfehler, desweiteren sind die News vollgestopft mit irgendwelchem Mist, welche schlicht Fehl am Platze sind oder einfach nicht wirkliche Aussagen enthalten.

Zum Beispiel immer diese Wochenrückblicke: "Die Tests der Woche" , oder "Die 10 meistangesehenen Artikel der Woche..." Das Alles machen die News sehr zäh und uninteressant. Vor ein, zwei Jahren hab Ich jeden Tag die News gelesen, mittlerweile ist mir das einfach zu langweilig aufgrund der mangelnden Fachkompetenz in Sachen Rechtschreibung und Schreibstil.

Odr auch Artikel wie am Sonntag: ,,Geliebter Feind... Gegner in Spielen" wieso braucht man solche Artikel, welche sich irgendwelche Redakteure einfalen lassen? Lieber weniger Artikel aber dafür mehr Qualität, so wie beim Heft.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. April 2010)

Rotax schrieb:


> @ nfsgame: Ich verstehe trotzdem nicht was daran so schwer ist einen Artikel einfach Korrektur zu lesen, das dauert keine 30 Sekunden wenn man schnell liest.



Wenn man schnell liest findet man aber keine Fehler. Erst recht nicht eigene.


----------



## Blutstoff (26. April 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn man schnell liest findet man aber keine Fehler. Erst recht nicht eigene.


 
Ja, das mag bei dir der Fall sein.


----------



## ClareQuilty (26. April 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Meine Güte, Leute man kanns auch übertreiben. Ich möchte EUCH mal sehen wenn ihr unter dem Druck steht eine Zeitschrift Terminkonform abliefern zu müssen. Die Onlinenews sind halt ein "Nebenprodukt".
> Und wenn es euch bei CB oder heise besser gefällt: Dann geht dahin und bleibt da!


Ähm... Soweit ich weiß, schreibt Herr Link nicht für die Print, ebensowenig wie die anderen Online-Redakteure. Sehr wohl werden aber manchmal Artikel der Print-Redakteure auch hier online veröffentlicht.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (26. April 2010)

Ich schreibe online wie Print, selbiges gilt für Raff, Carsten, Stephan, teils auch beide Daniels, Kristoffer, Thilo, Chris und Marco. Also eigentlich alle bis auf Stöwer.


----------



## ClareQuilty (26. April 2010)

@PCGH_Marc: Aber es trifft doch zu, dass die Onlineartikel der Printredakteure größtenteils schon in der Print erschienen waren? Anders ausgedrückt: Ihr arbeitet nicht ausschließlich für Online/Print. Einmal Geschriebenes wird, falls möglich, sowohl online als auch in der Print genutzt. Oder ist das nicht der Fall?
Im Übrigen sehe ich meine Aussage in Bezug auf die Online-Redakteure, vor allem Link, bestätigt.


----------



## Blutstoff (26. April 2010)

ClareQuilty schrieb:


> @PCGH_Marc: Aber es trifft doch zu, dass die Onlineartikel der Printredakteure größtenteils schon in der Print erschienen waren?


 
Wenn du mit Onlineartikel die täglichen News meinst, kann ich mir das kaum vorstellen.


----------



## ClareQuilty (26. April 2010)

@Blutstoff: Nein, das meinte ich nicht. Ich wollte eigentlich nur die Aussage von nfsgame


> Ich möchte EUCH mal sehen wenn ihr unter dem Druck steht eine Zeitschrift Terminkonform abliefern zu müssen. Die Onlinenews sind halt ein "Nebenprodukt".


widerlegen. Die Leute, die den Großteil der Online-News machen, arbeiten eben nicht am Heft mit. Es stimmt zwar, dass auch Print-Redakteure hier News veröffentlichen, diese sind aber meistens nicht speziell als solche entstanden, sondern eher als Nebenprodukt der sowieso anfälligen Arbeit für die Print.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (27. April 2010)

Diese Darstellung ist nicht korrekt.


----------



## ClareQuilty (27. April 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Diese Darstellung ist nicht korrekt.


Könntest du das etwas näher erläutern?


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (27. April 2010)

Nachrichtenmeldungen der hauptsächlich für Print zuständigen Redakteure entstehen nicht als _Nebenprodukt_ der Print-Produktion. Allenfalls die Kurzmeldungen für kommende Heft-Artikel könnten unter diese Beschreibung fallen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (27. April 2010)

Und Online-Artikel wie Interviews oder Benchmarks zu Spielen entstehen nicht als Nebenprodukt der Print-Produktion, sondern sind wie der Name schon sagt Online-Artikel. Die Schnittmenge aus Print und Online ist gar nicht mal so groß, wie hier propagiert wird.


----------



## > Devil-X < (27. April 2010)

Wobei die News in der Print bei Weitem besser sind als die der Website. (Meine Meinung hab ich schon ausführlich auf Seite 13 Kund getan)


----------



## tils (27. April 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Die Schnittmenge aus Print und Online ist gar nicht mal so groß, wie hier propagiert wird.


das stimmt


----------



## Veriquitas (28. April 2010)

Wenn es  schon darum geht sollte man alles korekt schreiben. Also wenn man etwas gelesen hat die Zeile angeben usw.. Alles Blödsinn Rechtschreibbesserwisser braucht die Welt nicht. Man könnte echt denken manche Leute haben keine andere Beschäftigung. Das ganze Forum ist voll von Fehler auch die Website und ? Es kann jeder lesen und weiss was gemeint ist...


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (28. April 2010)

Blutstoff schrieb:


> Ja, das mag bei dir der Fall sein.


Bei mir ist es auch so.


----------



## Blutstoff (28. April 2010)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es auch so.


 
Das glaub ich gern.


----------



## Necrobutcher (3. Mai 2010)

Boah ich hab mir grad fast auf die Tastatur gebrochen vor lauter Rechtschreibfehlern oO


----------



## Klutten (3. Mai 2010)

@ Necrobutcher

Bevor du hier einen so unqualifizierten Beitrag ablässt, solltest du zumindest eine Begründung liefern können. So geht das mal gar nicht - andere ohne Grund zu beschuldigen.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (5. Mai 2010)

mal ehrlich mich stören die rechtschreibfehler kaum.
und korrekturen sind auch kein problem.mich juckt es nicht.


----------



## nyso (11. Mai 2010)

_Japanische Forscher entwickeln eine Technologie um Festplattenkapazitäten von bis zu 10 Terabit pro Quadratzoll zu erreichen.

Seit längerem wird an neuen Technologien geforscht, welche die maximale Kapazität von Festplatten steigern. 
Die Bit Patterned Media (BPM) oder auch Patterned Media, die eine feste Aufteilung der Datenpunkte ermöglicht._ *???* Wo ist in dem Satz der Sinn, grammatikalischer Humbug.
_Dieser Technologie mangelte es bisher an eine*n* passenden Schreib- und Lesekopf. _
Es mangelte an eine*m* passenden ...

Und der Rest ist nicht wirklich schön geschrieben, die Sätze sind teilweise zu kurz, hätten besser mit Kommatas getrennt werden sollen.

Ich will niemanden persönlich kritisieren, so wie es andere User getan haben, ich möchte anhand dieses Beispiels lediglich darum bitten, etwas mehr auf eure Schreibe, die euch ja in den Lesertests so wichtig ist, zu achten. 
Fehler passieren, klar, aber bitte nicht in so gut wie jedem Artikel.
Zumal das eher einer der guten Artikel war.


----------



## ClareQuilty (11. Mai 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> ...Kommatas...


 Sorry, aber das musste einfach sein. Heutzutage hört man sowieso schon zu oft von Praktikas, Visas, Kommatas, Lexikas usw.


----------



## nyso (11. Mai 2010)

Ok, Kommata, sorry


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (11. Mai 2010)

ClareQuilty schrieb:


> Ich entschuldige mich für den Ton, ich war einfach frustriert, weil ich schon in unzähligen Kommentaren auf Fehler hinwies, die nie berichtigt wurden.
> 
> Das leuchtet mir nicht ein, denn später im Artikel heißt es:  Das klingt eher nicht nach "offensichtlich".
> Im Übrigen halte ich auch das Komma in der Unter-Überschrift für überflüssig.



Der Ton macht halt immer die Musik. 

Und der Meldebutton kommt bald, versprochen. Wir müssen nur aktuell wichtige technische Änderungen ohne Interrupt durchziehen. Aber im Mai dürfte er noch fertig werden.

Was Kommasetzung angeht: Da ist bestimmt niemand perfekt, ich sage nur 





> Sehr bedenklich finde ich auch wie sehnsuchtsvoll Herr Link weitere  Cracks herbeisehnt.


 und weiterhin nichts für ungut. 

Fehler bitte weiterhin hier posten.



ClareQuilty schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das musste einfach sein. Heutzutage hört man sowieso schon  zu oft von Praktikas, Visas, Kommatas, Lexikas usw.



Mir gefällt Globuli*s* noch viel besser


----------



## PCGH_Andreas (12. Mai 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Und der Rest ist nicht wirklich schön geschrieben, die Sätze sind teilweise zu kurz, hätten besser mit Kommatas getrennt werden sollen.
> 
> Ich will niemanden persönlich kritisieren, so wie es andere User getan haben, ich möchte anhand dieses Beispiels lediglich darum bitten, etwas mehr auf eure Schreibe, die euch ja in den Lesertests so wichtig ist, zu achten.
> Fehler passieren, klar, aber bitte nicht in so gut wie jedem Artikel.
> Zumal das eher einer der guten Artikel war.



Ich hab mir das mal angeschaut. Bei einem/einen tippe ich schlichtweg auf zu wenig Zielwasser für die Finger. In dem Fall halt sehr dumm, weil das A keine Prüfung anstreicht und B leider schnell überlesen ist. Der andere Satz ist nicht die ganz hohe Kunst. Ich hab ihn jetzt mit einem Doppelpunkt umgebaut, sodass es mehr Sinn ergibt.

Über Satzlängen kann man sich Streiten. Einige Kollegen neigen zu ewig langen Sätzen, die auch keinen Spaß machen. Bis man am Ende ist, ist man nämlich fast erstickt. Da muss man den gesunden Mittelweg finden. Stilistisch ist eine "News" aber auch kein "Artikel" sondern eine "News" und damit auch kein ausgefeiltes Werk hoher Lyrik. Da muss ich den Kollegen in Schutz nehmen. Dennoch Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## nyso (12. Mai 2010)

PCGH_Andreas schrieb:


> Bei einem/einen tippe ich schlichtweg auf zu wenig Zielwasser für die Finger.



Wäre es das erste Mal hätte ich ja nichts gesagt, aber es ist in sehr vielen News von euch^^ 
Vielleicht legt ihr in Bayern auch nicht so viel Wert auf die Fälle, getreu dem Motto, der Dativ ist dem Genitiv sein Tod

Dennoch super, dass gut gemeinte Kritik bei euch ankommt


----------



## PCGH_Andreas (12. Mai 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Wäre es das erste Mal hätte ich ja nichts gesagt, aber es ist in sehr vielen News von euch^^
> Vielleicht legt ihr in Bayern auch nicht so viel Wert auf die Fälle, getreu dem Motto, der Dativ ist dem Genitiv sein Tod
> 
> Dennoch super, dass gut gemeinte Kritik bei euch ankommt



Ich lad dich zu einem 4-6 Monate langem Praktikum bei uns in der Redaktion ein und dann schauen wir mal. Interesse? 

Btw: Also wir Hessen schon, aber hier in Bayern weiß man's nicht genau. Ich versteh die so schwer.


----------



## nyso (12. Mai 2010)

Würde ich in der Nähe von Fürth wohnen hätte ich mich schon längst für ein Praktikum beworben, keine Sorge
Nur wenn man in Sachsen-Anhalt mit Frau und Kindern lebt kann man nicht einfach mal so ein halbes Jahr in Bayern ein Praktikum machen^^ Sollte ich allerdings tatsächlich ab Oktober Informatik studieren würde ich da gerne drauf zurück kommen
Wenn ich mich doch bloß entscheiden könnte, es gibt viel zu viele Sachen die mich interessieren Informatik, Politikwissenschaften, Biosystemtechnik, Deutsch Lehramt, wenigstens nicht auch noch Jura

Naja, jetzt wo ich den Thread hier gezeigt bekommen habe kann ich ja öfter mal helfen^^


----------



## Skysnake (12. Mai 2010)

PCGH_Andreas schrieb:


> Über Satzlängen kann man sich Streiten. Einige Kollegen neigen zu ewig langen Sätzen, die auch keinen Spaß machen. Bis man am Ende ist, ist man nämlich fast erstickt. Da muss man den gesunden Mittelweg finden.



Ach was, ich finde nen Satz muss mindesten 2 Nebensätze beinhalten, was, wie ich erachte, nahezu unmöglich ist nicht zu machen, da sonst doch überhaupt nicht genug Information bezüglich des angesprochenen Inhalts enthalten, bzw. nicht hinreichend genug auf die entsprechenden Randbedingungen bezug genommen werden kann. 

Ich LIEBE Hypotaxe


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Mai 2010)

PCGH_Andreas schrieb:


> Über Satzlängen kann man sich Streiten. Einige Kollegen neigen zu ewig langen Sätzen, die auch keinen Spaß machen. Bis man am Ende ist, ist man nämlich fast erstickt. Da muss man den gesunden Mittelweg finden. Stilistisch ist eine "News" aber auch kein "Artikel" sondern eine "News" und damit auch kein ausgefeiltes Werk hoher Lyrik. Da muss ich den Kollegen in Schutz nehmen. Dennoch Danke für den Hinweis.


 
Mir ist es eigentlich egal wie lang der Satz wird. Entscheident ist, dass man einen guten Inhalt darin unterbringt und wenn man man ein paar Nebensätze braucht, um diesen Inhalt darstellen zu können, dann stören mich mehrere Kommas auch nicht.


----------



## ClareQuilty (16. Mai 2010)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> ...Fehler bitte weiterhin hier posten...


Wozu?
Die Fehler, die ich vor mehr als einem Monat hier gepostet habe, sind bis heute nicht berichtigt...


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (17. Mai 2010)

Bitte fair bleiben, das stimmt nicht. Sie wurden mittlerweile berichtigt.


----------



## ClareQuilty (17. Mai 2010)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Bitte fair bleiben, das stimmt nicht. Sie wurden mittlerweile berichtigt.



Es wurden wohl Versuche unternommen, Fehler zu beseitigen, es sind aber eben nicht alle Fehler weg. Beispiele: HP Slate: Preis auf Apple-Ipad-Niveau - apple, ipad, hp slate , AOL: Kaufgebote für ICQ zu niedrig - aol, icq ... Hatte ich auf Seite 9 dieses Threads moniert.

Noch ein Beipsiel: Pole Position 2010: Trailer auf Youtube und neuer Release-Termin - Pole Position 2010, Formel-1-Managers,


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (17. Mai 2010)

Die Fehler wurde wie bereits gesagt beseitigt.


----------



## ClareQuilty (17. Mai 2010)

Ich wusste doch, dass ich die Fehler hätte einzeln markieren sollen...

Also:
HP Slate: Preis auf Apple-Ipad-Niveau - apple, ipad, hp slate


> ...Für 549 US-Dollar bekommt man beim Slate *einen* mit Windows 7 und Aero-Oberfläche ausgestattetes Gerät...



AOL: Kaufgebote für ICQ zu niedrig - aol, icq


> [...]*Ein* Ausreißer bilden die Gerüchte um Digital Sky Technologies, deren Gebot anderen Quellen zufolge bei 240 Millionen US-Dollar liegen soll.
> 
> Die *beiden (Sind es nun zwei oder drei Bieter???)* bietenden Unternehmen kommen aus der gleichen Branche. Die Asiaten haben mit QQ einen höchst beliebten Messenger in China und die Russen betreiben den Dienst mail.ru samt zugehörigem Messenger-Client sowie Rambler. Besonders für die Russen dürfte ICQ interessant sein, denn fast die Hälfte der ICQ-Nutzer korrespondiert in der russischen Sprache.



Pole Position 2010: Trailer auf Youtube und neuer Release-Termin - Pole Position 2010, Formel-1-Managers,


> [...]Die Rechte *kaufte* Kalypso, die nun die Wiederauferstehung der Manager-Simulation *ankündigten (Ist "Kalypso" nun Singular oder Plural???)*...
> ...Entwickelt wird das Spiel von Destrax Entertainment, die *sich* bisher für den RTL Racing Team Manager verantwortlich zeichneten...


 Dazu siehe folgender Link: (sich) verantwortlich zeichnen? | aus Forum Deutsche Sprache | wer-weiss-was

Alle aufgeführten Fehler habe ich bereits auf Seite 9 bzw. 10 dieses Threads beanstandet. Wenn man also korrigiert, dann bitte richtig und vollständig.

Und noch was Thilo: Die beanstandeten News waren vor meinem gestrigen Beitrag in einem noch schlimmeren Zustand (zum Beispiel der HP Slate-Artikel), ich hatte mich natürlich vergewissert bevor ich den Kommentar verfasst hatte. Das kann nur heißen, dass sie danach verbessert wurden, um mich blöd dastehen zu lassen. Ich weiß nicht, ob das mit deinem Wissen geschehen ist, aber "fair" finde ich das nicht.


----------



## Captain Future (17. Mai 2010)

Bitte mal für mich zum mitmeißeln: Erst beschwerst du dich, dass nach deiner öffentlichen Anprangerung hier nichts passiert; dann passiert aber wohl doch etwas und das findest du auch nicht fair? Da komme ich nicht ganz mit.


----------



## rebel4life (17. Mai 2010)

Mal so:

Geht dir eigentlich einer ab, wenn du nen Fehler findest?

Ich denk mir dann einfach, dass Menschen Fehler machen, solang das nur ein Vertipper oder vieleicht ein grammatikalischer Fehler ist, juckt mich das nicht, hätte mir auch passieren können, nur inhaltliche Fehler stören mich, z.B. wenn etwas falsch beschrieben/dargestellt wird. Dann aber diskret per PN und weiß du wieso? Weil in dem Thread juckt es keine Sau und wozu in den Thread schreiben, wenn ich dem Autor einfach ne PN schicken kann und mich nicht ins Rampenlicht stellen muss?


----------



## ClareQuilty (17. Mai 2010)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Bitte mal für mich zum mitmeißeln: Erst beschwerst du dich, dass nach deiner öffentlichen Anprangerung hier nichts passiert; dann passiert aber wohl doch etwas und das findest du auch nicht fair? Da komme ich nicht ganz mit.


Ok. Ich will nochmal versuchen das darzustellen.

Vor ein paar Tagen schrieb Thilo hier:


> ...Fehler bitte weiterhin hier posten...


Ok, dachte ich. Aber bringt das auch was? Werden die Fehler auch korrigiert? 
Ich habe dann mal geschaut ob die News, die ich auf Seite 9 und 10 dieses Threads gemeldet hatte, schon korrigiert worden waren. Und was soll ich dir sagen? Ein Großteil war es nicht. Der HP Slate-Artikel zum Beispiel strotzte noch so vor Fehlern. Ich habe dann also gestern um 23.18 hier einen Kommentar geschrieben, kannst du ja nachlesen. Als ich dann heute morgen nochmal nachgeschaut habe, war aber der HP Slate-Artikel wie von Geisterhand korrigiert worden. Das heißt: Über einen Monat lang wurde nichts getan, und gestern über Nacht plötzlich dann die Korrektur. 
Dann kam Thilos Beitrag:


> Bitte fair bleiben, das stimmt nicht. Sie wurden mittlerweile  berichtigt.


Das sieht jetzt natürlich so aus, als ob ich mich über etwas beschweren würde, was schon längst korrigiert wurde. ABER als ich gestern um 23.18 meinen Kommentar verfasst hatte, war das eben noch NICHT so. 

Meine heutigen Kommentare beziehen sich dann nur noch darauf, dass die angeblich ja korrigierten News immer noch Fehler enthalten.

@rebel4life: Du solltest dich mal darüber informieren, welchen Stellenwert die korrekte Beherrschung der deutschen Sprache für einen Redakteur/Journalisten haben sollte. Und dass ein publizierendes Medium einigermaßen fehlerfreie Artikel abliefern sollte, weil es sonst von seriösen Lesern nicht ernst genommen wird. Dann können wir weiter diskutieren.


----------



## Veriquitas (18. Mai 2010)

Jop den leuten geht einer ab wenn die nen Fehler finden. Wurde aber auch schon mehrmals geklärt warum das so ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Mai 2010)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Geht dir eigentlich einer ab, wenn du nen Fehler findest?


 
Das glaube ich nicht.



rebel4life schrieb:


> Ich denk mir dann einfach, dass Menschen Fehler machen, solang das nur ein Vertipper oder vieleicht ein grammatikalischer Fehler ist, juckt mich das nicht, hätte mir auch passieren können, nur inhaltliche Fehler stören mich, z.B. wenn etwas falsch beschrieben/dargestellt wird. Dann aber diskret per PN und weiß du wieso? Weil in dem Thread juckt es keine Sau und wozu in den Thread schreiben, wenn ich dem Autor einfach ne PN schicken kann und mich nicht ins Rampenlicht stellen muss?


 
Natürlich machen Menschen Fehler, aber die Redaktions eines Magazins ist doch sehr daran interessiert, dass ihre Artikel frei von Fehlern sind, den fehlerfrei bedeutet auch, dass die Angriffsfläche für Kritik geringer ist (jetzt mal unabhängig vom Inhalt).

Wenn man aber auf die Fehler hingewiesen wird, dann sollte man diese Fehler auch korrigieren. Wie lange man dafür braucht um sie zu korrigieren, weiß ich natürlich nicht, aber mehr als vier Wochen sind doch recht viel, wie ich finde und das kann man dann schon mal erwähnen.

Außerdem wird hier kein Redakteur direkt angeprangert oder die Wortwalh ist übertrieben, es sind nur Hinweise und Thilo bat darum, weiterhin darauf hinzuweisen, wenn etwas nicht korrekt ist.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (18. Mai 2010)

ClareQuilty schrieb:


> Und noch was Thilo: Die beanstandeten News waren vor meinem gestrigen Beitrag in einem noch schlimmeren Zustand (zum Beispiel der HP Slate-Artikel), ich hatte mich natürlich vergewissert bevor ich den Kommentar verfasst hatte. Das kann nur heißen, dass sie danach verbessert wurden, um mich blöd dastehen zu lassen. Ich weiß nicht, ob das mit deinem Wissen geschehen ist, aber "fair" finde ich das nicht.



Hi,

Es geht hier bestimmt nicht darum, irgend Jemanden blöd dastehen zu lassen. Du hattest aber hier pauschal (also ohne Einschränkung, allein mit Bezug auf April) behauptet, dass die von Dir gemeldeten Fehler nicht berichtigt wurden. Die Aussage kann ich so nicht stehenlassen, da sehr wohl Änderungen durchgeführt wurden, wenn auch nicht alle, wie Du ja selbst geschrieben hast.

Ein unbeteiligter Dritter kann durch solche Pauschalaussagen den Eindruck gewinnen, dass wir hier tatsächlich die Meinungen der User ignorieren. Du kannst hoffentlich nachvollziehen, dass ich das so nicht stehen lassen kann, wenn es schlicht nicht stimmt.

Ansonsten gilt für alle: Bitte einen anständigen Tonfall beibehalten. Diskussionen, ob Fehler nun gemeldet werden sollen oder nicht, sind für mich müßig. News sollten fehlerfrei sein.

Grüße, Thilo


----------



## nyso (18. Mai 2010)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> News sollten fehlerfrei sein.



Das kann man so stehen lassen


----------



## Shi (19. Mai 2010)

Hab einen gefunden: Danger Den: Neuer Wa*s*erkühler für Geforce GTX 470 vorgestellt


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (19. Mai 2010)

Aua, fixed-


----------



## ClareQuilty (19. Mai 2010)

Wie oft muss man einen Fehler eigentlich posten, bis er endlich korrigiert wird?

Pole Position 2010: Trailer auf Youtube und neuer Release-Termin - Pole Position 2010, Formel-1-Managers,



> ...Die Rechte *kaufte* dann Kalypso, die nun die Wiederauferstehung der Manager-Simulation *ankündigen*...


----------



## tils (19. Mai 2010)

er meint "mir ist noch ein bislang nicht korrigierter Fehler aufgefallen: ***Fehler XY*** 
Dieser wurde auch von mir schon genannt" So liest sich das besser


----------



## Explosiv (20. Mai 2010)

"Patrizier 4: Wun*der*schöne Screenshots aus der Wirtschaftssimulation"

Patrizier 4: Wunschöne Screenshots aus der Wirtschaftssimulation - patrizier 4



MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## netheral (20. Mai 2010)

ClareQuilty schrieb:


> Wie oft muss man einen Fehler eigentlich posten, bis er endlich korrigiert wird?http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,7...und-neuer-Release-Termin/Strategiespiel/News/


Wie schon ein paar Seiten vorher stand, ist die Schnittmenge aus Printed und Online-News nicht besonders hoch.
Daher sind auch sicher Leute dabei, die ihre Sache als Hobby ansehen und nicht Zeit haben, 10 Stunden am Tag nach Fehlern zu suchen.

Kritik ist ja gut, aber wenn sie einfach Überhand nimmt, kann man damit auch nichts anfangen. Manchmal ist es schon extrem krass, sowas zu lesen. Menschen sind Menschen, weil sie keine Maschinen sind. Wären sie Maschinen, wären es ja keine Menschen mehr. Und da Menschen fehlerhaft sind, kann man von ihnen keine Perfektion verlangen. Oder würde wirklich jemand so weit gehen, sich als perfekt zu bezeichnen? Wetten, dass ich etwas finde, das den Irrglauben zu nichte macht? 

Mich stören die Fehler garnicht. Hand aufs Herz: Wer von euch kann es besser? Bzw. wer liest sich seine Posts 2 -3 Mal durch, bevor er sie abschickt? Also mal ehrlich: Ich nicht.  Manchmal ist man so betriebsblind, dass man eigene Fehler, auch wenn sie noch so offensichtlich sind, garnicht beachtet, egal, wie oft man den Schrieb durchliest. Mir ging es oft in Klassenarbeiten so. Fünf Mal der gleiche Fehler auf einer Seite. Und nach dem 2. Korrekturlesen stand der Fehler da immernoch, weil für mich einfach kein Fehler da war. Ist komisch zu erklären, wahrscheinlich wissen die meisten, was ich damit meine.

Was auch noch zu beachten ist: Wenn ich so schriebe kannn das sihcer immer noch der Grotßteil des Fourms lesen, weil Mesnchen (jetzt wirds mir zu anstrengend ^^) eigentlich nur den 1. und den letzten Buchstaben eines Wortes wirklich wahrnehmen und der Rest fast schon alleine durch die Länge von alleine kommt.

Also ich würde mir eher Sorgen machen, wenn ich die Inhalte der Artikel nicht mehr lesen könnte. Dann wäre nämlich eher an mir etwas unperfekt als an der Schreibe der Online-Redaktion.

Und wer Rechtschreibfehler findet: Die machen sich in einer Vitrine gut.


----------



## tils (20. Mai 2010)

es sind halt nach meinung von eon paar usern ~30% zuviel fehler drin. und da wir pcgh mögen und jeden tag besuchen, versuchen wir pcgh dabei zu helfen, dass es besser wird. würden alle user das mit dem richtigen tonfall machen, wäre das auch nich so ein riesen-thema. nichtsdesotrotz sind es zu viele fehler


----------



## Veriquitas (20. Mai 2010)

Um Fehler sollte man sich selber kümmern und solange man es lesen kann ist es doch kein Problem. Ich finde es kann ja nicht sein, daß sich hier Leute zu Wort melden die Fehler finden. Und das es als so wichtig angesehen wird. Das ist einfach übertrieben.


----------



## rebel4life (21. Mai 2010)

Sicher gibt es journalistische Aspekte. Aber einen absolut fehlerfreien Text gibt es kaum bei Online Portalen.

Auch beim Gulli Board in den News schleicht sich so manch ein Fehler ein, dieser ist so schnell dann behoben, dass man es meiste gar nicht bemerkt.


----------



## Veriquitas (21. Mai 2010)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Sicher gibt es journalistische Aspekte. Aber einen absolut fehlerfreien Text gibt es kaum bei Online Portalen.
> 
> Auch beim Gulli Board in den News schleicht sich so manch ein Fehler ein, dieser ist so schnell dann behoben, dass man es meiste gar nicht bemerkt.



Um keine Fehler zu machen muss man Deutsch studiert haben. So und dann kommen hier Leute die irgendwelche Wörter lesen und wissen das sie falsch sind aus irgendwelchen Gründen. Diese Leute, schreiben ihre Sätze aber auch wieder komplet Falsch, so und deswegen finde ich das hier echt überflüssig. Das ist einfach nur ein Ads Verhalten nichts anderes.


----------



## rebel4life (21. Mai 2010)

Ich wage zu behaupten, dass ein Studium nicht aussreicht - ein Fehler schleicht sich trotzdem des öfteren mal ein.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (21. Mai 2010)

Moin moin,

ich halte die These ebenfalls für etwas kurios, um eine fehlerfreie Schreibe zu haben, eine bestimmte Sprache studiert zu haben - nichts für ungut. Wie gut, dass wir alle mit kleineren Fehlern behaftet sind, da Mensch aus Fleisch und Blut 

Selbst beim Erstellen eines neuen Artikels schleichen sich hin und wieder kleinere Fehler ein. Meine Wenigkeit erwischt sich immer wieder dabei, wie aus eigentlich kurzen Wörtern etwas längere oder kürzere werden. Aus "meine" wird "meinen", "sollten" mutiert manchmal zu "sollte"; viele Wörter, die durch Hinzufügen oder Entfernen von Buchstaben ungewollt einen anderen Sinn bekommen.

Ich sehe die Rechtschreibfehler wahrscheinlich nicht so eng, da sie in der Regel korrigiert werden. Sollte die Meldung durch kleinere Fehler eine andere Aussagekraft bekommen, was bei kleineren Buchstabenverdrehern sehr unwahrscheinlich erscheint, sollten wir uns den Kopf zerbrechen 

Gruß
Wannseesprinter


----------



## Rotax (26. Mai 2010)

Im akutellen Foxconn-Thread:



			
				Rotax schrieb:
			
		

> *Zitat Buttermilch:*
> 
> *"Die Selbstmordrate bei Foxconn beträgt 0,00125% die in China über 0,013 (Suizid ? Wikipedia)."
> 
> ...


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (26. Mai 2010)

Ich sehe da keinen Rechtschreibfehler.


----------



## tils (26. Mai 2010)

völlig OT aber trotzdem interessant


----------



## Rotax (27. Mai 2010)

Ja jetzt wurde es ja ergänzt:

"Unterdessen bestätigte ein chinesischer Psychologe, dass die Selbstmordrate bei Foxconn deutlich unter den Landesdurchschnitt liegt. "

Ein Rechtschreibfehler ist aber drin im Satz 

Immerhin sprechen wir hier vom Faktor 10, deshalb darf das in der News nicht fehlen da sonst imho ein völlig falscher Eindruck entsteht. 
Die Hetze die derzeit gegen Foxconn stattfindet finde ich auch nicht so toll.
Wie schon erwähnt, logisch kann man solche harten Arbeitsbedingungen nicht gut finden, aber in China ist das nunmal so und da gibts noch ganz andere Adressen.
Ohne Foxconn hätten sie garkein Geld und die Selbstmordrate wäre noch höher.

Bei Dell, apple, Microsoft nehmen sich manche Leute ab und zu sicher auch das Leben...


----------



## Pokerclock (30. Mai 2010)

Mal etwas Allgemeines. Kritik an Online-Artikel ist sinnvoll und erwünscht. Nur sollte man dann auch im gleichen Zug, *Beispiele* für seine Behauptungen bringen. Fehlen diese und wir haben nur einen Beitrag, der mehr die eigene subjektive Meinung widerspiegelt und mehr einer üblen Nachrede gleicht, kann das nicht Sinn der Sache sein.

Es versteht sich dann von selbst, seine eigene Wortwahl angemessen zu gestalten. Fehlt selbst das, muss man zwangsläufig mit Konsequenzen rechnen, denn solche Beiträge schaden mehr, als sie helfen.

Also bemüht euch Verbesserungsvorschläge anhand von Beispielen zu bringen und nicht diesen oder andere Threads zum Thema, als Dampfventil für die eigene Unzufriedenheit zu missbrauchen.


----------



## Iceman-81 (30. Mai 2010)

Pokerclock, jetzt mal was anderes. Da dieser hier jetzt schon der zweite Beitrag von mir ist, den du gelöscht hast, obwohl du auf diesen Thread hier verwiesen hast, vermute ich schon fast was Persönliches...

Ich habe mit meinem Text nur noch einmal verdeutlicht, dass die allgemeine Qualität der online-Artikel rapide nachlässt und es keinen zu kümmern scheint.

Aber dass selbst hier Postings willkürlich und meiner Meinung nach unrechtmäßig gelöscht werden, grenzt meiner Meinung nach an Zensur!!!

Ich werde meine Meinung dazu ab sofort nicht mehr äußern, denn jeden Artikel einzeln als Beispiel aufzuführen, würde meinen zeitlichen Rahmen sprengen. Das überlasse ich lieber den Leuten, die dafür bezahlt werden und dessen Aufgabe dies auch ist!!!

Aber wundert euch nicht über sinkende Besucherzahlen...

mfg 

€dit: Dabei war der vorige Kommentar nicht mal in bösem Willen geschrieben und in keinster Weise beleidigend oder ähnlich. o.O


----------



## tils (30. Mai 2010)

Iceman-81 schrieb:


> Pokerclock, jetzt mal was anderes. Da dieser hier jetzt schon der zweite Beitrag von mir ist, den du gelöscht hast, obwohl du auf diesen Thread hier verwiesen hast, vermute ich schon fast was Persönliches...
> 
> rieben und in keinster Weise beleidigend oder ähnlich. o.O


wenn ich hier noch einmal lese, dass beiträge gelöscht werden, wechsel ich die hardware-website (aktuell klapper ich jede news täglich bei pcgh ab und kauf die zeitschrift)


----------



## nyso (31. Mai 2010)

tils schrieb:


> wenn ich hier noch einmal lese, dass beiträge gelöscht werden, wechsel ich die hardware-website (aktuell klapper ich jede news täglich bei pcgh ab und kauf die zeitschrift)



Da kann ich dich beruhigen^^
Gelöscht wird nämlich GAR NICHTS.
Es ist für den normalen User schlicht nicht mehr lesbar, für die Moderatoren, Admins allerdings schon. Auch gibt es Akten über die User, die auffallen^^
Da kann jeder Mod nochmal nachlesen, was man so gemacht hat. Das liegt allerdings alles an der Software des Forums, und die wird von den meisten Foren genutzt.
Allerdings ist dies in allen Foren so, und in allen Foren wird auch gelöscht.
Manchmal sicherlich zu recht, manchmal unbegründet.

Ich fühle mich auch manchesmal zensiert im Forum, ob das bei anderen Foren besser ist bezweifle ich aber.


----------



## tils (31. Mai 2010)

sorry, das hab ich net ganz verstanden. der user Iceman-81 hat sich über einen rechtskonformen beitrag geäussert, welcher gelöscht wurde. ich hab das so verstanden, dass der beitrag von einem menschen/moderator gelöscht wurde. war das nicht so?


----------



## nyso (31. Mai 2010)

Wie gesagt, gelöscht nicht
Nur für Otto-Normaluser nicht mehr zu sehen. Umgangssprachlich also gelöscht^^

Aber alles was hier geschrieben wurde ist noch immer gespeichert, ob es nun "gelöscht" wurde oder nicht^^

Allerdings hat das recht wenig mit dem Sinn des Threads zu tun, ergo wird es vermutlich auch unsichtbar gemacht/gelöscht^^


----------



## rebel4life (31. Mai 2010)

Ausgeblendet oder noch freizuschalten trifft es bei vbulletin besser.


----------



## GoZoU (31. Mai 2010)

tils schrieb:


> wenn ich hier noch einmal lese, dass beiträge gelöscht werden, wechsel ich die hardware-website (aktuell klapper ich jede news täglich bei pcgh ab und kauf die zeitschrift)


Posts werde sicher nicht ohne Grund gelöscht und wenn ich hier noch weiter Off-Topic lesen muss, werden garantiert einige Beiträge "ausgeblendet" wie ihr es so schön getauft habt. Also bitte zurück zum Thema und Schluss mit der Diskussion über die Forensoftware und ihre Funktionen .

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Iceman-81 (31. Mai 2010)

Naja, da die Beiträge für mich nicht mehr lesbar sind, sehe ich sie quasi als gelöscht an. 

Ich bin selber Mod in einem kleinem Forum und das löschen von posts ist immer der ALLERLETZTE Weg. Vorher wird in dem Beitrag evt noch betreffender Text rauseditiert oder den Beitrag sogar noch in den passenden Thread verschoben.

Jedoch wurde mein letzter Beitrag einfach mit Verweis auf diesen Thread hier gelöscht.

Na mal schauen, ob diese beiden Beiträge noch existieren, wenn ich von Arbeit komme... 

€dit: Sorry GoZoU, erst nach dem posten gelesen...

btt


----------



## Pokerclock (31. Mai 2010)

Mal nochmal zur Verdeutlichung der Satz aus meinem Post, als Begründung der "Ausblendung":



> Nur sollte man dann auch im gleichen Zug, Beispiele für seine Behauptungen bringen. Fehlen diese und wir haben nur einen Beitrag, der mehr die eigene subjektive Meinung widerspiegelt und mehr einer üblen Nachrede gleicht, kann das nicht Sinn der Sache sein.


Es ist immer leichter sich als Opfer darzustellen...

Mal einige Beispiele aus deinem Beitrag. Es kann sich dann jeder selbst zusammenreimen, was daran hilfreich und objektiv sein soll, bzw nachvollziehbar anhand von Beweisen:



			
				Iceman-81 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wenn dann so grobe Patzer, wie "nähmlich" "übertackten" oder persöhnlich"
> vorkommen, oder die Artikel nur so vor Fehlern strotzen, sträuben sich mir echt die Nackenhaare.



Behauptungen ohne Beweis



> Nur wenn einem schon beim reinen Überfliegen des Berichts übel wird, möchte ich einfach nur noch die HP verlassen, sorry.


ich bezweifle jetzt mal, dass dir tatsächlich physisch übel wird. > überspitzte provokative Äußerung



> Aber den Online Autoren scheint es ja völlig egal zu sein, ob da Fehler drin sind und in den Kommentaren kommen dann nur noch so Erstklässlersätze wie "Rechtschreibpfeller könnt ihr behallten" oder so'n Müll!


Üble Nachrede (ja das im Sinne des StGB ist gemeint), bzw wieder Tatsachenbehauptung ohne Beweis


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (31. Mai 2010)

Iceman-81 schrieb:


> Ich habe mit meinem Text nur noch einmal verdeutlicht, dass die allgemeine Qualität der online-Artikel rapide nachlässt und es keinen zu kümmern scheint.
> 
> Aber dass selbst hier Postings willkürlich und meiner Meinung nach unrechtmäßig gelöscht werden, grenzt meiner Meinung nach an Zensur!!!
> 
> €dit: Dabei war der vorige Kommentar nicht mal in bösem Willen geschrieben und in keinster Weise beleidigend oder ähnlich. o.O



Ohne Belege sind solche Postings reine subjektive Meinung, in dem Falle sogar mit geschäftsschädigender Tendenz. Und was dazu die Forenregeln sagen, sollte Dir bekannt sein. Das ist keine Zensur. Wir legen ganz offen dar, wenn Postings nicht regelkonform sind. Dafür gibt es Regeln, dafür gibt es Mods, dafür gibt es gutes Benehmen.

Und wenn ich Dir einen Kommentar schreibe der Sorte "Du schreibst hier wie ein Erstklässler" (wie von Dir gemacht): Da würdest Du Dich nicht beleidigt fühlen?  Dann hättest Du eine ziemlich merkwürdige Toleranzschwelle.


----------



## Iceman-81 (31. Mai 2010)

Gut, vielleicht ist es meine subjektive Meinung.
Vielleicht habe ich auch nicht den richtigen Ton getroffen.

Wenn sich daher IRGENDJEMAND persönlich von mir angegriffen oder beleidigt fühlt, möchte ich mich auch in aller Form dafür entschuldigen.

Schließlich habe ich niemanden direkt angesprochen, namentlich genannt oder auch nur auf irgendwelche Personen hingedeutet, sondern nur momentane (vielleicht auch subjektiv gesehene) Umstände benannt.
Wenn ich dabei aufgrund meines Unmutes ein wenig übertrieben reagiert habe, tut mir das ebenfalls leid.
Es war nie meine Absicht, in irgendeiner Weise geschäftsschädigend zu wirken.

Daher werde ich diese Umstände jetzt kommentarlos hinnehmen und bei weiteren subjektiv negativen Eindrücken ggf das Medium bzw die HP wechseln.

Ich hoffe, dieser Text ist regelkonform genug...

€dit: Für den Fall, dass weiterer Gesprächsbedarf besteht (welchem ich nicht zwangsweise abgeneigt bin), könnt ihr mir gerne eine PN oder E-Mail schicken. Danke


----------



## ClareQuilty (2. Juni 2010)

Chrome OS kommt im Herbst - Google verspricht 1 Millionen Apps - google, computex, chrome os



> Chrome OS
> Chrome OS kommt im Herbst - Google verspricht 1 *Millionen* Apps
> Auf der Computex verriet Sundar Pichai, Leiter des Google Chrome OS-Projekts, dass das Betriebssystem im Herbst mit einer* Millionen* Apps erscheinen soll. (Andreas Link, 02.06.2010)
> 
> ...


----------



## Rotax (14. Juni 2010)

Ich finde ihr solltet echt mal an euerer Geschwindigkeit arbeiten - kann doch nicht sein dass man News die schon vor einigen Tagen erschienen sind hier erst entsprechend später liest.

Lest doch einfach bei CB, heise und gulli mit und wenn News da sind die zu der Seite passen stellt ihr sie gleich online!


----------



## PCGH_Marc (14. Juni 2010)

Wir können nicht immer alles gleich Online nehmen. Zudem gibt's auch oft Sachen wo wir die ersten sind ... von daher.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (14. Juni 2010)

Hi,

bitte liefere mal Beispiele, ansonsten ist Deine Aussage nutzlos. Ansonsten lesen wir bestimmt keine Konkurrenzseiten, um zu entscheiden, wann wir was online stellen.


----------



## ClareQuilty (14. Juni 2010)

Oh nein. Bitte nicht sowas. Ich lese lieber nur drei News am Tag und diese meinetwegen mit ein paar Tagen Verzögerung, wenn sie dafür inhaltlich gut recherchiert sind und nicht von anderen Seiten gecopypastet.


----------



## nyso (14. Juni 2010)

ClareQuilty schrieb:


> Oh nein. Bitte nicht sowas. Ich lese lieber nur drei News am Tag und diese meinetwegen mit ein paar Tagen Verzögerung, wenn sie dafür inhaltlich gut recherchiert sind und nicht von anderen Seiten gecopypastet.



/sign

Es ist mir jetzt schon fast zu viel Copy&Paste auf Hardwareseiten, PCGH zählt da noch zu den guten die wenigstens einiges selbst recherchieren. Z.B. das mit dem Sockelbrand, wo sie die HW im Extremtest haben laufen lassen.

Allerdings geht es hier nicht so sehr um das inhaltliche, das hier ist der Thread für Rechtschreibfehler


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Juni 2010)

ClareQuilty schrieb:


> Oh nein. Bitte nicht sowas. Ich lese lieber nur drei News am Tag und diese meinetwegen mit ein paar Tagen Verzögerung, wenn sie dafür inhaltlich gut recherchiert sind und nicht von anderen Seiten gecopypastet.



*Zustimmung*
Die Menge an Meldungen ist definitiv genug, da wäre eher "weniger Platz für gleichen Inhalt" wünschenswert.




Rotax schrieb:


> Ich finde ihr solltet echt mal an euerer Geschwindigkeit arbeiten - kann doch nicht sein dass man News die schon vor einigen Tagen erschienen sind hier erst entsprechend später liest.
> 
> Lest doch einfach bei CB, heise und gulli mit und wenn News da sind die zu der Seite passen stellt ihr sie gleich online!



Zeit für eine Überprüfung soll man sich am besten auch sparen?


----------



## rebel4life (15. Juni 2010)

Macht nicht mal Gamopa, die verdrehen immerhin noch die Sachverhalte, stellen Dinge komplett falsch dar und begehen somit Verleumdnung.

Vote4Quelle!   

Man kann und darf nicht 1:1 kopieren.


----------



## Rotax (18. Juni 2010)

Es heißt iPhone 4 und nicht iPhone 4G, in der Überschrift stehts schon wieder falsch...


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (18. Juni 2010)

Mag sein, aber viele Menschen suchen nach Iphone 4G, weil das lange Zeit der Codename war.


----------



## rebel4life (18. Juni 2010)

*hust*tags*hust*


----------



## Veriquitas (19. Juni 2010)

Iceman-81 schrieb:


> Gut, vielleicht ist es meine subjektive Meinung.
> Vielleicht habe ich auch nicht den richtigen Ton getroffen.
> 
> Wenn sich daher IRGENDJEMAND persönlich von mir angegriffen oder beleidigt fühlt, möchte ich mich auch in aller Form dafür entschuldigen.
> ...



Mein Tip an dich lern die Rechtschreibung wenn du soviel Wert darauf legst, und dann ist doch gut. Selbst dieser Post, den ich zitiert habe ist nicht korekt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Juni 2010)

Und du solltest mal darüber nachdenken, dass man Kommas setzen kann.


----------



## Rotax (20. Juni 2010)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bitte liefere mal Beispiele, ansonsten ist Deine Aussage nutzlos



Hier, z.B. die News von heute:

Iphone 4 im Härtetest: Scherben nach einem Meter Fall auf Asphalt - apple



Die erschien schon vor *10-9 *Tagen auf vielen News-Seiten (Bsp.-Link siehe unten), und dafür dass es so lange gedauert hat ist das Ergebnis (ein Fünfzeiler) eher mäßig, vorallem finde ich dass man, wie bei stereopoly, darauf hinweisen sollte dass die kein Finalgerät zur Verfügung hatten (die hatten ein Selbstzusammengebautes ohne Platine) und man deshalb nicht totsicher sagen kann dass sich die Finalen Geräte auch so verhalten werden. 

iPhone 4: Glas des Displays doch nicht so hart wie versprochen?

_(Btw, außerdem bleibt noch die Problematik dass das Ergebnis auch provoziert sein worden könnte, um möglichst viel Interesse auf sich zu ziehen, verglichen mit den bisherigen iPhones hört es sich nämlich etwas unglaubwürdig an, da sie immer ziemlich robust waren (nur meine Anmerkung)) _

Sowas kommt öfters vor, ist ja nicht sonderlich schlimm, aber ich wollte nur meine Aussage untermauern dass es halt manchmal in der Tat so ist.

MfG


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (21. Juni 2010)

Hi,

Das hat jetzt leider gar nichts mit dem Topic zu tun.

Übrigens gibt es hier diverse neue Infos zum "Test".

iPhone 4 Glass – Will it break? | iFixYouri Blog


----------



## tils (21. Juni 2010)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Mein Tip ....Selbst dieser Post, den ich zitiert habe ist nicht korekt.


 also Leute, während dem kritisieren eines anderen Users selbst solch grobe Patzer zu machen ist echt peinlich. Wenn man die Redaktion so kritisiert, ist es noch Mal was anderes. Aber auf Augenhöhe sollte man wenigstens das Wort "korrekt" korrekt schreiben. Mal ganz ab von der bereits kommentierten Kommasetzung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Juni 2010)

Schon mal was vom Genitiv gehört? 

Aber wir wollen das hier nicht vertiefen....


----------



## tils (21. Juni 2010)

tja, das hab ich nun davon


----------



## Rotax (22. Juni 2010)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Das hat jetzt leider gar nichts mit dem Topic zu tun.




Ja nicht direkt mit Rechtschreibfehlern, das stimmt, sondern eher mit meiner geäußerten Kritik dass manche "News" halt doch bisschen spät erscheinen, daraufhin sagtest du dass die Behauptung ohne Belege unbrauchbar ist, daraufhin hab ich den Beitrag mit dem Beispiel gepostet... 

Will deswegen ja keinen extra Thread aufmachen.

Btw, die heutige News "iPhone 4: Reguläre Preise im Ausland" ist übrigens auch schon wieder über eine Woche alt


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (22. Juni 2010)

Wir haben die News jetzt extra wegen Deines Feedbacks gebracht - da musst Du Dich jetzt entscheiden, was  Dir wichtiger ist.


----------



## Veriquitas (23. Juni 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und du solltest mal darüber nachdenken, dass man Kommas setzen kann.



Und du solltest mal drüber nachdenken dass dein koma zuviel ist.


----------



## b0s (23. Juni 2010)

Dann solltest du wohl den Deutschunterricht wiederholen. 
Oder meinst du, dass er zuviel Zeit im Koma verbringt? 
Jedenfalls fehlt bei dir ein Komma, welches den Objektivsatz einleitet (Und nein dass weiß ich nicht auswendig, Suchmaschinen sind dein Freund  ).

Wird ein bisschen spammig hier, nicht?


Wie wärs wenn ihr den News eine Art "Melden"-Button anfügt, in dem man die gefundenen Fehler kurz reinschreibt und das ganze geht an den jeweiligen Autor oder wen auch immer, der zuständig ist.

Aber ich fürchte ich kenne die Antwort schon: technisch nicht Umsetzabr mit der benutzten Software...


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (23. Juni 2010)

b0s schrieb:


> Wird ein bisschen spammig hier, nicht?


Genau!

Also: 
Ihr möchtet, dass wir auf euer Feedback reagieren - das fällt uns umso schwerer, wenn wir auch noch selbst raten müssen was ihr meint und zudem den Spam mental herausfiltern.

-> Bitte auf konkrete Fehler nur inklusive Link zur News hinweisen
-> alle anderen Postings sind bitte ab sofort _in diesem Thread  _zu unterlassen.


----------



## Dr.Müller (23. Juni 2010)

liebe leute ,es heißt NICHT iphone 4G sondern seit fast drei wochen schon iphone 4 ,alle news seiten machen dies richtig ,ausser pcgh ,das ist schon ein hartes ding und wird in anderen foren bereits herzlich belächelt.

das 4g macht ausserdem keinen sinn wenn man sich etwas auskennt.

mfg


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (23. Juni 2010)

Das freut mich, wenn wir etwas Comdey für andere Foren veranstalten. Dann haben die wenigstens was zum Lachen. 

Fakt ist: Viele User suchen nach Iphone 4G, wir sehen das auch in unseren internen Such-Stats.


----------



## ClareQuilty (23. Juni 2010)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> ...Fakt ist: Viele User suchen nach Iphone 4G, wir sehen das auch in unseren internen Such-Stats.


Und solange ihr die Falschinformation weiterverbreitet, wird sich daran wohl auch nicht viel ändern....


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (24. Juni 2010)

Da beißt sich die Katze in den Schwanz.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Juni 2010)

Das wäre dann eine ähnliche Situation wie Gibyte/Gbyte, in dem Fall sollte sich aber über Tags lösen lassen, oder?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (25. Juni 2010)

Wie meinst Du das genau?


----------



## Blutstoff (25. Juni 2010)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Das freut mich, wenn wir etwas Comdey für andere Foren veranstalten. Dann haben die wenigstens was zum Lachen.
> 
> Fakt ist: Viele User suchen nach Iphone 4G, wir sehen das auch in unseren internen Such-Stats.


 
Lol, geniale Rechtfertigung.


----------



## godtake (25. Juni 2010)

Konkreter Hinweis, sogar in einer dick gedruckten Newsüberschrift:

PCGH Mobil: Updates für die Mobil-Webseite verbessen Kompatibilität - internet, pcgh, mobil

Da wäre es wohl angebracht das "verbessern" zu verbessern hihi *duckundweg*

Grüßle, Godi


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Juni 2010)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Wie meinst Du das genau?



Ich meine, dass das Henne-Ei-Problem mit der korrekten Bezeichnung der neuen iPhones das gleiche ist, wie das Henne-Ei-Problem mit der korrekten Bezeichnung von Speicherplatzangaben. Wenn niemand anfängt, machts nie jemand richtig.
Vorteil beim iPhone: Wer die Überschrift liest, weiß auch so, um was es geht. Man muss sich also nur um Suchmaschienenbenutzer bemühen. Das müsste aber auch über Tags gehen, die gar nicht lesbar oder zumindest nicht in der Überschrift lesbar auftauchen.


----------



## BautznerSnef (1. Juli 2010)

Mit Rechtschreibfehlern kann ich leben, bin ja auch nicht fehlerfrei. Schon mal was von LRS gehört? 
Die Print ist auch nicht fehlerfrei.


----------



## KILLmySELF (1. Juli 2010)

Ich kann damit leben


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (5. Juli 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich meine, dass das Henne-Ei-Problem mit der korrekten Bezeichnung der neuen iPhones das gleiche ist, wie das Henne-Ei-Problem mit der korrekten Bezeichnung von Speicherplatzangaben. Wenn niemand anfängt, machts nie jemand richtig.
> Vorteil beim iPhone: Wer die Überschrift liest, weiß auch so, um was es geht. Man muss sich also nur um Suchmaschienenbenutzer bemühen. Das müsste aber auch über Tags gehen, die gar nicht lesbar oder zumindest nicht in der Überschrift lesbar auftauchen.



Ah okay. BTW: "iPhone" werden wir trotzdem nie schreiben - Iphone ftw.


----------



## ClareQuilty (14. Juli 2010)

Tim Schafer: Bobby Kotick sollte aufhören, sich wie ein Depp zu benehmen - activision, call of duty, blizzard, call of duty 6 modern warfare 2, call of duty 7, call of duty 8



> Activision-Boss in der Waffen-Industrie wesentlich besser aufgehoben
> Tim Schafer: Bobby Kotick sollte aufhören, sich wie ein Depp zu benehmen
> Entwicklerlegende Tim Schafer ist nicht der größte Freund von Activision-Blizzard-Boss Bobby Kotick. *Diese* polarisierte in jüngster Vergangenheit öfters mit heftig diskutierten Aussagen. In einem Interview legte Schafer nun noch einmal nach. (Andreas Link, 14.07.2010)
> 
> ...


----------



## PCGH_Andreas (14. Juli 2010)

Danke für die Info. Ich geb auch den Kollegen bescheid, dass die ihren Artikel noch mal anschauen.


----------



## Veriquitas (14. Juli 2010)

tils schrieb:


> also Leute, während dem kritisieren eines anderen Users selbst solch grobe Patzer zu machen ist echt peinlich. Wenn man die Redaktion so kritisiert, ist es noch Mal was anderes. Aber auf Augenhöhe sollte man wenigstens das Wort "korrekt" korrekt schreiben. Mal ganz ab von der bereits kommentierten Kommasetzung.



Mir ist Rechtschreibung nicht so wichtig, aber ich weise die Leute gerne darauf hin wenn es ihnen so wichtig ist. Und ich mache auch andauernd Fehler.



b0s schrieb:


> Dann solltest du wohl den Deutschunterricht wiederholen.
> Oder meinst du, dass er zuviel Zeit im Koma verbringt?
> Jedenfalls fehlt bei dir ein Komma, welches den Objektivsatz einleitet (Und nein dass weiß ich nicht auswendig, Suchmaschinen sind dein Freund  ).
> 
> ...



Du musst aber auch den Deutschuntericht wiederholen, wenn du den Deutschuntericht nicht jede Woche wiederholst.


----------



## mixxed_up (18. Juli 2010)

Ich habe festgestellt, dass es immer schlimmer statt besser wird. In ausnahmslos jedem Artikel finde ich nun Fehler, die zu allem Überfluss auch noch spät korrigiert werden.

1. Wann kommt endlich der Meldebutton?
2. Warum verbessert sich das immer noch nicht, nachdem sich hier viele beschwert haben und viele (mich eingeschlossen) euch auch noch in Schutz genommen haben?
3. Warum werden die Fehler so spät korrigiert?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (19. Juli 2010)

Hi,

Bitte ganz konkrete Angaben machen, mit so einer Aussage können wir nichts anfangen.


----------



## nyso (19. Juli 2010)

Konkrete Aussagen? Sollen wir etwa jede News zitieren?

Aktuell finden sich in 80-90% aller News die ich hier lese Rechtschreibfehler. Mir fehlt aber wirklich sowohl die Lust als auch die Zeit hier jeden Tag zu verbessern, bzw. darauf hinzuweisen.

In sofern sollte es reichen wenn wir euch drauf hinweisen, dass ihr die Artikel noch zwei mal nachlest bevor ihr sie online stellt. Es ist euer Job gute Artikel zu liefern, nicht unser Job sie zu verbessern


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (19. Juli 2010)

Dieser Thread soll auf Fehler hinweisen, bis es einen Meldebutton gibt. Letztere bringt übrigens auch nur was, wenn ihn jemand drückt. 

Aussagen wie "es finden sich in 80-90% aller News Fehler" sind ohne Beleg geschäftsschädigend und damit gegen die Forenregeln. Das solltest Du als sehr aktiver Community-Mann wissen. Auf die Rechtschreibfehler in Deinem Posting gehe ich jetzt nicht ein, das wäre OT.


----------



## nyso (19. Juli 2010)

Thilo, das ist nicht geschäftsschädigend, sondern Fakt, leider. 

Auch darf ich Rechtschreibfehler machen, immerhin verdiene ich mit meinen Postings kein Geld

Ich bin nur ein ganz normales Mitglied dieser Community, ihr seid Redakteure, die sich mal ganz selten einen Fehler erlauben dürfen. Aktuell sind es aber zu viele.

Wobei es vor 1-2 Monaten noch schlimmer war, da gab es Fehler die den Inhalt verdrehten und inhaltliche Fehler, die habt ihr jetzt anscheinend besser im Griff

PCGH intern: Adblocker sorgt für Darstellungsprobleme - pc games hardware, pcgh
Das Filterupdate blockiert sämtliche HTML-Elemente auf pcgameshardware.de, die wir *außerdem unseres Redaktionssystems* für Sie einbauen.

Hä?^^


Crysis 2: Sehenswertes Fan-Video auf Youtube - youtube, crysis 2, crytek, medal of honor, cryengine 3, call of duty 7
Auf der E3 zeigte Crytek einen 3D-Trailer zu Crysis 2. Ein Fan aus dem Crymod-Forum hat sich nun aufgerafft, das Video zu überarbeiten *und seinen eigenen Stil aufzudrücken*. Den Unterschied können Sie sich in den folgenden beiden Videos ansehen.

Seinen Stil einzubringen oder Stempel aufzudrücken^^


BDK fordert Not-Aus-Knopf für das Internet - internet, datenschutz
Die Summ*er* der digitalen Attacken seien mit einem Atomangriff zu vergleichen, so der Bund Deutscher Kriminalbeamter. 
Darüber hinaus werden *für* offene und verdeckte Ermittlungen gefordert, besonders in Sozialen Netzwerken. 


Das waren jetzt mal die News von 10:30 bis 11:00 Uhr

Drei von neun News, mit vier Fehlern. Macht 30% aller News. Waren meine 80-90% wohl sehr pessimistisch


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (19. Juli 2010)

Damit kann man arbeiten.


----------



## mixxed_up (19. Juli 2010)

Um die Fehler zu lokalisieren solltet ihr übrigens in den jeweiligen Threads stöbern, da finden sich aktuell in fast jedem Hinweise auf Fehler. Entsprechend machen dort auch viele User ihrem Unmut darüber, dass die Fehler einfach nur spät oder gar nur halb korrigiert werden, aggressiv Luft.

Einfach noch mal drüber schauen, das dauert etwa 5min. Aber die Qualität nimmt immer mehr und mehr ab, es wird faktisch immer schlimmer statt besser.


----------



## Pokerclock (19. Juli 2010)

Es wäre ratsam mal das Startposting jedes Kommentarthreads zu lesen:



> Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikel von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.



Wenn ihr also solche User findet, die in den K-Threads ihren Unmut freien Lauf lassen, weißt sie auf diesen Thread hin. In den K-Threads wird zum Inhalt der News diskutiert, nicht zur Form, Rechtschreibung oder über den Autor des Artikels (das sei auch mal erwähnt, weil ich das jetzt schon öfters lesen musste).



nyso schrieb:


> Mir fehlt aber wirklich sowohl die Lust als auch die Zeit hier jeden Tag zu verbessern, bzw. darauf hinzuweisen.





nyso schrieb:


> Auch darf ich Rechtschreibfehler machen, immerhin verdiene ich mit meinen Postings kein Geld



Wenn ich diese beiden Kommentare interpretieren darf, interpretiere ich Desinteresse an der Mitarbeit am Forum und die News weiter zu bringen. Meckern ja, verbessern nein? Tolle Einstellung.

Ich bekomme auch keine Geld für die Moderation, helfe dem Forum dennoch, wo ich kann.


----------



## mixxed_up (19. Juli 2010)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Ich bekomme auch keine Geld für die Moderation, helfe dem Forum dennoch, wo ich kann.




Das stimmt ja auch, aber es sind so dermaßen viele Fehler mittlerweile, dass es wirklich zu anstrengend ist.


----------



## Pokerclock (19. Juli 2010)

Wo wir gerade dabei sind mixxed_up. Deine Verweise auf Thilos Anfrage fehlen noch:



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Bitte ganz konkrete Angaben machen, mit so einer Aussage können wir nichts anfangen.



Wenn es so viele sind, sollte das ja kein Problem für dich darstellen. Zeige uns, dass mehr als Meckern dahinter steckt.


----------



## nyso (19. Juli 2010)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Wenn ich diese beiden Kommentare interpretieren darf, interpretiere ich Desinteresse an der Mitarbeit am Forum und die News weiter zu bringen. Meckern ja, verbessern nein? Tolle Einstellung.



Das interpretierst du falsch. Mir fehlt aktuell die Zeit, und das bisschen Zeit was ich habe investiere ich sicher nicht darin, Rechtschreib/Grammatikfehler von Leuten zu korrigieren, die Geld für fehlerfreie und gute Artikel bekommen


----------



## mixxed_up (19. Juli 2010)

Kein Problem:

Die Desktops der Community: Von Fanboys, echten Kunstwerken und martialischem Humor - pcgh extreme, windows 7



> Der Extreme-Desktop-Thread, in dem die Community-Mitglieder ihren Desktop zur Schau stellen, ist *einer der beliebten* Threads überhaupt





> Dieses Mal haben wir uns durch die Wallpaper der letzten Wochen und Monate gekämpft, um einige *spanennde*



Mehr mag ich jetzt nicht suchen.
Aber einen muss ich hier loben, nämlich Florian Schmidt - in seinen Artikeln finde ich sogut wie nie einen Fehler.


----------



## Pokerclock (19. Juli 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Das interpretierst du falsch. Mir fehlt aktuell die  Zeit, und das bisschen Zeit was ich habe investiere ich sicher nicht  darin, Rechtschreib/Grammatikfehler von Leuten zu korrigieren, die Geld  für fehlerfreie und gute Artikel bekommen



Merkwürdig. Für das Meckern hast du Zeit. 

Ich für meinen Teil verbringe meine knappe Zeit auch ungerne damit Leute zu animieren, die nicht helfen wollen. Dennoch mache ich das. Woran das wohl liegt? Vielleicht ist das keine Frage der Zeit, sondern eine Frage der Einstellung und des Sozialverhaltens?

Naja, mir soll das egal sein. 

B2T

@mixxed_up

Etwas mickrig für die behauptete Anzahl, trotzdem Danke.


----------



## mixxed_up (19. Juli 2010)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Merkwürdig. Für das Meckern hast du Zeit.
> 
> Ich für meinen Teil verbringe meine knappe Zeit auch ungerne damit Leute zu animieren, die nicht helfen wollen. Dennoch mache ich das. Woran das wohl liegt? Vielleicht ist das keine Frage der Zeit, sondern eine Frage der Einstellung und des Sozialverhaltens?
> 
> ...



Ich hab doch gesagt dass ich keine Lust hab so viele rauszusuchen, wie ich behauptet habe. Nyso und viele andere User haben hier schon zu genüge gepostet, was soll ich da noch beweisen?


----------



## Pokerclock (19. Juli 2010)

Wenn die Rechtschreibfehler stehen bleiben, macht ihr doppelte Arbeit und ärgert euch auch doppelt. Von anderen User ganz zu schweigen. Je mehr ihr seht und *gleichzeitig* meldet, desto mehr profitieren alle.

Solange es den Button nicht gibt, muss leider dieser umständliche und (zugegeben) zeit intensivere (aber nicht zeitraubende) Weg gegangen werden. Mir gefällt das ja auch nicht.

"Keine Lust" ist für mich eine sehr egoistische Einstellung. Macht dich in keiner Weise glaub- und vertrauenswürdiger. Das ist sehr Schade.

Für mich ist das natürlich auch frustrierend, wenn ich euch alles einzeln aus der Nase ziehen muss.


----------



## mixxed_up (19. Juli 2010)

Was soll ich sagen?

In den Threads wird ständig auf die Fehler hingewiesen, auch hier, und trotzdem dauert es eine Ewigkeit bevor sich überhaupt einer um den Shit kümmert. Und dann werden in der nächsten News direkt noch mehr gravierende Fehler gemacht. Ich werde hier in Zukunft sofort einen Fehler posten wenn ich ihn entdeckt habe, aber ich habe wenig Hoffnung, dass sich etwas ändert.


----------



## godtake (19. Juli 2010)

@Pokerclock:
Da ich die hier entstehenden Diskussionen recht spanndend finde, würde mich interessieren, warum es für das PCGH- Team wichtig ist, dass viele User gleichzeitig den selben Fehler melden? Oder verstehe ich Dich falsch? 
Außerdem - und nur am Rande und mit einem Schmunzeln: Der von Dir erwähnte Ärger würde ja nicht entstehen, wenn dort von vornherein keine Fehler wären? Da finde ich es unangebracht User zu kritisieren wenn sie nicht anschließend mithelfen diese zu beheben. 
Grüßle, Godi

PS: Wieder einer:


> Der Gesamtwarenwert der Gewinne beläuft sich über 26.000 Euro.


aus: Jubiläums-Gewinnspiel 2010 auf notebookjournal.de -


----------



## Pokerclock (19. Juli 2010)

Die User sollten Fehler melden, wenn sie einen sehen. Wer engagiert da dran geht, wird doppelte Meldungen hier im Thread erkennen und sich die Mühe sparen können. Wie schon oben geschrieben ist die momentane Lösung umständlich, aber bis zur Einführung des Melde-Buttons leider nicht zu ändern. Es ist Aufwand, aber doch ein temporärer. Das sollte jedem das Forum und die Webseite wert sein, wenn man hier auch seine Freizeit verbringen möchte. Man kann als viel gewinnen für ein wenig Einsatz.

Eine zeitnahe Korrektur der Fehler ist eine Selbstverständlichkeit und ich bin mir sicher, dass die Autoren bzw. andere Redakteure das auch machen. Wenn ich es selbst machen könnte, würde ich es auch selbst machen. Doch dank zweier verschiedener Webseitentechniken ist das nicht möglich.

Logischerweise ist die beste Fehlerkorrektur, erst gar keine zu machen. Doch sind wir Menschen. Es wird immer Fehler geben. Jemanden dafür zu verdammen halte ich für anmaßend und unfair.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Juli 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Wobei es vor 1-2 Monaten noch schlimmer war, da gab es Fehler die den Inhalt verdrehten und inhaltliche Fehler, die habt ihr jetzt anscheinend besser im Griff



Dazu eine Anmerkung:
Es wäre ganz nett, wenn der "Not-Aus-Knopf" so langsam mal aus dieser News verschwindet. Der ist nämlich in der (nicht verlinkten...) Quelle nicht zu finden und scheint einige Leute sehr zu erregen. (siehe zugehörigen Thread)


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (20. Juli 2010)

Quelle ist ein Printmagazin 

Ich habe es in Reset-Knopf umbenannt - aber die Funktion bleibt die gleiche.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Juli 2010)

Es soll ja mitlerweile Printmagazine geben, die sich einen Onlineauftritt leisten 
Abgesehen davon gibts die Meldung auch über DPA und somit aus diversen Quellen (siehe Community die das ganze natürlich 2 Tage früher hatte )

Zu den Unterschieden zwischen "Not-Aus" und der eigentlich geforderten Funktion habe ich den beiden Threads genug geschrieben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Juli 2010)

Aus aktuellem Anlass:
Vor ziemlich genau einem Jahr habe ich im Thread zu dieser News daraufhingewiesen, dass sie das RAMBUS-Debakel 1.0 komplett ignoriert. Getan hat sich seitdem nichts.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (25. Juli 2010)

Ich gebe es mal an den Kollegen... Mit Rechtschreibfehlern hat das aber nichts zu tun


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Juli 2010)

Da Hinweise auf inhaltliche Fehler z.T. auch in den Threads stören und in diesem offensichtlich nicht bemerkt werden, muss ich mir ja was einfallen lassen 

gann ouch kans valch schraiben, dann tut die zum thema passen tun


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (26. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

Ich habe mir deinen neuen und alten Beitrag und das von meinem Vorgänger verfasste Thema nun angeschaut. Du bemängelst, dass am 25. Juli 2000 der i820 bereits seit einem halben Jahr verkauft wurde, richtig?

Das Thema des von dir beanstandeten Beitrages ist aber ein anderes: Nämlich Intels Abkehr von eben jenem Speicherstandard auch in der letzten, bis dato bei Intel exklusiv RDRAM-basierten Plattform.

Oder meintest du etwas anderes?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Juli 2010)

Ich bemängel folgende Zeile:
"Für ihn sieht Intel einen neuen Speicherstandard vor, die RDRAM-Chips der Firma Rambus."
Im Juli 2000 war RD-RAM -eingeführt zusammen mit dem i820 (laut Wiki: November99)- bereits das erste mal am Markt geflopt und alles andere als neu.


----------



## Bärenmarke (27. Juli 2010)

Ich versteh da ehrlich gesagt viele User hier nicht.

1. Macht doch jeder mal Fehler, zumal viele User eig. nicht wirklich besser sind.

2. Ist das doch auch alles umsonst, daher ist es doch nicht schlimm, wenn sich der ein oder andere Rechtschreibfehler mal auftut...

Mir fällt das meistens zumindest gar nicht auf, da ich nicht die News lese um Rechtschreibfehler zu finden sondern um mich zu informieren.

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (27. Juli 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich bemängel folgende Zeile:
> "Für ihn sieht Intel einen neuen Speicherstandard vor, die RDRAM-Chips der Firma Rambus."
> Im Juli 2000 war RD-RAM -eingeführt zusammen mit dem i820 (laut Wiki: November99)- bereits das erste mal am Markt geflopt und alles andere als neu.


Aha. Da können wir zusammenkommen.


----------



## ClareQuilty (31. August 2010)

Telekom nimmt ersten LTE-Mast in Betrieb - internet, telekom



> Deutschlands "weiße Flecken"
> Telekom nimmt ersten LTE-Mast in Betrieb
> Der LTE-Ausbau hat begonnen: Die Telekom nimmt den ersten Mast in der Nähe von Berlin in Betrieb. Jedoch fehlt es noch an Geräten, die beim Kunden für den Empfang aufgestellt werden können. (Andreas Link, 31.08.2010)
> 
> ...


----------



## PCGH_Marc (31. August 2010)

ClareQuilty schrieb:
			
		

> [...] gleistet [...]


Fehlt da nicht ein "e"?


----------



## ClareQuilty (31. August 2010)

Ich weiß ja nicht. Vor einem halben Jahr wurden Fehler noch gar nicht berichtigt. Von daher kann man wohl schon zufrieden sein, wenn mittlerweile überhaupt reagiert wird. Aber wie schwer kann es sein, bereits markierte Fehler zu beseitigen? Manchmal frage ich mich, wie ernst man es hier mit der Professionalität nimmt. Im Artikel sind nach wie vor zwei Fehler enthalten. Diesmal werde ich aber ganz fies sein und nicht verraten, wo sie sind.

PS: Die Motivation Fehler zu melden, erhöht so etwas auch nicht gerade.



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Fehlt da nicht ein "e"?


Selbst Orthographie-Flamer machen mal Fehler


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (31. August 2010)

Du Fiesling: Die Fehler sind nun weg, das Suchspiel hatte Erfolg.


----------



## ClareQuilty (4. September 2010)

Ohne jetzt auf jeden einzelnen Fehler eingehen zu wollen, lest einfach mal folgenden Artikel nochmal durch:

Regulierung der Kabelnetzbetreiber wird aufgehoben - fernsehen, tv


----------



## heArt(chor) (4. September 2010)

Bis auf die von ClareQuilty gepostete Ausnahme enthalten die News meiner Meinung wenig Rechtschreibfehler, aber was mich etwas stört, das zwar kein Rechtschreibfehler ist, ist, dass jedes Apple-Gerät immer falsch geschrieben wird (entschuldigt bitte den Satz ;D). Alle *i*Phones, *i*Macs oder *i*Pods werden immer folgendermaßen geschrieben: *I*phone usw.

Könnt ihr das in Zukunft ändern?


----------



## Captain Future (6. September 2010)

Zeig mal bitte ein paar Dudenbeispiele, in denen Wörter mit einem Kleinbuchstaben beginnen und dann groß weitergehen…


----------



## ClareQuilty (6. September 2010)

Ich glaube nicht, dass du Markennamen im Duden finden wirst. Ebenso wenig galube ich, dass diese orthographischen oder grammatikalischen Regeln unterliegen.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (6. September 2010)

Oh Mann, diese Diskussion nervt. 

DUDEN


> Die Grundregel lautet, dass Substantive, Satzanfänge und Eigennamen mit großem Anfangsbuchstaben geschrieben werden.


Das wäre schon mal die Ausgangssituation.



> Im Wortinneren erscheinen Großbuchstaben in der Regel nur bei (fachsprachlichen) Abkürzungen, in Zusammensetzungen mit Bindestrich und bei durchgehender Großschreibung





> In bestimmten Kontexten gebräuchlich, aber nicht Gegenstand der amtlichen Rechtschreibung, sind Großbuchstaben im Wortinneren.(...)Solche Schreibungen werden kontrovers diskutiert und für den allgemeinen Schreibgebrauch häufig abgelehnt



So, mehr sage ich zu dem Thema nicht. Wenn Hersteller ihre Produktnamen abweichend von den Grundregeln der Groß- und Kleinschreibung gestalten, werden wir es weiterhin mit dem Duden halten und Sonderformen ablehnen.


----------



## ClareQuilty (6. September 2010)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> [...] werden wir es weiterhin mit dem Duden halten und Sonderformen ablehnen.


Ach ja?

Test Mafia 2: APEX-PhysX, Grafikvergleich und Engine-Details - passend auch für die Demo - geforce, mafia 2, 2k games, gta 4

Metro 2033: Grafikkarten-Benchmarks mit DirectX 11 und GPU-PhysX - Update: GPU-PhysX-Video - grafikkarte, metro 2033

Metro 2033: Exklusiv-Interview zum DirectX-11-Shooter mit den Themen GPU-PhysX, Fermi, Multicore und den Vorzügen der PC-Version - interview, metro 2033

Mafia 2 mit GPU-PhysX: Interview mit Nvidia - geforce, nvidia, interview, mafia 2, physx

Würde Phys*X* dann nicht auch unter "Sonderform" fallen?

Edit: Zwei weitere Beispiele

IFA 2010: Gear4 stellt neuartige Fernbedienung UnityRemote vor - apple, ipod touch, iphone, ifa, fernbedienung, ipad

MySN-PCGH-Notebooks im Preis gesenkt und PCGH-Gaming-Notebook ausverkauft [Anzeige] - notebook


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (6. September 2010)

Es gibt natürlich immer Ausnahmen von der Regel  (zeige mir eine Rechtschreibregel ohne Ausnahme: Nicht umsonst zielen wesentliche Teile der letzten Rechtschreibreform darauf hin ab, dass mehrere Varianten möglich sind).

Bei DirectX und PhysX besteht das Problem, dass man es streng genommen auseinanderschreiben müsste. Das wiederum sorgt aber für erhebliche Umbruchprobleme - mindestens auf der Webseite. Deshalb schreiben wir es zusammen - aber da es eigentlich zwei Wörter sind, mit großem X. Ich gebe zu, das ist nicht brilliant.

Oben wurde das Beispiel "iPhone" genannt - Das sind gleich zwei Besonderheiten, die sich Apple herausnimmt. Das ist per strengem Duden einfach zu lösen. Manche Fälle sind es nicht.


----------



## ClareQuilty (6. September 2010)

Die eleganteste (zugegebenermaßen nicht einfachste) Lösung besteht doch darin, die Produktnamen unverändert zu lassen und stattdessen den Satzbau so zu verändern, dass Namen mit kleinem Anfangsbuchstaben nicht mehr am Satzanfang stehen. 

Ich verstehe nicht, warum man Produktnamen, die offensichtlich nicht den üblichen orthographischen Regeln entsprechen (müssen), unbedingt in diese "pressen" muss. Das ist, als wenn man fordern würde, dass jede Banane gefälligst grade zu sein habe.

Offtopic: Eure Schreibweise des Begriffes "Hands-on-Test" will mir auch nicht so recht einleuchten. Offensichtlich handelt es sich um englische Wörter, trotzdem wird "Test" großgeschrieben? Oder sind gar nur die ersten beiden Wörter "Hands" und "on" englisch und "Test" ist wieder deutsch? So würds natürlich wieder Sinn machen/ergeben (falls sich jemand an diesem Anglizismus stört  ). 



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> [...]Bei DirectX und PhysX besteht das  Problem, dass man es streng genommen auseinanderschreiben  müsste.[...]


Warum denn das, bitteschön?

Siehe:

NVIDIA PhysX

Downloaddetails: DirectX-Endbenutzer-Runtime


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (6. September 2010)

Der Vorschlag kommt für uns nicht infrage. Ich kann mir doch nicht den Satzbau von Marketing-Menschen vorgeben lassen. Es gibt so viele absurde Beispiele für Namenserfindungen, wenn man da einmal anfängt, nimmt das kein Ende. Wo kommen wir da hin? Wir schreiben auch nicht S.T.A.L.K.E.R.

Über die Argumentation, wir "pressen" Worte in ein Regelwerk, muss ich doch schmunzeln. Wir können den Duden auch gleich weglassen. Wäre Dir das lieber? Es gibt kein Recht darauf, dass konstruierte Wörter so geschrieben werden müssen, wie sie erfunden wurden.

OT: Können wir gerne woanders weiter besprechen, dieser Thread hat damit nun mal gar nichts zu tun.

EDIT: Auf Doppelposts antworte ich grundsätzlich nicht, danke.


----------



## ClareQuilty (6. September 2010)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> [...]OT: Können wir gerne woanders weiter besprechen, dieser Thread hat damit nun mal gar nichts zu tun.[...]


Hab ich was verpasst?
Eine Diskussion über die richtige Schreibweise des Begriffs "Hands-on-Test" passt nicht in den zentralen Rechtschreib-Thread???

Sorry für den Doppelpost; ist korrigiert.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (6. September 2010)

Du hast die Antwort doch selbst gegeben.



> Oder sind gar nur die ersten beiden Wörter "Hands" und "on" englisch und "Test" ist wieder deutsch


=> JA!

Übrigens braucht es keine drei Fragezeichen, um eine Frage zu stellen. Und warum wir PhyX und DirectX schreiben, habe ich hinreichend erklärt. Wir schreiben auch nicht DirectCompute, sondern Direct Compute.


----------



## Captain Future (6. September 2010)

ClareQuilty schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass du Markennamen im Duden finden wirst. Ebenso wenig galube ich, dass diese orthographischen oder grammatikalischen Regeln unterliegen.



Und wo ziehst du die Grenze: Zahl im Wort? Klein-Groß am Wortanfang? Großbuchstabe mitten im Wort? |€€7-5p34|<? Oder vielleicht erst bei dem Wunsch "Schriftgröße „Standard+2” und durchgehend Versalien?

Besser früher als später diesen Schwachsinn der Hersteller beenden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. September 2010)

ClareQuilty schrieb:


> So würds natürlich wieder Sinn machen/ergeben (falls sich jemand an diesem Anglizismus stört  ).


 
Ja, das stört mich erheblich, auch wenns wieder OT ist. 

Aber ich kann die Talk Shows schon nicht mehr sehen, wo ständig was von "Sinn machen" gefaselt wird. 
Daher sollte man in einem Magazin/Forum zumindest die richtig Schreibweise benutzen. "Sinn machen" geht nun mal in Deutschland nicht.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (7. September 2010)

Ich wüsste nicht, wo wir "Sinn machen" schreiben, sofern der Hinweis auf das "Magazin" in unsere Richtung zielt.

Ich schreibe auch nicht "in 2011" - was wiederum mein persönlicher Fail-Anglizimus darstellt.


----------



## ClareQuilty (7. September 2010)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Und wo ziehst du die Grenze: Zahl im Wort? Klein-Groß am Wortanfang? Großbuchstabe mitten im Wort? |€€7-5p34|<? Oder vielleicht erst bei dem Wunsch "Schriftgröße „Standard+2” und durchgehend Versalien?
> 
> Besser früher als später diesen Schwachsinn der Hersteller beenden.


Och, ich finde schon das vorhin erwähnte S.T.A.L.K.E.R. grenzwertig. Das würde ich auch als STALKER schreiben. Aber ein kleines i vor Phone, Pod, Pad, OS und Mac zu setzen, finde ich jetzt nicht so schlimm. Bei den alten Intel-Chipsätzen, die mit einem kleinen i eingeleitet wurden (i430BX usw.) oder bei den Core i3/5/7 regt sich doch auch niemand auf. Ausserdem scheint PCGH ziemlich alleine dazustehen:

iPhone 4: Software- statt Antennenproblem - 02.07.2010 - ComputerBase

Microsoft-Mitarbeiter verstecken ihr Apple iPhone - WinFuture.de

Unityremote: Heimkino mit iPhone, iPad und iPod steuern - Golem.de[]=iphone

Bericht: iPhone bald auch bei o2 und Vodafone | heise mobil



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> [...]Ich schreibe auch nicht "in 2011" - was wiederum mein persönlicher Fail-Anglizimus darstellt.


Da kann ich nur zustimmen, knapp gefolgt von "Ende/Anfang/xxxx diese*n* Jahres".


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (7. September 2010)

Ach, wenn es um das Alleinsein geht, da habe ich kein Problem damit. Wir haben uns ja auch das Thema Binärpräfixe auf die Fahne geschrieben. Da zieht ja auch kaum jemand mit. So what? 

Wir können hier gerne ewig weiter diskutieren, das wird aber nichts an unserer Einstellung zum Thema ändern. Wer Computer*B*ase und Win*F*uture als Eigennamen nutzt, sieht das mit der Groß- und Kleinschreibung vermutlich sowieso nicht so eng wie wir.


----------



## ClareQuilty (7. September 2010)

Wenn ich auf der aktuellen Seite ganz oben links gucke, steht da: e*X*treme


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (7. September 2010)

Zu der iPod/Ipod-Diskussion: Solange das Produkt nun mal iPod heißt sollte man es auch iPod nennen.

PS: Ich sehe gerade "LinkBack", "RSS", "3DSupply", "GeForce", "GooD", "vBulletin", "vBSEO",...


----------



## tils (7. September 2010)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Wer Computer*B*ase und Win*F*uture als Eigennamen nutzt, sieht das mit der Groß- und Kleinschreibung vermutlich sowieso nicht so eng wie wir.


 Ich persönlich finde meist die von der Marke gedachte Variante besser (also Core i5/iPhone), aber ich finde es auch gut, wenn pcgh sich streng nach dt. Rechtschreibung hält


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (7. September 2010)

> Ich persönlich finde meist die von der Marke gedachte Variante besser (also Core i5/iPhone), aber ich finde es auch gut, wenn pcgh sich streng nach dt. Rechtschreibung hält


Streng ja, aber das auch nur sporadisch.  Man schaue sich z.B. die heutige Mainseite an, u.a. bleibt der Core i7-875K ein Core i7-875K, aber aus dem iPhone wird das Iphone.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (7. September 2010)

i7-870 ist auf kein "iPhone".


----------



## ClareQuilty (7. September 2010)

PC Games Hardware 10/2010 mit Grafikkarten-Quartett Teil 2 - Jetzt an der Umfrage mitmachen! -

teilnehmen *an*, mitmachen *bei*.

Apple TV: Im neuen Gerät steckt Technik aus dem Iphone Touch 4G und Iphone 4 - apple

Iphone Touch 4G -> iPod Touch 4G

mySN PCGH-Budget-Notebook mit Core 2 Duo T6570 und Radeon HD 4650 ab 569 Euro [Anzeige] - notebook

Ein weiteres Beispiel für die konsequente Groß-/Kleinschreibung auf PCGH


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (8. September 2010)

Ich kann zwar nicht für die Chefredaktion sprechen, aber zumindest zwischen redaktioneller Berichterstattung und Anzeigen/Bestandteilen des Foren-Templates – also den Vbulletin-Stilvorlagen – sollte man noch unterscheiden.


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (8. September 2010)

Trotzdem verstehe ich immer noch nicht, wo die Grenze ist und warum man ausgerechnet bei iOS, iPod, iPhone, u.a. streng ist und bei sich selbst (eXtreme) und anderem (i7-875K, #274) nicht. Das ganze erscheint doch sehr willkürlich. Immerhin zwingt ihr nicht die Leute, auch so zu schreiben, von daher ist es für mich unverständlich, aber nicht dramatisch.  Ich lass es erst mal gut sein, es führt ja zu nichts.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (8. September 2010)

Du sagst es, es führt zu nichts. Wir halten unsere Vorgehensweise für gut. 

[Erklärung für Dich: Eine Produktbezeichnung mit im Wesentlichen numerischen Zeichen ist was anderes als ein Markenname mit Buchstabensalat. Und eXtreme schreiben wir nur im Logo, nicht aber im Text. Wir sprechen immer von Extreme]


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. September 2010)

Zumindest bei "Nvidia" hat sich eure Variante ja auch durchgesetzt 

Anmerkung:
Der von Nvidia registrierte Begriff schreibt sich "PhysX" (ohne Leerzeichen). Afaik wurde er als kreative Schreibform von "physics" geschaffen, ebenfalls zwei Wörter.

"DirectX" dagegen ist tatsächlich ein Rechtschreibfehler und müsste korrekterweise "Direct X" heißen. In 95% der Artikel müsste es man korrekterweise sogar durch "Direct 3d" ersetzen, was aber zugegenermaßen ebenfalls eine Unterbindung von Zeilenumbrüchen erfordern würde.
(Weiß nicht, wie flexibel das CMS bzw. die Browser sind, aber es gibt im ASCII-Code und auch auf der Tastatur eine ganze Menge von Zeichen, die in vielen Schriftarten gar nicht definiert und/oder für Newstexte unnötig sind. Die als Lücke anzeigen zu lassen, sollte kein Problem sein - Wenn sie von der darstellenden Software aber nicht als Leerzeichen erkannt werden (und " " ist ein einmalig definiertes Zeichen), dann sollte kein automatischer Zeilenumbruch erfolgen)


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (15. September 2010)

Satzbau oder Rechtschreibfehler gehören einfach dazu und sind nicht immer zu 100% zu verhindern.
Mir ist es egal ob da jetzt "DirectX" oder "Direct X" steht, kennt sich auch so jeder aus was gemeint ist, und wer erkennt schon wirklich den unterschied, beziehungsweise die richtige Schreibweise.
Die Artikel werden auch nur von Menschen geschrieben und nicht von Computer mit KI  also sollte man generell etwas toleranter sein was das angeht!

Mich stören nicht die Rechtschreibfehler, auch wenn es hier nicht hineingehört mich stört eher das News nur Kopiert werden von Englischen Seiten und sie belassen werden im Englischen Original.


----------



## tils (15. September 2010)

ich finde den Thread sehr gut, insbesondere die Qualität. Aber langsam wird es echt etwas überzogen. Ich hab mich selbst dabei erwischt, wie ich mich schon in die iGenamen Diskussion rein gesteigert hab. 

Nach Stunden des hin und her grübeln, kam ich zu der Meinung, dass ich die Eigennamen als von der Marke gedachte Schreibweise am sinnvollsten finde, da die Darstellung des Schriftbildes für mich teil des Produktes sind. 
Wenn nVidia möchte, dass es PhysX geschrieben wird, dann will ich das auch so lesen  

So, und an dem Punkt merke ich, wie schwachsinnig diese Anforderung an ein Online-Magazin ist, hier ein durchgehend einheitliches  "Konzept"  über so ein Thema einhalten zu müssen.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (15. September 2010)

tils schrieb:


> Wenn nVidia möchte, dass es PhysX geschrieben wird, dann will ich das auch so lesen



An diesem Punkt verabschiedet sich die allgemeine Logik, denn es heißt nicht mehr nVidia, sondern NVIDIA. Und auch nicht mehr geForce, sondern GeForce. Am besten noch mit Trademark oder Copyright, wenn es nach Willen des Herstellers geht. Wenn der Hersteller schon selbst immer wieder seine Rechtschreibung ändert...


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. September 2010)

Gehts nicht um Eigennamen?
Und werden die nicht immer so geschrieben, wie es vorgesehen ist?
Sie unterliegen nicht der allgemeinen Rechtschreibung, wenns also DirecX ist, weil Microsoft das so eingetragen hat, dann schreibt man das auch so.
Meinetwegen auch noch mit einem (TM) oder (C) hinten dran.


----------



## tils (15. September 2010)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> allgemeine Logik,



welche logik? ich wüsste nich,  warum ich bei der namensgebung/schreibweise eine logik unterstellen könnte. die schreiben des halt so, wie sie es gerade am ..ööö.. möchten. ich sagte ja nur, dass ich es dann so lesen möchte. und nochmal: ich kam auf den gedanken erst, als es hier im thread genannt worden ist. vorher war es mir egal, jetzt hab ich zwar eine meinung dazu, welche aber nu auch nich wichtig ist.

zum topic>mich stört es im lesefluss nicht, wenn eigennamen unterschiedlich geschrieben werden


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (15. September 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Gehts nicht um Eigennamen?
> Und werden die nicht immer so geschrieben, wie es vorgesehen ist?
> Sie unterliegen nicht der allgemeinen Rechtschreibung, wenns also DirecX ist, weil Microsoft das so eingetragen hat, dann schreibt man das auch so.
> Meinetwegen auch noch mit einem (TM) oder (C) hinten dran.



Nein, die werden nicht immer so geschrieben, wie es "vorgesehen ist".


----------



## Wannseesprinter (16. September 2010)

Moin moin,

sehr delikater Wortwechsel hier 

Ich befürchte, dass durch die "Verdenglischung", also dem häufigen Zusammenfügen von deutscher und englischer Sprache/Schreibart (-stil etc.) sehr viel "unter den Teppich gekehrt" wird und nicht minder im Interpretationsrahmen des Einzelnen liegt. 

Aufgrund dessen würde ich dieses Thema nicht mit all zu spitzer Zunge verkosten, sondern den Spielraum der gedruckten sowie Online-Magazine in Bezug auf die Gestaltung von Firmen-/Markennamen tolerieren.

Etwas spekulativ halte ich es auch, dass Firmen auf die strikte Schreibweise ihrer Marken beharren. Mir ist kein Fall bekannt, bei dem ein Konzern jemand anderen auf die Finger gehauen hat, weil der Name "falsch" geschrieben worden ist.

Wenn ich den aktuellen Duden - der ja recht häufig als Maßstab der deutschen Sprache genommen wird - und die gegebenen Alternativen betrachte, die euch bei manchen Schreibweisen oder Interpunktionen vorgelegt werden, bekommt diese Diskussion eine nicht so scharfe Würze, wie man es eingangs vermuten würde.

Deshalb: Ob es jetzt _DirectX_, _Direct _X, _iPhone _oder _Iphone _heißt, sei doch jedem - durch die Blume gesagt - wurscht, wenn das Gehirn einem sagt, was das Gelesene bedeutet 

Beste Grüße
Wannseesprinter


----------



## JuliusS (16. September 2010)

Ich muss auch sagen , dass die Rechtschreinfehler in der Printzeitschrift mir jedesmal auffallen . Eventuell sollte die Zeitschrift in Zukunft nach Rechtschreibfehlern untersucht werden !!! Ansonsten muss ich sagen das es mich online überhaupt nicht stört , da man dafür auch nichts bezhalt und News updaten oder schreiben sowieso schnell gehen muss ...


----------



## PCGH_Marc (16. September 2010)

Die Zeitschrift hat ein mehrstufiges Korrektur-System samt Lektoren und Co., aber bei der Unmenge an Text und leider vielen kurz vor Redaktionsschluss entstehenden Artikeln können auch mal Fehler durchrutschen.


----------



## Shi (17. September 2010)

Ich finde auch dass die Rechtschreibfehler in der Print leider sich immer häufiger zeigen. Aber solange man den Sinn des Satzes noch versteht ...


----------



## b0s (18. September 2010)

Die Fehler in der Print sind aber im allgemeinen sehr stark vernachlässigbar, meiner Meinung nach. Da ist selten mal ein Tippfehler oder ein Buchstabe fehlt, aber es ist wirklich die Ausnahme.

Da spielt der Onlineauftritt lockere 3-4 Ligen drunter...


----------



## thysol (19. September 2010)

Shi schrieb:


> Ich finde auch dass die Rechtschreibfehler in der Print leider sich immer häufiger zeigen. Aber solange man den Sinn des Satzes noch versteht ...



Also uebertreib mal nicht. In der Print ist zwar auch der ein oder andere Fehler aber dass kann mann doch vernachlaessigen. An der Print kann ich nicht meckern. Nur in der PCGH Webseite sind fuer meinen Geschmack zu viele Fehler aber dass stoert mich jetzt nicht so doll. Zumal es ja auch nicht so schlimm ist.


----------



## ClareQuilty (24. September 2010)

Ohne weiteren Kommentar, der Link dürfte für sich sprechen  :

Duden – Presse – Der neue Duden jetzt auch für iPhone

EPIC WIN


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (24. September 2010)

Den persönlichen Triumph gönne ich Dir, hast ja viel Zeit und Energie reingesteckt. 

Das ändert allerdings nicht das Geringste für uns, so leid es mir tut. Und wenn in der Bibel irgendwann "iPhone" steht, wir werden das nicht ändern. 

Vermutlich musste der Duden die App so schreiben, sonst hätte Apple sie nicht akzeptiert.


----------



## McZonk (24. September 2010)

Ich zähl das jetzt mal eher zu den Fällen: Duden selfowned 

Großartig, bei der News musste ich jetzt echt herzhaft lachen gerade.


----------



## GoZoU (24. September 2010)

McZonk schrieb:


> Ich zähl das jetzt mal eher zu den Fällen: Duden selfowned
> 
> Großartig, bei der News musste ich jetzt echt herzhaft lachen gerade.



+1 .... selten so gelacht 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## ClareQuilty (24. September 2010)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Den persönlichen Triumph gönne ich Dir, hast ja viel Zeit und Energie reingesteckt.


Ganz ehrlich? Es hat mich etwa eine Sekunde gekostet bei Google "Duden+iPhone" einzugeben. 



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Das ändert allerdings nicht das Geringste für uns, so leid es mir tut. Und wenn in der Bibel irgendwann "iPhone" steht, wir werden das nicht ändern.


Das bestärkt mich in dem Eindruck, dass es sich hierbei nicht um ein argumentativ begründetes Vorgehen, sondern eher um subjektive Willkür handelt.

Wie auch immer, für mich ist die Sache hiermit gegessen.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (25. September 2010)

Hallo ClareQuilty,

meine Argumentation habe ich nun x-Mal zum Besten gegeben. Nur weil die Redaktion des Duden in einer Pressemitteilung etwas schreibt, ist das nicht bindend. Die entsprechenden Stellen im Duden hatte ich bereits reinkopiert und ich sehe nicht ein, was an der konsequenten Auslegung dieser Auslegung falsch wäre.

Für mich ist der Fall übrigens auch erledigt.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (15. Oktober 2010)

Doppelpost FTW. Nein, der Fall ist nicht erledigt, der Ball ist wieder im Spiel.

Es geht weiter 

PCGH intern: Iphone 4 oder iPhone 4 oder gar I-Phone 4? - pc games hardware, pcgh


----------



## ClareQuilty (19. Oktober 2010)

Ich hoffe die aktuelle iPhone-Debatte ist nicht der Anlass dafür, dass sich in dieser News
AMD Fusion: Erste Live-Demo der 32-nm-Llano-APU mit Aliens vs. Predator in Direct X 11 - amd, fusion
gleich drei verschiedene Schreibweisen für DirectX 11 finden:
Direct X 11
DirectX-11
Direct-X-11

Warum bleibt ihr nicht beim jahrelang bewährten DirectX 11?

P.S. Hier ähnliches: 
Offiziell: AMD enthüllt Radeon HD 6870 und Radeon HD 6850 - radeon, amd


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (19. Oktober 2010)

DirectX 11 ist normalerweise unsere Schreibweise. Der Kollege Spille kämpft noch mit Jetlag, parallelem Printtest und Verwirrungen bei AMD wegen NDA-Terminen. Daher kleine Entschuldigung und ich fixe es.

Danke!


----------



## ClareQuilty (20. Oktober 2010)

Kann doch nicht sein, dass niemandem der Fehler in der Headline auffällt:
10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit Spiele-PC, CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro - pc games hardware


----------



## Jax1988 (20. Oktober 2010)

wie man sich über rechtschreibung so aufregen kann es ist doch "nur" ein online forum


----------



## tils (20. Oktober 2010)

solche kommentare machen ab thread seite 32 nun wirklich nich viel sinn


----------



## Freak2011 (20. Oktober 2010)

Rechtschreibfehler in News sind vollkommen normal bins mittlerweile von der seite Neuderdings.com gewöhnt  aber dennoch evrsteht man an den Fehlerhaften stellen was sie von einem Möchten, immerhin sind es auch nur Menschen und wie ich hörte sind die News Sammler seeehr gestresste Arbeiter kommen ja auch alle 5min. neue DInge die man der Welt zeigen muss ^^


----------



## ClareQuilty (21. Oktober 2010)

@Freak2011: Ich habe zuerst überlegt, ob ich einen ausführlichen Beitrag verfassen soll, warum korrekte deutsche Sprache auch auf einer Seite wie dieser das wichtigste sein sollte. Aber dein Kommentar hat mir diese Arbeit komplett abgenommen. Herrlich. Vielen Dank dafür. Ein besseres Argument als deinen Kommentar hätte ich wohl kaum anführen können.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (21. Oktober 2010)

Leute, bitte back to topic. Es geht hier darum, konkrete Rechtschreibfehler zu melden und nicht über das Leben im Allgemeinen zu philosophieren.


----------



## lord-elveon (21. Oktober 2010)

Inhaltsfehler sind ja noch ok, wenn sie schnell verbessert werden.

Rechtschreibfehler kommen nur von Word, da können die redakteure nix für


----------



## BikeRider (27. Oktober 2010)

Mich stören Rechtschreibfehler wenig.
Manche sind recht Lustig, wenn da zum Beispiel von HEZ die rede ist, statt GEZ.
Niemand ist frei von Fehlern oder perfekt


----------



## ClareQuilty (4. November 2010)

Heute mal gleich drei Headline Fehler:

Iphone 3G: Nutzer klagt gegen Apple wegen angeblicher Verlangsamung an - apple, iphone, smartphone
(Bitte auch den restlichen Text nochmal durchlesen, sind zahlreiche Fehler drin)

Call of Duty Back Ops: Mitternachtsverkauf und Premiere in Berlin mit Rapper Kool Savas - activision, call of duty, call of duty black ops

Silver Surfer: Laut Bitkom-Umfrage meiden Deutsche Senioren das Internet - internet, bitkom
(Auch hier nochmal die News durchlesen, viele Groß-/Kleinschreibungsfehler...)

Hier einer in der Unter-Überschrift ("Umfrafe") :
Auflösung: Das beste Rennspiel bis heute ist kein Need for Speed - need for speed, need for speed hot pursuit


----------



## OSI_Lars (4. November 2010)

ClareQuilty schrieb:


> Heute mal gleich drei Headline Fehler:
> 
> Iphone 3G: Nutzer klagt gegen Apple wegen angeblicher Verlangsamung an - apple, iphone, smartphone
> (Bitte auch den restlichen Text nochmal durchlesen, sind zahlreiche Fehler drin)
> ...



Hmmm, bei der Nr. 1 habe ich nachträglich die HL umgestellt. Mist. Bei der Nr. 2 hat Word "soziales Netzwerk" nicht als Fehler erkannt und ich habe es beim 2ten Check überlesen. 

Danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## ClareQuilty (7. November 2010)

Infinity Blade: Erstes Video zum Unreal-Engine-3-Titel für Iphone 4 und Co - unreal engine 3, epic, iphone 4

Iphone->iPhone


----------



## PCGH_Mario (8. November 2010)

ClareQuilty schrieb:


> Infinity Blade: Erstes Video zum Unreal-Engine-3-Titel für Iphone 4 und Co - unreal engine 3, epic, iphone 4
> 
> Iphone->iPhone


 
Die Änderung unserer Schreibweise ist mir irgendwie entgangen. Wird in Zukunft natürlich geändert. Danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## ClareQuilty (8. November 2010)

Apple iOS 4.2: Neues Betriebssystem für iPhone, iPod und iPad diese Woche? - apple, iphone, smartphone, epic

Letzter Absatz und Bildunterschriften noch mit alter Schreibweise.

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,7...schen-Nicaragua-und-Costa-Rica/Internet/News/

Erster Abschnitt enthält dicke Fehler.


----------



## OSI_Lars (8. November 2010)

Ist aber auch ein Kreuz, beim OSI habe ich die Apple-Schreibweise nehmen dürfen, dann bei PCGH mittlerweile die 4te Änderung, gefühlt die 85ste...

thx!

Wir müssen da mal ein Bonussystem einführen - pro Fehler einen Punkt und bei 100 sende ich Dir eine Maus.


----------



## ClareQuilty (8. November 2010)

OSI_Lars schrieb:


> ...Wir müssen da mal ein Bonussystem einführen - pro Fehler einen Punkt und bei 100 sende ich Dir eine Maus.


Dann hätte ich in einer Woche genug Punkte für zwei Mäuse.  

Ihr könnt mich aber auch als Online-Korrekturleser einstellen.


----------



## OSI_Lars (8. November 2010)

ClareQuilty schrieb:


> Dann hätte ich in einer Woche genug Punkte für zwei Mäuse.
> 
> Ihr könnt mich aber auch als Online-Korrekturleser einstellen.



Hehe...schauen wir mal.  

Von meiner Seite auf jeden Fall danke für die Hinweise.


----------



## Jagiełło (8. November 2010)

Oh je, in keinem anderen Land Europas wird so ein unnützes Theater um die Rechtschreibung gemacht. Nur weil die Duden-Radaktion ein neues Papierchen verabschiedet hat, um wieder ne neue Auflage verkaufen zu können, muss man noch lange nicht bei diesem Wahn mitmachen. Solange die Main inhaltlich gut und verständlich ist (wie aktuell), sind die Tippfehler völlig egal.


----------



## ClareQuilty (11. November 2010)

BSI überarbeitet Update-Funktion des Personalausweis-Apps - internet

DIE App oder DAS App?
In der Überschrift ist es "das", im restlichen Text "die" App. "Die" ist logischer, in Anlehnung an DUDEN

Wann startet das Belohnungssystem?


----------



## OSI_Lars (11. November 2010)

Ich zähle schon fleißig mit. 

thx


----------



## ClareQuilty (11. November 2010)

OSI_Lars schrieb:


> Ich zähle schon fleißig mit.
> 
> thx


Ach so, na dann kann ich ja loslegen.

PCGHX: Gaming-Netzwerkkarte Bigfoot Networks Killer 2100 im Lesertest - netzwerk, gamer, bigfoot



> Bigfoot Networks Killer 2100 im Lesertest
> PCGHX: Gaming-Netzwerkkarte Bigfoot Networks Killer 2100 im Lesertest
> In Kooperation mit Bigfoot Networks hat PC Games Hardware einen Lesertest der Gaming-Netzwerkkarte Killer 2100 veranstaltet. Nun haben vier Mitglieder der *PCHGX*-Community ihre Tests veröffentlicht. PCGHX-Mitglied tolga9009 hat die Killer 2100 nicht nur mit dem LAN-Chip des Mainboards verglichen, *sogar* mit einer Intel-Netzwerkkarte. (Florian Eitel, 11.11.2010)[...]


Samsung: Galaxy Tab 2 mit Super AMOLED-Display schon 2011 - samsung



> [...]Auch die Auflösung wird an das neue Display angepasst, so soll es demnächst Inhalte mit 1.200 x 600 *Bildpunkte* darstellen.[...]


Aqua Computer Aquagrafx GTX 580: Erste Fotos und Infos zur GTX-580-Wasserkühlung - geforce, nvidia, wasserkühlung, fermi



> Aqua Computer hat Entwicklung des GTX 580-*Kühler* fast abgeschlossen
> Aqua Computer Aquagrafx GTX 580: Erste Fotos und Infos zur GTX-580-Wasserkühlung
> Das Unternehmen Aqua Computer hat im herstellereigenen Forum erste Informationen und Fotos zum kommenden Wasserkühler für die Geforce GTX 580 veröffentlicht. Preislich soll der neue VGA-Kühler nahe am Geforce GTX 480-Modell liegen. (Florian Eitel, 11.11.2010)
> 
> ...


So, das waren die ersten paar News des Tages. Hatte noch keine Zeit für den Rest...

Fehlercount: 5


----------



## OSI_Lars (12. November 2010)

Sauber, danke für Deinen Einsatz.

Was mir auffällt, meistens sind es Flüchtigkeitsfehler wie doppelte Großschreibung oder Fehler, die durch umkopieren von Textelementen entstehen. 

Ich hoffe, dass wir durch Deinen (und auch den der anderen Leser) Input einfach sensibler für diese "Problemzonen" werden. Leider erkennt die automatische Korrektur eben nicht alles. 

Schon mal ein schönes WE zusammen.


----------



## mixxed_up (12. November 2010)

World of Tanks: PC Games Hardware 01/2001 beinhaltet Beta-Key und den M3-Bonuspanzer - world of tanks

Dort ist in der Überschrift von PCGH *01/2001* die Rede. Es müsste aber *01/2011* heißen.


----------



## ClareQuilty (18. November 2010)

Sex.com-Domain nach Rechtstreit für 13 Millionen Dollar verkauft - internet



> Sex.com-Domain nach *Rechtstreit* für 13 Millionen Dollar verkauft



iPhone 4: Slider-Version mit QWERTY-Tastatur für 70 Dollar Aufpreis - apple, iphone 4



> iPhone 4-Erweiterung
> iPhone 4: Slider-Version mit QWERTY-Tastatur für 70 Dollar Aufpreis
> Das iPhone 4 ist *einer* der beliebtesten Smartphones mit Touch-Funktion. Es gibt allerdings auch Zeitgenossen, die eine echte Tastatur zum Schreiben vorziehen - wir haben da eine Lösung für Sie. (Lars Craemer, 18.11.2010)


----------



## PCGH_Marc (18. November 2010)

Done.


----------



## Morpheus1822 (20. November 2010)

Im Artikel/Anzeige: mySN PCGH-Optimus-Notebook mit Geforce GT 335M plus integrierter Grafik für 749 Euro [Anzeige] - notebook

Unter dem Punkt *Austattung*


> [...], 4 GiByte Arbeitsspeicher sowie eine 320-GByte-Festplatte und ein DVD-Brenner. *Weitere Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten bietet der Konfigurator unter mysn.de/pcgh. Weitere Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten bietet der Konfigurator unter mysn.de/pcgh.* Außerdem gehört eine hochwertige Notebook-Tasche von Targus zum Lieferumfang.


----------



## ClareQuilty (23. November 2010)

Google Street View: Protest gegen verpixelte Häuser - Update mit Geburts-Fake auf offener Straße - google, street view



> Street View Deutschland
> Google Street View: Protest gegen verpixelte Häuser - Update mit Geburts-Fake auf offener Straße
> Nicht jedem gefallen die verpixelten Häuser in Google Street View und so gibt es bereits die erste Webseite, die verpixelte Häuser per Community-Bild *zu entpixeln*. Zudem wurden einige Häuser unter dem *Bildmatch Oper* von Eierwerfern. (Andreas Link, 23.11.2010)
> 
> ...


----------



## ClareQuilty (24. November 2010)

ClareQuilty schrieb:


> Google Street View: Protest gegen verpixelte Häuser - Update mit Geburts-Fake auf offener Straße - google, street view


Dann melde ich den selben Fehler halt ein zweites Mal. Erhöht nebenbei auch meinen Fehlercount. 

"Nicht jedem gefallen die verpixelten Häuser in Google Street View und so  gibt es bereits die erste Webseite, *die verpixelte Häuser per  Community-Bild zu entpixeln*."

Mal sehen, ob er diesmal berichtigt wird...


----------



## Idefix Windhund (24. November 2010)

Fehler sind mir nie wirklich aufgefallen


----------



## ClareQuilty (25. November 2010)

Need for Speed Hot Pursuit in spektakulären Screenshots - Neue fantastische Panorama-Bildern - need for speed, need for speed hot pursuit



> NFS: Hot Pursuit maxed out
> Need for Speed Hot Pursuit in spektakulären Screenshots - Neue fantastische Panorama-*Bildern*
> Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit bietet pfeilschnelles, actionreiches Gameplay der alten Schule und sieht dabei noch großartig aus - zumindest über weite Strecken. PC Games Hardware hat die besten Szenen für Sie festgehalten. (Raffael Vötter, 25.11.2010)
> 
> ...


Futuremark stellt Bezahl-Benchmark PC Mark 2004 vor (PCGH-Retro, 25. November) - pcgh retro



> Was passierte heute im Jahre ...?
> Futuremark stellt Bezahl-Benchmark PC Mark 2004 vor (PCGH-Retro, 25. November)
> Futuremark wagt den Schritt zu System-Level-Benchmarks und präsentiert den PC Mark 2004 - das geschah am *26. November*. Jeden Tag wagt PC Games Hardware einen Blick zurück in die noch junge, aber bewegte Geschichte des Computers. (Carsten Spille, 25.11.2010) [...]


Intel Itanium auf Poulson-Basis in 32 nm bekommt 50 MiByte Cache - intel, folding@home, server



> Itanium in 32 nm
> Intel Itanium auf Poulson-Basis in 32 nm bekommt 50 MiByte Cache
> Intel wird einen neuen Itanium-Chip mit dem Codenamen Poulson in Rechenzentren bringen. Der 32-Nanometer Chip hat ein Viertel *Mehr* Bandbreite und 55 Prozent mehr Transistoren als der Vorgänger. Der Cache steigt von 30 auf 50 MiByte. (Eric Herrmann, 25.11.2010) [...]


Sneak Peak auf PC Games Hardware 01/2011: Mega-Tests und Praxis-Specials - pcgh, heft



> [...]Die Ausgabe *01/2010* erscheint am 1. Dezember. Abonennten erhalten das Heft üblicherweise früher. Sie können die Ausgabe 01/2011 in der DVD-Ausgabe auch im Aboshop bestellen. [...]


Noch was zum Schmunzeln. Der Sieger im Wettbewerb "Überschrift ohne ein einziges deutsches Wort":

Gigabyte G1-Killer: Gigabyte teasert Gamer-Mainboard - asus, gigabyte, mainboard, x58

Auf Platz 2 ist übrigens:

Sneak Peak auf PC Games Hardware 01/2011: Mega-Tests und Praxis-Specials - pcgh, heft

EDIT: Platz 3

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,8...y-Trailer-samt-Screenshots/Action-Spiel/News/

EDIT:
Augmented Reality für Iphone 4 & Co.: Die besten Apps und Spiele vorgestellt - internet, smartphone  (iPhone)


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (25. November 2010)

ClareQuilty schrieb:


> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,8...Bildern/Rennspiel-Sportspiel-Simulation/News/
> Futuremark stellt Bezahl-Benchmark PC Mark 2004 vor (PCGH-Retro, 25. November) - pcgh retro


Danke, ein Copy-and-Paste-Rest der Artikelvorlage aus der Datenbank.


----------



## OSI_Lars (25. November 2010)

Hey, was macht meine AR-News da?


----------



## ClareQuilty (25. November 2010)

OSI_Lars schrieb:


> Hey, was macht meine AR-News da?


PCGH intern: Iphone 4 oder iPhone 4 oder gar I-Phone 4? Update: Endergebnis - pc games hardware, pcgh 

Wo wir schon mal dabei sind:

Bitkom-Studie: 72 Millionen Alt-Handys in deutschen Haushalten - smartphone, handy



> [...]So hat die Bitkom jetzt eine Studie mit 1.000 Befragten angestellt, nach  *dessen* Ergebnis rund 12 Prozent der Befragten zwei Handys in der  Schublade liegen haben. 7 Prozent haben sogar drei Geräte als Backup und  8 Prozent sogar mehr als 4 alte Handys. [...]



EDIT:

Asus P8P67 Deluxe: Fernsteuerungs-App BT Turbo Remote für's Mainboard nun bei Itunes - app store, asus, apple, mainboard, iphone, overclocking, app

Da hat wohl jemand die Umstellung verpennt .

EDIT2:

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,8...lich-im-ersten-Quartal-2011/Grafikkarte/News/



> Neue Einsteigergrafikkarten von Nvidia
> Nvidia Geforce GTS 550: Mehr Shader und Release vermutlich im ersten Quartal 2011
> Laut den Kollegen einer englischsprachigen Hardwarewebsite sollen Nvidias neue Einstiegsmodelle Geforce GTS 550 und Geforce GTS 530 im ersten Quartal 2011 auf *dem* Markt kommen. Die Grafikkarten sollen über mehr Shader verfügen als die Vorgängermodelle. (Florian Eitel, 25.11.2010)
> 
> ...



http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,8...-Zoll-Display-fuer-unter-100-Euro/Handy/News/



> Günstiges Smartphone
> Android: Base-Smartphone mit *hohe* Auflösung und 3,5-Zoll-Display für unter 100 Euro
> Es war nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis die ersten Android-Smartphones mit High-End-Ausstattungsmerkmalen im Budget-Markt ankommen - Base bietet jetzt ein Android-Gerät mit 3,5-Zoll-Bildschirm und einer Auflösung von 800 x 480 Bildpunkten an. (Lars Craemer, 25.11.2010)
> 
> ...


----------



## ClareQuilty (26. November 2010)

(Offensichtlich ist mein gestriger Post unbeachtet geblieben. Also diesen Post bitte nicht als Doppelpost auffassen.)

Schnäppchen: Ipad für 458, Macbook Air 101 Euro günstiger - Steam-Spiele Batman Arkham Asylum für 10,20 und Kane & Lynch 2 für 7,50 - Internet Security 2011 mit 25 Monaten Updates für 19,90 - Black Ops für 38,99 [Anzeige] - schnäppchen, amazo

Wieder alte Apple Schreibweise.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. November 2010)

(Mod-Anmerkung: Posts mit fast 24h Abstand und neuem Inhalt sollten eigentlich nie als Doppelpost bewertet werden)


----------



## ClareQuilty (30. November 2010)

Hehe, die alte und die neue Apple-Schreibweise in ein und der selben Überschrift :

Iphone 5: Diese zehn Verbesserungen sollte der iPhone-4-Nachfolger besitzen - apple, iphone 4, iphone 5
----------


> ...Andere Ausnahmen von der grundsätzlichen Empfehlung des Duden  hinsichtlich Groß- und Kleinschreibung wird es weiterhin keine geben,  solange der Duden nicht selbst eine Ausnahme definiert...(Quelle)


PCGH-OptimusXL-Notebook mit fast 4 Stunden Laufzeit und DX11-Grafik für 899 Euro [Anzeige] - notebook


----------



## ClareQuilty (1. Dezember 2010)

Bundesnetzagentur kürzt Mobilfunk-Vermittlungsgebühren um 50 Prozent - smartphone, handy, t-mobile



> [...]
> Die Bundesnetzagentur will die Kosten für weitergeleitete Handy-Gespräche senken, in der Praxis sollen die *Gegenseitigen* Kosten für Gesprächsvermittlungen in Fremdnetze bis auf rund drei Cent reduziert werden. Die Provider T-Mobile, Vodafone, E-Plus und O2 haben mit einer Sparvorgabe von 25 Prozent gerechnet, tatsächlich liegen die neuen mit 3,33 bis 3,7 Cent rund 50 Prozent unter den bisherigen Gebühren. Laut der Regulierungsbehörde gelten die neuen Berechnungsgrundlagen ab dem 1. Dezember...
> 
> ...Die betroffenen Mobilfunkanbieter sehen in der neuen Vorgabe eine "katastrophalen Entscheidung für den deutschen Mobilfunkmarkt", immerhin brechen mit der Kostenreduzierung fest kalkulierte Einnahmen weg und die Entscheidung steht im *Wiederspruch* zum geplanten Breitband-Ausbau der Bundesregierung.
> ...


----------



## OSI_Lars (1. Dezember 2010)

ClareQuilty schrieb:


> Hehe, die alte und die neue Apple-Schreibweise in ein und der selben Überschrift :
> 
> Iphone 5: Diese zehn Verbesserungen sollte der iPhone-4-Nachfolger besitzen - apple, iphone 4, iphone 5
> ----------
> PCGH-OptimusXL-Notebook mit fast 4 Stunden Laufzeit und DX11-Grafik für 899 Euro [Anzeige] - notebook



Den nehme ich mal komplett auf meine Kappe...letzte Rille sag ich nur.


----------



## ClareQuilty (2. Dezember 2010)

Deutschen Entwicklerpreis 2010: Blue Byte, Ubisoft und Anno räumen ab -



> Auszeichnungen vergeben
> *Deutschen* Entwicklerpreis 2010: Blue Byte, Ubisoft und Anno räumen ab
> Auch 2010 wurde der Deutsche Entwicklerpreis vergeben - zum siebten Mal in seiner Geschichte. Die großen Gewinner sind Blue Byte, Ubisoft und das Spiel Anno. Rund 1.000 Gäste lauschten den Laudatoren aus der Branche. (Andreas Link, 02.12.2010)
> 
> ...


----------



## Namaker (2. Dezember 2010)

iPhone 4: Samsungs Super PLS LCD-Technik schlägt Apples Retina-Display - apple, samsung, iphone 4


> Das 3,5-Zoll-Retina-Display von Apple im iPhone 4 hat eine Auflösung von 960 x 640 Pixeln - viermal so viele Pixel wie das iPhone 3GS und 78 Prozent der Pixel eines iPad. *Daraus daraus* resultieren 326 Pixel pro Zoll. Der weltweite *Technologie-Führer* in Sachen *Displas* ist aber weiterhin Samsung und mit dem Super PLS LCD hat man für 2011 einen echten Retina-Killer im Angebot. Die Technik ist eine Weiterentwicklung der *klasssichen* LCD-Technik und beinhaltet vermutlich Elemente der TN-Bauweise, allerdings kündigt Samsung an, dass man durch die Optimierung bessere Blickwinkel als bei IPS-Panels erreichen kann - genau so eins steckt übrigens im iPhone 4 von Apple. Erste Berichte sprechen von einem doppelt so *großem* Betrachtungswinkel wie bei IPS-Modellen.
> 
> Samsung schweigt sich zwar über die Größe der ersten Displays mit Super PLS LCD-Technik aus, die Auflösung soll aber 1280 x 800 Bildpunkte betragen. Rein rechnerisch wird daher die Pixeldichte noch höher als beim iPhone 4 liegen. Der Clou an der neuen Technik: Der Stromverbrauch soll niedriger als beim Retina-Display sein und die Produktionskosten sollen ebenfalls unter IPS/Retina-Niveau liegen. Damit scheint einem Display-Qualitätssprung bei Budget-Smartphones nichts mehr im Wege zu stehen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Dezember 2010)

iPhone 4: Apple bestätigt weißes Smartphone für Anfang 2011 - apple, iphone

"Ursprünglich sollte kurz nach dem Start des iPhone *5* ..."

(kann auch sein, dass ich die News nicht verstehe, aber ein weißes iPhone 4 kurz nach einem iPhone 5 "ursprünglich" zu planen, macht irgendwie keinen Sinn)


----------



## Hackman (9. Dezember 2010)

Berliner JMStV-Abstimmung zum Jugendmedienschutz heute live via Videostream - internet



> Ab dem 1. Januar 2011 *tritt* der neue Jugendmedienschutz in Kraft *treten*





> Der neue Staatsvertrag legt Medien die Pflicht auf, Kinder und  Jugendliche von *gefährdeten* [gefährdenden] Inhalten fernzuhalten und ihre Angebote zu  kennzeichnen


Operation Payback: Wikileaks-Aktivisten sabotieren Server von Mastercard -



> Weiter verwundert es nicht, dass die OP-Gruppe anscheinend Mitglieder  der 4Chan-Plattform sind, diese Web-Community gilt als *Ursprung der  Ursprung *der Anonymous-Bewegung.


http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,8...isten-Profile-Paypal-zahlt-aus/Internet/News/



> Mit verschiedenen DDoS-Attacken gegen Unternehmen wie Mastercard wollten  die Wikileaks-Aktivisten *I*hren Unmut über die Verhaftung des  Wikileaks-Gründer*s* Assange kund tun





> Anscheinend lassen sich die Wikileaks-Sympathisanten von der  Profil-Löschung nicht einschüchtern. Wie jetzt bekannt wurde, hat man  *als* Papiere veröffentlicht, in denen Mastercard und Visa mit Hilfe der  US-Regierung ein russisches Gesetz verhindern wollten.


http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,8...ag-bringt-iPhone-5-die-Trendwende/Handy/News/



> Das Apple iPhone wird zwar schon länger *verbraucht *[verkauft?], liegt aber mit unter  5 Millionen Einheiten pro Monat deutlich unter dem Erfolg des  Google-Betriebssystems.





> Allerdings kann man diese Zahlen nicht exakt auf die *W*eltweite  Verbreitung übertragen, da Blackberrys in den Staaten eine deutlich  höhere Verbreitung haben als im Rest der Welt





> Apple wird mit dem iPhone 5 seine Platzierung nicht kampflos aufgeben,  allerdings haben *Google und Android* [Apple] mit ihren jeweiligen Konzepten  völlig verschiedene Ansätze.


Lieber Lars, wenn ich mehr Zeit übrig hätte, könnte ich dir noch 20 weitere Artikel der letzten 4 Wochen verlinken, welche genauso viele Fehler enthielten, oft schon in der Einleitung; sogar in Überschriften hab ich schon Fehler gesehen. Überspitzt würde ich sogar behaupten, keiner Deiner Artikel ist fehlerfrei. 
 Mir fällt das immer sehr schnell auf und es stört den Lesefluss zum Teil sehr. Also wenn ich einen Rat für die Zukunft geben darf: Nochmal durchlesen hilft.


----------



## ClareQuilty (14. Dezember 2010)

AMD Catalyst 10.12 bringt neue Oberfläche und Features - Download verfügbar - radeon, amd, radeon catalyst treiber whql



> ..Häufig genutzte Elemente (wie Kantenglättung) lassen sich anpinnen, Hardware-basierende *Update* sollen das CCC künftig erweitern. Wer sich nicht durch diverse Settings quälen möchte, verwendet Presets...


SuperMUC: IBM-Supercomputer mit 3 Petaflops dank 14.000 Xeon-CPUs - Update - ibm, intel



> ..Bei dem bislang größten Gemeinschaftsprojekt von IBM und Intel soll eine neuartige Heißwasserkühlung zum Einsatz kommen, die laut LRZ-Leiter Arndt Böde wesentlich effizienter sein soll - im Gespräch *sind* eine unbestätigte Effizienzsteigerung um den unglaublichen Faktor 4.000...


Google Latitude für iPhone 4 - die Freundefinder-App veröffentlicht - Update - google, iphone 4



> IM Google
> Google Latitude für iPhone 4 - *die* Freundefinder-App veröffentlicht - Update
> Im App Store von Apple ist ab sofort *das* Google Latitude-App verfügbar, mit dem Sie in einem definierten Freundeskreis auf Wunsch ständig Ihre Position zur Verfügung stellen. Erste Bedenken zur Privatsphäre scheinen durch umfangreiche Anwender-Einstellungen unbegründet. (Lars Craemer, 14.12.2010)
> 
> ...


DAS App oder DIE App? Beides geht nicht.

Paul Allen steckt Niederlage bei Patentklage ein - microsoft, google, apple, aol, facebook



> Patentstreit
> Paul Allen steckt Niederlage bei Patentklage ein
> Paul Allen, seines *Zeichen* Gründungsmitglied von Microsoft, ist mit seiner bereits im August angestrengten Patentklage vorerst gescheitert. Die zuständige Richterin wies die Klage zurück. (Andreas Link, 14.12.2010)
> 
> ...


Soyo Micro-ATX-Mainboard mit AMD Fusion-APU gesichtet - cpu, amd, mainboard, fusion



> Weiteres Mainboard mit Zacate-APU aufgetaucht
> Soyo Micro-ATX-Mainboard mit AMD Fusion-APU gesichtet
> Auf einer chinesischen Hardwarewebsite sind Fotos und technische Daten eines Micro-ATX-Mainboards mit der fest verlöteten AMD-Fusion-APU (Accelerated Processing Unit) aufgetaucht. Schon vor einigen Tagen ist ein Foto einer vergleichbaren Gigabyte-Hauptplatine veröffentlicht worden, *welche auch auf eine fest installierte APU besitzt*. (Florian Eitel, 14.12.2010)...


Bericht: Windows 8 und neue Tablet-PCs zur CES - microsoft, tablet-pc, windows 8



> ...Microsoft will zusammen mit Samsung und Dell eine Trendwende bei den Microsoft-Tablets erreichen. Samsung soll zu diesem Zweck ein 10-Zoll-Modell samt ausziehbarer Tastatur in Vorbereitung haben. Angeblich läuft auf dem Gerät eine stark angepasste Windows 7-Version samt Portrait-Modus. Etwas irritierend in diesem Zusammenhang ist die Aussage, dass das Gerät im Landscape-Modus eine annähernd herkömmliche Windows 7-Oberfläche besitzen soll. Darüber hinaus soll Microsoft angeblich keinen speziellen App Store für Tablets in Vorbereitung haben - *viel mehr [vielmehr =! viel mehr]* sollen Entwickler die Anwendungen über die eigenen Webseiten verbreiten. Als Zielpublikum soll Microsoft angeblich den Geschäftsmann im Auge haben, der neben der Arbeit auch mal eine Zeitung am Tablet lesen will.
> 
> *Ein* kleinen Lichtblick gibt es allerdings noch für die kommende CES - so wird gemunkelt, dass Microsoft diesmal den "One more Thing"-Trick von Steve Jobs bringt und ein Tablet mit Windows 8 samt nativer Tablet-PC-Oberfläche vorstellt.
> 
> ...



PS:
Das hier http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,8...e-Ihren-Wunschzettel/PCGH-Extreme-Forum/News/ ist natürlich kein redaktioneller Beitrag, sondern Werbung, es fehlt nur das Wort [Anzeige] in der Überschrift. Siehe auch: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,8...0-Euro-Rabatt-kaufen-Anzeige/E-Commerce/News/


----------



## ClareQuilty (15. Dezember 2010)

Hitachi 7K3000 und 5K3000: Festplatten mit 3 Terabyte und SATA 6Gb/s - Update: externes Modell - festplatte, western digital, sata3



> ...Hitachi Global Storage Technologies hat auf der Website zwei neue, bisher unbekannte Festplattenserien aufgelistet. Die Modelle der 7K3000-Reihe und 5K3000-Reihe *nutzten* erstmals bei Hitachi den SATA 6Gb/s-Anschluss und bieten bis zu drei Terabyte Speicherplatz. Die 7K3000-Serie ist in drei Varianten mit 3, 2 oder 1,5 Terabyte Speicherplatz erhältlich. Die Festplatten mit 7.200 U/min verfügen über 64 MiByte Cache, das Modell mit 3 Terabyte Speicher hat einen etwas höheren Stromverbrauch als die kleineren Modelle...



Bericht: FBI-Backdoor in OpenBSD-Version von Unix - internet



> Lauschangriff
> Bericht: FBI-Backdoor in OpenBSD-Version von Unix
> Laut einem Bericht des ehemaligen OpenBSD-Projektleiters Theo de Raadt soll *[sich]* in einer älteren Version der freien Unix-Variante eine Hintertür des FBIs befinden. (Lars Craemer, 15.12.2010)
> 
> ...



Gesucht: Die beste Strategiespiel-Serie bis heute - Jetzt abstimmen! - command and conquer, civilization



> Klick, Blink, Krach: Strategie-Spiele
> Gesucht: Die beste Strategiespiel-Serie bis heute - Jetzt abstimmen!
> Das Genre der Strategie-Spiele ist eines der ältesten überhaupt und brachte entsprechend viele gute Titel hervor, die das Prädikat "wertvoll" verdient haben. PC Games Hardware sucht aus der Abteilung Echtzeit und Rundenbasiert das beste Spiel bis heute. (PCGH, 15.12.2010)
> 
> ...



Windows 8: Interne Versionsnummer weiterhin 6.X? - windows xp, windows vista, nvidia, windows 7, windows 8



> Zugunsten guter *Softwarekompatibilität* keine großen Änderungen der internen Versionsnummer?
> Windows 8: Interne Versionsnummer weiterhin 6.X?
> Ein italienischer Windows-Blog will herausgefunden haben, dass in einem Treiber von Nvidia die Windows-Versionsnummer 6.2 genannt wurde, Windows 7 hat die intern die Versionsnummer 6.1. Es wird nun vermutet, dass Microsoft zugunsten guter *Software-Kompatibilität* die Versionsnummer nicht auf 7.0 oder höher ändern möchte. (Florian Eitel, 15.12.2010)...



Chrome OS: Careless Computing steht in der Kritik - google, chrome os



> Cloud Computing
> Chrome OS: Careless Computing steht in der Kritik
> Chrome OS gerät in die Kritik: *Google* Betriebssystem verwendet *ein* Features, welche das Careless Computing, also die sorglose *Datenverabreitung*, forcieren sollen. Vor allem geht es um die Sicherung von Daten in Clouds, eines der Themen der Cebit 2011. (Andreas Link, 15.12.2010)
> 
> ...


----------



## OSI_Lars (15. Dezember 2010)

Dankeschön....allen Beteiligten.

Ich lesen dann mal...


----------



## ClareQuilty (16. Dezember 2010)

Historische Schlachtfelder: Gesucht werden die besten virtuellen Kriegsspiele - Erinnerung - pcgh retro



> ...In der Bildergalerie stellen wir Ihnen einige Beispiele vor. Wir würden uns *um* Meldungen im Kommentarthread freuen, sodass daraus ein Quickpoll generiert werden kann. Dieser soll dann die Frage klären, welches Spiel mit überwiegend historischen *Schlachtfelden* zu den beliebtesten zählt.



Opera 11: Download des kostenlosen Browsers aus Norwegen - opera



> ...Opera 11 steht zum Download bereit: Der norwegische Browser wurde in der Nacht zum 16. Dezember in der finalen *version* veröffentlicht. Die neue Version des norwegischen Browsers bietet einige Neuerungen. Optisch am auffälligsten sind die neuen Tabs. Diese lassen sich nun nach den eigenen Vorlieben gruppieren. Opera will so vor allem bei vielen geöffneten Webseiten die Übersicht verbessern. Direkt an Bord sind nun auch Mausgesten, die die Steuerung vereinfachen sollen. Ein Tutorial erklärt dem Nutzer die Funktion...



Apples Mac App Store von Apple startet am 6. Januar - apple, mac, itunes, macbook



> Mac OS X Snow Leopard bekommt App Store
> *Apples Mac App Store von Apple startet am 6. Januar*
> Apple hat den Starttermin des Mac App Store bekannt gegeben: Am 6. Januar werden dann auch Nutzer des Komplettrechners auf Apps zurückgreifen können. Angekündigt hatte man den Mac App Store bereits vor einiger Zeit auf dem Event "Back to the Mac". (Andreas Link, 16.12.2010)...



Nvidia Tegra 2 wird im Optimus X2 von LG verbaut - lg, nvidia



> FullHD-Handy
> Nvidia Tegra 2 wird im Optimus *X2* von LG verbaut
> LG hat das Optimus *X2* offiziell vorgestellt *und wird wohl das erste Smartphone mit Nvidias Tegra 2*. Bereits im Januar soll es in Korea erhältlich sein und kurze Zeit darauf in Europa folgen. (Andreas Link, 16.12.2010)
> 
> ...


----------



## ClareQuilty (16. Dezember 2010)

OSI_Lars schrieb:


> Dankeschön....allen Beteiligten.
> 
> Ich lesen dann mal...


Verbesserst du Fehler nicht mehr? Ich sehe keine Änderungen bei deinen Artikeln...


----------



## mixxed_up (3. Januar 2011)

Shogun 2 - Total War: Engine bietet DirectX 11 für mehr Grafikdetails - directx 11, sega, shogun 2 total war

In dieser News ist ein Fehler. Das Spiel heißt *Total War: Shogun 2*, nicht umgekehrt. Der Name wurde geändert, damit man diesen und zukünftige Teile besser als Teil einer Serie identifizieren kann.


----------



## ClareQuilty (4. Januar 2011)

Digitaler Personalausweis: Neue Ausweis App 1.0.2 vom BSI freigegeben - sicherheit, datenschutz



> Sicherheit
> Digitaler Personalausweis: Neue Ausweis App 1.0.2 vom BSI freigegeben
> Das Bundesamt für Sicherheit in der Informationstechnik (BSI) hat jetzt eine neue Version der Ausweis App veröffentlicht. Die Software soll jetzt sicherer sein, erste Tests deuten aber auf Performance-Probleme hin. (Lars Craemer, 04.01.2011)
> 
> ...



Windows 7 Service Pack 1: RTM-Build mit höherer DirectX-11-Leistung? - microsoft, directx 11, windows 7, service pack



> Patchsammlung mit Leistungszuwachs?
> Windows 7 Service Pack 1: RTM-Build mit höherer DirectX-11-Leistung?
> Windows 7 soll im ersten Quartal 2011 mit dem Service Pack 1 versorgt werden, welches ein Build vom 19. November sein könnte. Außerdem will eine chinesische Webseite festgestellt haben, dass die DirectX-11-Performance mit SP1 höher ist. (Andreas Link, 04.01.2011)
> 
> ...



AMD stellt Phenom II X4 840 mit 3,2 GHz vor: Der Athlon II im Phenom-II-Gewand - phenom ii



> ...Mit einem offiziellen Listenpreis von 102 US-Dollar ist der Phenom II X4 840 kaum teurer als der Phenom II X2 560, letzterer ist laut PCGH-Preisvergleich für unter 90 Euro erhältlich. Spieler oder Anwender, die günstig vier flotte Kerne benötigen, sollten den Phenom II X4 840 trotz *den* unverständlichen Namens daher im Auge behalten.



Phenom II X4 975 Black Edition mit 3,6 GHz: AMDs schnellster Quadcore im Test - amd, phenom ii



> Mehr Takt für den Deneb
> Phenom II X4 975 Black Edition mit 3,6 GHz: AMDs schnellster Quadcore im Test
> Monatelang geisterte er durch die Gerüchteküche, nun ist *der* da: Der Phenom II X4 975 Black Edition taktet mit 3,6 GHz und ist damit die am höchsten getaktete CPU, die es je von AMD gab. Wie sich der Deneb-Prozessor schlägt, zeigt der Test von PC Games Hardware. (Marc Sauter, 04.01.2011)...
> 
> ...


----------



## OSI_Lars (4. Januar 2011)

Ah, Clare ist auch heile ins neue Jahr gekommen. Frohes und so...

Wir haben Dich schon vermisst.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (4. Januar 2011)

Ja, vor allem vermissen wir deine Bewerbung: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...rn-pc-games-hardware-sucht-newsschreiber.html



MfG,
Raff


----------



## OSI_Lars (4. Januar 2011)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Ja, vor allem vermissen wir deine Bewerbung: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...rn-pc-games-hardware-sucht-newsschreiber.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich finde den "Like"-Button nicht. Damn.


----------



## ClareQuilty (4. Januar 2011)

AMD FX ab Bulldozer wieder im Einsatz? - amd, bulldozer



> FX vor dem Comeback
> AMD FX ab Bulldozer wieder im Einsatz?
> AMD soll laut einer Quelle im Internet die Marke FX für seine Prozessoren wiederbeleben wollen. Insgesamt, so heißt es weiter, werden es offenbar drei Prozessoren sein, die den Zusatz FX bekommen. (Andreas Link, 03.01.2011)
> 
> ...


Meizu M9: iPhone 4-Nachbau mit erfolgreichem Marktstart in China - apple, iphone 4



> Smartphones
> Meizu M9: iPhone 4-Nachbau mit erfolgreichem Marktstart in China
> Der asiatische Hersteller Meizu war bislang eher als Apple-Kopierer bekannt, mit dem kürzlich *angekündigtem* M9 hat man allerdings ein durchaus interessantes Gerät in Vorbereitung. Seit dem 1. Januar 2011 ist das M9 im chinesischen Handel und die Nachfrage ist groß. (Lars Craemer, 03.01.2011)
> 
> ...


AMD Radeon HD 6000M-Serie offiziell vorgestellt - radeon, amd, ati, notebook, ces



> ...AMD hat heute die Radeon 6000M-Serie offiziell vorgestellt. Schon vor  einigen Wochen wurde bekannt, dass die beiden Varianten 6500M und 6300M  ein Rebranding alter Modelle darstellen. Deutlich wurde dies bei der  Anzahl der Shader-Einheiten und vor allem der genutzten Version des  Videobeschleunigers. Die Vorgängergrafikkarten nutzten den  Videobeschleuniger UVD 2, dieser wird teilweise auch bei den nun  vorgestellten, neuen Mobilgrafikkarten genutzt. Wie bereits bekannt,  kommt dieser bei den Serien 6500M und 6300M zum Einsatz, auch die  Modelle der 6800M-Linie nutzen noch den alten Videobeschleuniger. Damit  ist klar, dass auch die 6800M-Modelle auf der Vorgängergeneration  basieren. Wirklich neu sind die Grafikkarten der Serien 6900M, 6700M,  6600M und 6400M. Diese *nutzten* den zuerst in der neuesten  AMD-Desktop-Generation vorgestellten Videobeschleuniger UVD 3, es  handelt sich also um GPUs auf dem aktuellen Stand der Technik.
> 
> Das  Topmodell unter *den* AMDs Mobilgrafikkarten läuft je nach Konfiguration  des Notebook-Herstellers mit 580 MHz bis 680 MHz Chiptakt, der  Speicher-Takt beträgt 900 MHz. Die Grafikkarten der 6900M-Serie werden  ausschließlich in Kombination mit GDDR5-VRAM auf den Markt kommen, es  werden 960 Shader-Einheiten genutzt...


Facebook: Falschangaben bei persönlichen Daten führen zur Sperrung - facebook



> ...Daraufhin teilte Facebook dem ARD-Mann mit: "Your account has been  temporarily suspended because it lists a fake date of birth. Providing  false information on your account is a violation of Facebook's Statement  of Rights and Responsibilities". Punkt 4.1 der Nutzungsrichtlinien von  Facebook *weisen* diese Möglichkeit der Ahndung explizit aus. Facebook  will so Daten- und Identitätsmissbrauch vorbeugen, so die Zeit. *Zudem  die Sperrung aufgrund einer Missbrauchsmeldung von anderen Nutzern  erfolgt. *
> 
> Wer an seinem Facebook-Account hängt, sollte also lieber keine Angaben machen, *anstelle falscher Werte einzutragen. *
> 
> Quelle: Zeit


Intel Sandy Bridge: 15 neue Notebook-CPUs vorgestellt - cpu, intel, laptop, notebook, sandy bridge



> ...Die neue Plattform und die neuen CPUs werden im Laufe der nächsten  Wochen und Monate die Vorgängermodelle *ersetzten*. Die Notebook-CPUs  verfügen ähnlich wie bereits die Modelle der "Arrandale"-Generation über  einen besonders starken Turbo-Modus, im Extremfall sind bis zu 1.100  MHz Taktzuwachs möglich. Natürlich verfügen alle CPUs über eine niedrige  TDP, laut Intel konnte der Stromverbrauch der neuen CPU-Generation  nochmals gesenkt werden...


Bitkom-Studie sieht PC-Verkäufe auf Rekordniveau - internet



> ...Die Wachstumsrate der PC-Wirtschaft *2010* fiel mit rund sechs Prozent  eher dürftig aus. Zwar nahm die Anzahl der verkauften PCs zu und 12,1  Millionen neue Geräte wurden gekauft, allerdings ist ein stagnierendes  Wachstum ein Alarmsignal für die Hersteller, die auf Basis solcher  Erhebungen neue Projekte und Investitionen planen. Der Boom bei mobilen  Geräten hat die Verkäufe 2010 allerdings wieder entfacht und das  Wachstum stieg wieder auf 13 Prozent - rund 13,7 Millionen Geräte wurden  vom Kunden gekauft...
> 
> ...Der Ausblick auf 2011 fällt in  Anbetracht des gerade erst startenden Tablet-Booms durchaus positiv aus.  So erwarten die Analysten erneut ein zweistelliges Wachstum von 12,3  Prozent und darüber hinaus eine absolute Absatzmenge von 15,4 Millionen  Geräten. Eine Aufschlüsselung nach einzelnen Geräten für 2011 ist zwar  nicht vorhanden, aber unserer Ansicht nach wird der klassische PC-Markt  stagnieren und auch Netbooks werden nicht mehr so gefragt sein, wie in  den letzten Monaten. An deren Stelle tritt 2011 der Tablet-PC. Die  Wachablösung des Desktop-PCs in den heimischen vier *Wändeen* wird auch  das Notebook-Geschäft weiter befeuern. Bereits jetzt liegt der Anteil  von Tablets, Notebooks und Netbooks zusammen bei 70 Prozent - Tendenz  steigend.


AMD Radeon HD 6900-Serie: Neues PCB-Design mit Bauteilen von Texas Instruments - radeon, amd, ati, grafikkarte



> Texas Instruments soll Volterra ersetzen
> AMD Radeon HD 6900-Serie: Neues PCB-Design mit Bauteilen von Texas Instruments
> Der CEO von Swiftech hat in einem Forum bekannt gegeben, dass die beiden AMD-Topmodelle Radeon HD 6950 und Radeon HD 6970 mit einem leicht *verändertem* PCB auf den Markt kommen werden. Grund soll der Umstieg von Volterra-Spannungswandlern zu Texas Instruments-Spannungswandlern sein. (Florian Eitel, 03.01.2011)...


-----


OSI_Lars schrieb:


> Ah, Clare ist auch heile ins neue Jahr gekommen. Frohes und so...
> 
> Wir haben Dich schon vermisst.


Höre ich da eine leichte Antipathie heraus? 

Wie auch immer, seit diesem Posting:





OSI_Lars schrieb:


> ...Wir müssen da mal ein Bonussystem einführen - pro Fehler einen Punkt und bei 100 sende ich Dir eine Maus.


  habe ich nun genau (falls ich mich nicht verzählt habe) 100 Fehler gemeldet. Falls ihr gerade keine Maus da habt, ich könnte auch eine Tastatur oder Lautsprecher gut gebrauchen. 



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Ja, vor allem vermissen wir deine Bewerbung: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...rn-pc-games-hardware-sucht-newsschreiber.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kommt vielleicht noch. Allerdings ist Wochenende bei mir nicht so gut. Unter der Woche würde besser passen...


----------



## PCGH_Andreas (4. Januar 2011)

Vielleicht lässt Logitech so eine springen: Design-Fails: Die vermutlich hässlichste Hardware 2010 - Bildergalerie - 2010/10/Logitech_fantasy4.jpg


----------



## ClareQuilty (5. Januar 2011)

PCGH_Andreas schrieb:


> Vielleicht lässt Logitech so eine springen: Design-Fails: Die vermutlich hässlichste Hardware 2010 - Bildergalerie - 2010/10/Logitech_fantasy4.jpg


Meine Freundin würde sich jedenfalls freuen.


----------



## ClareQuilty (12. Januar 2011)

OSI_Lars schrieb:


> Wir müssen da mal ein Bonussystem einführen - pro Fehler einen Punkt und bei 100 sende ich Dir eine Maus.


Wirds diesbezüglich noch was geben? Oder war das nur so dahingeschwätzt?

Übrigens,

CDMA-iPhone 4 bei Verizon mit iOS 4.2.5 und WLAN-Tethering - Update - apple, smartphone, iphone 4

strotz nur so vor Fehlern. Mal ist von CDMA, mal von CDAM die Rede und irgendwann mittendrin auch dieser mysteriöse Satz: "Das iPhone 4 in der CDMA-Version wird nicht bei Verizon erhältlich sein".

Qualität ftw.


----------



## nfsgame (12. Januar 2011)

Schade das Ironie in Foren und im Radio nicht funktioniert...(beziehungsweise nicht von jedem erkannt wird).


----------



## BautznerSnef (6. Februar 2011)

> ...1991: Die meisten Spielekonsolen verwenden klobige Steckmodule als Trägermedien, doch die *die* darin enthaltenen Chips sind teuer und bieten nur sehr geringe Speicherkapazitäten. Die Zukunft, so ist man sich einig in der Branche, gehört daher dem CD-ROM-Laufwerk, das immerhin mehrere *hundert* Megabyte auf einem einzelnen optischen Medium ermöglicht. Sega arbeitet bereits am Mega CD, einer CD-Erweiterung fürs Mega Drive, und auch Nintendo erkennt den Trend: Am 6. Februar 1991 verkünden Sony und Nintendo gemeinsam, ein solches Laufwerk für Nintendos Super-NES-Konsole zu entwickeln. Doch aus dem Geschäft wird nichts, das Laufwerk kommt nie auf den Markt, die Wege von Sony und Nintendo trennen sich wieder - und Sony entscheidet sich für einen Alleingang mit den Resten auf diesem Projekt: die Playstation.


Ein "die" zuviel. Wenn dann. Die, die... oder?
Und Hundert wird groß geschrieben .


*AMD launcht den Bulldozer auf der E3 im Juni 2011 plus neue angebliche Benchmarks*


"AMD gibt sich auf den Slides bescheiden bescheiden und spricht dem  Bulldozer einzig eine bessere ("superior to") Positionierung gegenüber  Intel zu als mit den aktuellen Phenom II X6"

Ein bescheiden zu viel.


----------



## MehmetB (9. März 2011)

Inhaltsfehler, fachlich nicht korrekt (Kommentare lesen):

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/h...egt-nicht-signifikant-ueber-dem-ipad-1-a.html


Ein Redakteur sollte in der Lage sein die Qualität einer News einzuschätzen und dann ggf. zu posten oder nicht zu posten, das war hier offensichtlich nicht der Fall.


----------



## MehmetB (10. März 2011)

Hallo Redakteure???

Könnte mal bitte jemand auf obigen Sachverhalt eingehen, oder wird hier gehofft dass sowas schon von alleine unter den Teppich gekehrt wird?


----------



## PCGH_Andreas (11. März 2011)

Nach Rücksprache und Prüfung kann im besagten Artikel kein offensichtlicher Fehler festgestellt werden.


----------



## MehmetB (11. März 2011)

Es geht um die inhaltliche Qualität, siehe Kommentare.


----------



## ClareQuilty (16. März 2011)

> [...]AMDs John Fruehe[...]



PCGHs Redakteure, verzichtet doch bitte auf diesen schrecklichen Anglizismus.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (16. März 2011)

Ist das ein Rechtschreibfehler? Guess not


----------



## BikeRider (20. März 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Ist das ein Rechtschreibfehler? Guess not


 
Guess was ?  Schmeckt das ?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (20. März 2011)

Ja, schmeckt blutig - sprich englisch.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. März 2011)

OsFrontale schrieb:


> Guess was ?  Schmeckt das ?


 
Schätze nein.


----------



## ClareQuilty (21. März 2011)

AMD sieht in DirectX einen Bremsklotz für PC-Grafik - amd, directx, gpu, xbox 360, playstation 3



> [...]Viele Spieler dürften sich dem Problem bewusst sein[...]




Nvidia: CFO David White tritt zurück - nvidia



> [...]Der 55-Jährige wird noch bis zum 31. Mai bei Nvidia arbeiten. David White wurde von dem US-Chiphersteller im Jahr 2009 zum CFO ernannt.[...]


Nvidia stellt selbst her? Ich dachte die würden nur im Auftrag fertigen lassen?


----------



## ClareQuilty (7. April 2011)

Anonymus stellt Playstation-Network-Angriffe wegen PS3-Hack ein - auch Aktivisten wollen zocken - sony, ps3, playstation 3

Die Gruppe heißt etwas anders...


----------



## OSI_Lars (7. April 2011)

ClareQuilty schrieb:


> Anonymus stellt Playstation-Network-Angriffe wegen PS3-Hack ein - auch Aktivisten wollen zocken - sony, ps3, playstation 3
> 
> Die Gruppe heißt etwas anders...


 
Wenn ich Dich nicht hätte! Danke. 
PS: So langsam sollte ich die Maus mal auf die Reise schicken.


----------



## BautznerSnef (13. April 2011)

Smartphone
HTC Sensation: 4,3-Zoll-Android-Smartphone mit 1,2-GHz-Dualcore-Prozessor - Update
Mit dem (der) Sensation rundet der Smartphone-Hersteller HTC sein Portfolio nach oben ab, so soll das neue High-End-Smartphone einen 1,2-GHz-Prozessor mit zwei Kernen und ein 4,3-Zoll-Display besitzen. Ab Mitte Mai soll es verfügbar sein. (Lars Craemer, 12.04.2011)


----------



## OSI_Lars (13. April 2011)

BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Smartphone
> HTC Sensation: 4,3-Zoll-Android-Smartphone mit 1,2-GHz-Dualcore-Prozessor - Update
> Mit dem (der) Sensation rundet der Smartphone-Hersteller HTC sein Portfolio nach oben ab, so soll das neue High-End-Smartphone einen 1,2-GHz-Prozessor mit zwei Kernen und ein 4,3-Zoll-Display besitzen. Ab Mitte Mai soll es verfügbar sein. (Lars Craemer, 12.04.2011)


 
"Dem" bezieht sich auf "Smartphone". Gemeint ist nicht die Sensation, sondern das Smartphone mit dem Namen "Sensation". Oder reden wir grad aneinander vorbei?


----------



## BautznerSnef (13. April 2011)

Stimmt, hast recht. 
Der Satzbau hat mich irritiert.^^


----------



## ClareQuilty (4. Mai 2011)

Start frei für duden.de! - Aktuelle Meldungen - duden.de

Ich hoffe, dass damit dieser Thread obsolet wird.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (4. Mai 2011)

Selbst Allwissenheit schützt vor Fehlern nicht – und schon gar keine externen Dienste.  

Praktikum? 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## ClareQuilty (18. Mai 2011)

Danke VIP94 für die Vorarbeit, ich ergänze mal die Fehlerliste:

300-mm-Wafer bleiben vorerst das Rückgrat der Halbleiterindustrie - intel, samsung, tsmc, globalfoundries



> Technologie
> 300-mm-Wafer bleiben vorerst das Rückgrat der Halbleiterindustrie
> Die Umstellung auf den 450-mm-Wafer dürfte wohl noch eine ganze Weile dauern. Ursprünglich hoffte die Halbleiterindustrie auf 2012, doch neueste Schätzungen gehen von 2015 bis 2017 aus. Die Investitions*volumen* sind so immens, dass die Produzenten zögern auf die Gefahr hin, dass sie diese Summen nicht wieder zurückbekommen. (Andreas Link, 18.05.2011)
> 
> ...


Herr Link, Sie haben sich mal wieder selbst übertroffen.

PS: Es bleibt ausserdem zu hoffen, dass TSMC nicht tatsächlich vorhat 7.000 *Menschen* einzusparen, sondern lediglich Stellen.


----------



## ClareQuilty (19. Mai 2011)

Zwei Headlines, zwei Fehler:

Gerne-Special Hack & Slay: Ist Diablo noch Prügel- oder schon Rollenspiel? - bioware, diablo 3, blizzard, the elder scrolls 5 skyrim

Dirt 3 im Test: Erste Infos und NDA-Fall am Freitag im 15 Uhr - codemasters, dirt 3


----------



## ClareQuilty (1. November 2011)

AMD überzeugt mit soliden Zahlen, APUs sorgen für Gewinne - amd, intel, phenom ii, phenom ii x6, bulldozer



> ...Der Umsatz (403 Mio. US-Dollar) fiel stieg gegenüber dem Vorjahr und  Vorquartal, 12 Millionen US-Dollar machte die Sparte operativ. Operativ  machte die Sparte einen Verlust von 7 Mio. US-Dollar. Auch hier sorgte  Mobilgrafik für mehr Umsätze...


Woot???


----------



## Gast20141127 (9. November 2011)

Vielleicht sollte mal jemand eine Rechtschreibprüfung für das PCGH-CMS programmieren...
Eventuell gibt es ja dafür ein Jahresabo ?!


----------



## PCGH_Marc (9. November 2011)

Die gibt's seit geraumer Zeit, aber der Redakteur muss halt dennoch mitdenken


----------



## Gast20141127 (9. November 2011)

Hm, ja wenn man die roten Wellenlinien zwar sieht aber nichts dagegen unternimmt, hilft die natürlich nichts.
Dann vielleicht besser gleich einen Autokorrektor...


----------



## PCGH_Marc (9. November 2011)

Fehler im Satzbau oder bestimmte Wörter kennt die Korrektur fei nicht, die soll ja nur unterstützen und nicht selbst schreiben. Brain 2.0 ist das Stichwort.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. November 2011)

gustlegga schrieb:


> Hm, ja wenn man die roten Wellenlinien zwar sieht aber nichts dagegen unternimmt, hilft die natürlich nichts.
> Dann vielleicht besser gleich einen Autokorrektor...



Bei den ganzen Fachbegriffen und Firmennahmen im PCGH-Spektrum wird ein erheblicher Rotanteil gar nicht zu vermeiden sein und die meisten einfachen Rechtschreibprüfungen sind ja schon mit zusammengesetzten Wörtern überfordert... 




PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Fehler im Satzbau oder bestimmte Wörter kennt die Korrektur fei nicht, die soll ja nur unterstützen und nicht selbst schreiben. Brain 2.0 ist das Stichwort.


 
 Ich muss das Update verpasst haben.


----------



## Gast20141127 (10. November 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich muss das Update verpasst haben.


Ich dachte eigentlich auch immer für Brain.exe V1.0 kommt kein Update.
So steht es zumindest hier: Brain.exe - Die Rundumlsung fr viele Probleme (<---hmm, ein Umlaute-Patch würde wohl doch nicht schaden...)


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. November 2011)

Ich weiß nicht ob man das Fragen darf?! Aber kann es sein, dass der ein oder andere Redakteur eine relativ ausgeprägte Lese-/ Schreibschwäche hat?
Denn auf allen Kommunikationskanälen (PCGH online, Facebook, ....) wimmelt es nur so von Rechtschreibfehlern.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (23. November 2011)

Hi,

das darf man natürlich *f*ragen (_das ist hier ein Verb und kein Substantiv_). Am besten ist es, wenn Du möglichst konkret bist. Aussagen wie "es wimmelt nur so von Fehlern" sind nicht hilfreich. Wir können dann einschätzen, ob wirklich Fehler vorliegen.


----------



## ViP94 (23. November 2011)

Das soll jetzt nicht persönlich sein, aber besonders in Andreas Links Artikel ist in nahezu 50% der Fälle ein Fehler zu finden, den Word auf jeden Fall erkenne würde.
Nichts gegen seine fachliche Kompetenz oder die sonstige Qualität seiner Artikel.
Ich finde nur, dass auch im Internet, vor allem auf qualitativ hochwertigeren Seiten, auf Rechtschreibung geachtet werden sollte.
In Kommentaren oder Blogeinträgen sag ich ja nichts, aber auf der Main...


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. November 2011)

Ich denke mal, dass die Geschwindigkeit auch ein wichtiger Faktor ist, denn als Webseite willst du ja der erste sein, der eine Meldung bringt und damit Klicks generierst.
Da kommt es dann schon vor, dass nicht genau auf alle Wörter und deren Zusammenhang eingegangen wird, daher wird einiges eben nach der Veröffentlichung korrigiert.


----------



## kero81 (6. Dezember 2011)

Hab jetzt so auf Anhieb keinen passenden Thread gefunden, deshalb schreib ich es mal hier rein.

Hab da was gefunden was geändert werden sollte...

Cubitek bringt 2012 im Rahmen der Ice-Serie neue Aluminium-Gehäuse auf den Markt - gehäuse




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß
-Kero-


----------



## ClareQuilty (30. Januar 2013)

Herr Link in Bestform:

Ebay: Private Verkäufer haften für Artikelbeschreibung


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (30. Januar 2013)

Diesen Beitrag nominiere ich für den "konstruktivsten Beitrag des Tages".


----------



## ClareQuilty (30. Januar 2013)

Och Thilo, kennst mich doch (hoffentlich noch ). Ich werde da jetzt nicht wieder jeden Fehler einzeln markieren. Anscheinend war die Verkäufer/Käuferin-Konstellation doch etwas zu verwirrend für den Autor.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (30. Januar 2013)

Ah so, Dir geht es um inhaltliche Fehler. Kannst ja mal gnädigerweise mit erwähnen im Thread zu "zu viele Rechtschreibfehler in News".


----------



## nfsgame (30. Januar 2013)

Oh, Clare ist zurück  ! Ich muss mich Thilo aber anschließen: Werde doch etwas konstruktiver, das bringt beide Seiten voran !


----------



## Gimmick (28. April 2017)

Ich muss den Thread leider mal ein wenig hochschieben.

Mir fallen momentan recht häufig Rechtschreib- und Grammatikfehler auf. Vorallem die Zeitformen werden öfter mal wild duchgemischt und es tauchen viele Schludrigkeitsfehler auf. 
Sachen wie Leerzeichen zwischen Wörtern vergessen, ein/einen oder dieses/diesen passieren einem halt und ich vermute mal, dass die Online-Artikel nicht von einem Korrektor durchgelesen werden. Daher will ich da mal nicht zu sehr meckern, aber die gröbsten Schnitzer müssten einer guten Software eigentlich auffallen.

Vielleicht könnte man da etwas mehr drauf achten.


----------



## Schrotti (4. Mai 2017)

Mir auch aber ich ignoriere das ganze mittlerweile.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Mai 2017)

Mist, der erste Beitrag ist ja von 2010...


----------



## mad-onion (21. August 2017)

Hallo, auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass mir Trollgene unterstellt werden, aber heute, ziemlich genau "7 Jahre und 7 Monate nach Threaderöffnung" ist dieses Thema leider immernoch aktuell!!
Da sieht man mal sehr eindrucksvoll, wie viel der Thread hier gebracht hat, oder bessergesagt, wie unverlegen um immer neue Ausreden damit einfach weitergemacht wird.
Fühlt man sich da als Leser denn allen Ernstes noch für voll genommen, wertgeschätzt oder soll man sich doch eher schämen, solche viel zu hoch gegriffenen Ansprüche an die Redakteure zu stellen?
Ist es denn tatsächlich eine Unverfrorenheit, von einem Journalist/Fachredakteur, die "Amtssprache" seines Arbeitgebers (und sehr wahrscheinlich sogar Muttersprache) fehlerfrei zu beherrschen, ohne die Rechtschreibprüfung von Word oder T9 nutzen zu müssen?
Wenn ich ein Auto kaufe und am Tag der Abholung fehlt das Lenkrad, Die Aussenspiegel zeigen mit der Spiegelfläche nach vorn, 
anstatt Scheinwerfern sieht man Rücklichter und die Sitze sind um 180° verdreht eingebaut, muss ich mir dann bei Reklamation 
dieser "Mängel" echt sowas anhören wie _"Was willste denn ist doch das Meiste drin was drin sein soll, fehlt ja nix!"_ 
oder : _"Jetzt mach dich mal nicht nass, du hast ein Auto gekauft und auch bekommen, die paar Schönheitsfehler sind doch halb so wild, 
ausserdem mussten wir das Teil morgens um halb eins zusammenbauen, so voll müde und schon ein im Tee gehabt.. kann ja mal passieren.."_ ?!?
Was würdet ihr dann machen?


----------

